# Asia Cup FINAL match- Pakistan vs Bangladesh at Dhaka !



## Gonjo

MIRPUR: India were knocked out of the Asia Cup after minnows Bangladesh continued their giant-killing act by upsetting Sri Lanka by five wickets in the last league match.

Chasing a revised target of 212 after a rain interruption, the spirited hosts held their nerve to make their maiden entry into the summit showdown of the tournament where they will meet Pakistan on Thursday.

Bangladesh (Ban) vs Sri Lanka (SL): India out of Asia Cup, Bangladesh to meet Pakistan in final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

news for you...not for us.....


----------



## Gonjo

Waiting for roast u too


----------



## Dalai Lama

Don't know who to support.


----------



## rai_kamal

We simply deserved that kick , and bangladesh was deserving that win and final match as they have shown that they r no longer the minnows...
But don't forget this moment for lifetime, and be consistent otherwise you may loose this platform..
Best of luck for the finalsss....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Every one will stick to TV's when a match between India and pakistan occured...


----------



## hawx

defeating pakistan was very important atleast for me and team India successfully completed that task,now i simply dony care who is gonna win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newdelhinsa

Good Job BD you guys were working hard on the ground and giving your 100%, unlike lazy Sri Lankans. As I said before only BD deserves to be in finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Gonjo said:


> MIRPUR: India were knocked out of the Asia Cup after minnows Bangladesh continued their giant-killing act by upsetting Sri Lanka by five wickets in the last league match.
> 
> Chasing a revised target of 212 after a rain interruption, the spirited hosts held their nerve to make their maiden entry into the summit showdown of the tournament where they will meet Pakistan on Thursday.
> 
> Bangladesh (Ban) vs Sri Lanka (SL): India out of Asia Cup, Bangladesh to meet Pakistan in final



Well done and congrats to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the Paks and the Bingos; round 2


man Bangladesh is putting up an impressive fight. I think we'll have to keep our eyes out for these guys. What did they put in their food lately? damn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

No issue with it, Sachin gave us the moment for which we Indians were waiting for since a long time. Victory or defeat goes on.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

danger007 said:


> Every one will stick to TV's when a match between India and pakistan occured...



those games tend to sell more, as 1/5 of humanity is watching those games!


but Pak-Bangla should be interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*FINAL MATCH @ DHAKA--- 

PAKISTAN   VS  BANGLADESH!*
*March 22, 2012*



































*<<< No Personal attack/Insulting not allow please >>>*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

*Asia Cup Record History *
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Cup

Pakistan won Asia Cup only in 2000 while Bangladesh none, India the most fifth times champions!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Insha'Allah Pakistan will win the Asia cup after 12 years?~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh is the new juggernaut in town, we destroy anything that comes in the way....just sayin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Would be nice to see Pakistan win. If they were to lose then they will be losing to my 2nd favorite team and i honestly wouldnt mind. They have beaten India and Sri Lanka. Its my dream final. Good luck to both of my teams...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

we are the new juggernaut in town, we will simply simply bulldoze pakistan in dhaka....just sayin!


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan and Bangladesh Friendship - Farzan Saeed - YouTube

Remember this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

I voted for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamerjamal

aazidane said:


> we are the new juggernaut in town, we will simply simply bulldoze pakistan in dhaka....just sayin!



and will remain as "just saying"

btw happy again a humiliation of flat track bullies...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

aamerjamal said:


> and will remain as "just saying"
> 
> btw happy again a humiliation of flat track bullies...........



Bangladesh never loses, we just run out of overs.


----------



## VelocuR

*Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka - Asia Cup FINAL 2000 *

Pakistan Vs Sri Lanka - Asia Cup FINAL 2000 - YouTube

Pakistan VS Sri Lanka Asia Cup 2000 Final - Part 1 - YouTube

I missed stylish Saeed Anwar !


----------



## Respect4Respect01

aazidane said:


> Bangladesh never loses, we just run out of overs.



well, you still lose, you run out of overs you lose lol, 


i wish Pakistan had made 350-375 then im pretty sure india would have lost because they only had two more overs left.

and we could have easy made 350 because we were doing so good, im p!ssed off at shahid afridi, and misbah and younis khan, why are they in the team if they are so useless.

i like shahid afridivery much because he was a good cricketer and we have same name, but he is pissing me off now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

If Bangladesh goes into the final just because they have defeated India, then why the final ? why not award the cup straight away to Pakistan as Pakistan have defeated BD in the previous match ?

Obviously the organizers had no clue on how to go about it..idiots they should have seen the points table and if two are same NRR should have decided who goes into final.


p.s.; Anyway as the saying in India goes, India vs Pak is the "actual" final...the "other" final doesnt matter.


----------



## Insaan

hawx said:


> defeating pakistan was very important atleast for me and team India successfully completed that task,now i simply dony care who is gonna win.



Well it was important because Pakistan is leading in most wins in head to head vs India. I guess keep up the good work but still long way to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Bhairava said:


> If Bangladesh goes into the final just because they have defeated India, then why the final ? why not award the cup straight away to Pakistan as Pakistan have defeated BD in the previous match ?
> 
> Obviously the organizers had no clue on how to go about it..idiots they should have seen the points table and if two are same NRR should have decided who goes into final.
> 
> 
> p.s.; Anyway as the saying in India goes, India vs Pak is the "actual" final...the "other" final doesnt matter.



nice way to disrespect bangladesh, you guys lost fair and square, eat some hunble pie and give credit where its due.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Backbencher

Pakistan blasted into the finals ........


----------



## Bhairava

aazidane said:


> nice way to disrespect bangladesh, you guys lost fair and square, eat some hunble pie and give credit where its due.



I'm just extending the logic...if one team is selected due to a previous result why are they even playing..why not award the match to Pak as they emerged victors in their previous fixture..

Selecting on the basis of NRR is the most neutral/fair method and you know it..anyway I heard this is just the 2 nd time BD has ever come to the final in any multi national tournament in about 15 years of international cricket..so enjoy your time in the sun.


----------



## Nelson

We defeated Pakistan and that's all which matters to us. Even if we don't win the world cup but defeat Pakistan, then its more than a world cup to us. 

Well played Bangladesh.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Akash A. said:


> Pakistan blasted into the finals ........



It happens dude. India lost to South Africa and tied with England in the World Cup, but some how still blasted in the final. It happens take heart burn medication, will make you feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

The tiger cubs have finally grown up, good job BD.
You guys have good chance of winning Asia cup for the first time.



> Bhairava said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just extending the logic...if one team is selected due to a previous result why are they even playing..why not award the match to Pak as they emerged victors in their previous fixture..
> 
> Selecting on the basis of NRR is the most neutral/fair method and you know it..anyway I heard this is just the 2 nd time BD has ever come to the final in any multi national tournament in about 15 years of international cricket..so enjoy your time in the sun.
Click to expand...

That's unsporting comment dude BD defeated 2 major cricketing power house India and SL. The match with Pakistan was also close, they deserve to be in final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinite

Bangladesh will be defeated easily..Bangladesh is a munna compared to India or Pakistan.The only way Pakistan can be defeated is IF the Pakistani Players plan a big payday for match lol.


----------



## Infinite

Nelson said:


> We defeated Pakistan and that's all which matters to us. .


Wow Why the sore looser attitude - Just goes to show what you guys are taught in the schools ( Even though you guys like to say all Pakistanis are anti Indian lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan won Asia Cup only in 2000 while Bangladesh none, India the most fifth times champions!



Yeah, and last time Pakistan won was in Bangladesh too..


----------



## scholseys

Bhairava said:


> I'm just extending the logic...if one team is selected due to a previous result why are they even playing..why not award the match to Pak as they emerged victors in their previous fixture..
> 
> Selecting on the basis of NRR is the most neutral/fair method and you know it..anyway I heard this is just the 2 nd time BD has ever come to the final in any multi national tournament in about 15 years of international cricket..so enjoy your time in the sun.



Fact of the matter is, your team fail to win, now enjoy your flight back home, let the big boys play in the final 



Infinite said:


> Bangladesh will be defeated easily..Bangladesh is a munna compared to India or Pakistan.The only way Pakistan can be defeated is IF the Pakistani Players plan a big payday for match lol.



So if pakistan loses its the bribery?


----------



## Scum

Infinite said:


> Bangladesh will be defeated easily..Bangladesh is a munna compared to India or Pakistan.The only way Pakistan can be defeated is IF the Pakistani Players plan a big payday for match lol.



Bangladesh played with terrific heart and passion in all the 3 matches, including the one they almost beat us in. I'm expecting a very close and thrilling match, may the better team win!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinite

Scum said:


> may the better team win!


And we all know better team is Pakistan!


----------



## truthseer

rai_kamal said:


> We simply deserved that kick , and bangladesh was deserving that win and final match as they have shown that they r no longer the minnows...
> But don't forget this moment for lifetime, and be consistent otherwise you may loose this platform..
> Best of luck for the finalsss....


Maybe you guys will finally get that review that was needed since the English tour


----------



## VelocuR

I am sure alot of Bangladeshis homecrowd at Dhaka made noises and throw stones at Pakistan and make them pressure.


----------



## truthseer

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am sure alot of Bangladeshis homecrowd at Dhaka made noises and throw stones at Pakistan and make them pressure.


Something tells me you're Indian and hurting from being kicked out....


----------



## mahi25

aazidane said:


> nice way to disrespect bangladesh, you guys lost fair and square, eat some hunble pie and give credit where its due.


everyone gave bangladesh the credit and no one is disrespecting bangladesh!!congos to bangladesh and its people!!the frustration of indians are on the new rule which barred india of finals,which india could have been into if old NRR rules were followed!!but i think the new rule is much better one!!those NRR rules of past were really pissing !!AGAIN CONGRATS to BANGLADESH and I WOULD BE Supporting BANGLADESH btw!!!come one beat pakistan in finals!!


----------



## VelocuR

truthseer said:


> Something tells me you're Indian and hurting from being kicked out....



I am Pakistani, dudeeeeeee!


----------



## Roybot

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am Pakistani, dudeeeeeee!



Jhoot mat bol!


----------



## VelocuR

Roybot said:


> Jhoot mat bol!



mein kiya bolo....


----------



## Bhairava

Lonely Hermit said:


> That's unsporting comment dude BD defeated 2 major cricketing power house India and SL. The match with Pakistan was also close, they deserve to be in final.



There was nothing unsporting in that..If BD had a better NRR than us I would have supported them to go the finals, deservedly..even in the WC only NRR plays a role in deciding who advances and that is the fairest way....Deciding based on a off day ignoring the other two fantastic wins when our NRR would have surely been better than them is thoroughly unprofessional of the organizers.



aazidane said:


> Fact of the matter is, your team fail to win, now enjoy your flight back home, let the big boys play in the final



Njoy the sunshine....


----------



## Agent Vinod

looking at the form of BD I expect a cracker of a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

soo my thinking says tht Pakistan should win final cz of the following acheivments by nation:

*Sri Lanka*: lost all matches soo no gain at all.
*India*: They beat Pakistan means they win Cup for indian, so they acheive what they want.
*Bangladesh*: I guess its itself is an acheivment for them.

NOW

*Pakistan: They want to win Asia Cup & yet to acheive.*


----------



## Manthaar

Well i am from pakistan and i want to say that Bangladeshi and pakistani are same if bangladeshi wins i will not mind cuz they are our brothers.
Well i got a news Listen GUYS.
Well Bangladeshi Primeminister said to our pakistani players "pakistan already wons asia cup 1 time so please give us the match this time Please" And same happen with sirilinka,so i think bangladeshi will win bcz of their presedent,primeminister.
and i think pakistan will give them the match this time,


----------



## monitor

*A Historic moment for bangladesh cricket we never been to a final of such tournament ever .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Com on BD .. Win the Final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

I voted for BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

voted for Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RaptorRX707 said:


> mein kiya bolo....



bloody hindustani rofl


----------



## Skallagrim

InshaAllah Bangladesh jitbe.

Final 22 tarikh, poll close hobe 23 tarikh, buzlam na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Wouldn't mind a defeat. All we want is a respectable fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackenTheSky

RaptorRX707 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Now i am supporting Bangladesh *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ehsancgfx

Bangladesh will win i think ..


----------



## Bratva

will support the the team that deserve to win. Bangladesh. I pray fo their win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha Omega

Nelson said:


> We defeated Pakistan and that's all which matters to us. Even if we don't win the world cup but defeat Pakistan, then its more than a world cup to us.
> 
> Well played Bangladesh.



Pakistan is the center of the universe for most Indians, we both know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahi25

Skallagrim said:


> InshaAllah Bangladesh jitbe.
> 
> Final 22 tarikh, poll close hobe 23 tarikh, buzlam na.


ami to shob buzlam!!kintu bondhu tigers ke ekdom shona khelte hobe taar pore tigers will win!!lol just know a little of bengali..pardon if i m wron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

mahi25 said:


> ami to shob buzlam!!kintu bondhu tigers ke* ekdom shona khelte *hobe taar pore tigers will win!!lol just know a little of bengali..pardon if i m wron



 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...


----------



## mahi25

kobiraaz said:


> ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...


really felt very good for bangladeshi fans!!!they supported their teams when they were underperforming!!but i still think bangladesh needs 4-5 good players like tamim and shakib if they want to be a force to reckon!!bowling department needs a bit more talent!but cmpared to the current indian bowling ..its better that those morons!!batting is a serious issue for u!!barring tamim and shakib i didnt saw a very good talent!!!but one thing i must say ..although u lacked talent wise but u have got a temendous self belief in ur team!!and i m sure bangladesh would fancy their chances of winning a world cup next time when the world cup starts in subcontinent


----------



## monitor

*&#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2482; &#2476;&#2503;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2494;&#2464;&#2503; &#2479;&#2503;&#2439; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2507; 
&#2477;&#2494;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2454;&#2503;&#2482;&#2507;&#2527;&#2494;&#2524; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478;&#2482;&#2507; 
&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2474;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; 
&#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2497;&#2454;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; 

&#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; 
&#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476; &#2472;&#2494;&#2458;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; 

&#2536; 
&#2476;&#2494;&#2456; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494;&#2468;&#2507; &#2486;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; 
&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2468;&#2507;&#2482;&#2474;&#2494;&#2524; &#2489;&#2503;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2527; &#2482;&#2434;&#2453;&#2494; 
&#2475;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2460;&#2497;&#2524;&#2503; &#2458;&#2482;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2468;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; 
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2456; &#2438;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2460;&#2527;&#2503;&#2480; &#2466;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; 


&#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2474;&#2480; &#2475;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;&#2494;&#2482;! 
&#2476;&#2488;&#2503; &#2438;&#2459;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2456;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2458;&#2507;&#2454; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503; &#2482;&#2494;&#2482; 
&#2476;&#2494;&#2456; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; &#2459;&#2503;&#2524;&#2503; &#2470;&#2503;&#2476;&#2503; &#2489;&#2494;&#2482; 

&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503;-&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2464;&#2453;&#2494;&#2464;&#2453;&#2495; &#2459;&#2453;&#2509;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2458;&#2494;&#2474; 
&#2489;&#2494;&#2468;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2476;&#2507; &#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474; 

&#2476;&#2482;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2474;!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

^^ dekha jak ki hoi. ekta bhalo fight dilei hobe..ar jate test status proshno-biddho na hoi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Is it true that tamim is sick?


----------



## Tacit Wave

Aisa nahi ho sakta dono jeet jaien

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

hawx said:


> defeating pakistan was very important atleast for me and team India successfully completed that task,now i simply dony care who is gonna win.


India escaped in the final because they knew that India can't face this strong Pakistani team in the final. Otherwise we are ready to revenge but you ran away. If we can defeat Bangladesh, it means that India is no worry for us.


----------



## boltu

Meena. said:


> Aisa nahi ho sakta dono jeet jaien


Why not...You let us win the match and we will let you keep the trophy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

I just want to see some good cricket,both the teams bleed green.The one performing better should win.No matter which side it is.


----------



## Luffy 500

It should be a good match. But my worry is Saeed Ajmal, he is currently my most favorite from PAK squad and is a world class
spin wizard. If our BD boys can handle him, it will complete 1/2 our job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

INSHAHALLAH TALLAH we winnnnn AMEEN

E JAZBA E DIL AGAR MAIN CHAHOON TU HAR CHEEZ MUQABIL AJAYE


----------



## Rana4pak

*it look like most pakistanis are not interested in winning the match...i miss india vs pak finial*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Bangladesh fielding is improved but what the hell Pak fielders are doing in the tournament.


----------



## Evil Flare

Just watched Alamgir on Geo .. he says he don't know which team to support


----------



## kobiraaz

.............


----------



## VelocuR

There are several reasons for Pakistan shouldn't win the final game. Why? I can explain the reasons.

*Bangladesh:*
10-15 years struggles
No champion history
Working hard training
shock India, Sri Lanka
long waiting 
Must deserve Champion in front of them at Dhaka- (better for home fans emotionals)


*Pakistan:*
Stupid captain Misbah (if lose, he will be removed from the position)
Lose to England 4-0 ODIs recently
Lose to India recently, bad bowlings
Already won many championships (past)
Corruption/Bookies/Cheating (Aamir, Butt, Asif)
Don't need Championship

*Predictions: * Bangladesh will win.


Keep in mind- Pakistan gave the opportunity to Bangladesh- first ever win in the world cup.


----------



## Icewolf

RaptorRX707 said:


> There are several reasons for Pakistan shouldn't win the final game. Why? I can explain the reasons.
> 
> *Bangladesh:*
> 10-15 years struggles
> No champion history
> Working hard training
> shock India, Sri Lanka
> long waiting
> Must deserve Champion in front of them at Dhaka- (better for home fans emotionals)
> 
> 
> *Pakistan:*
> Stupid captain Misbah (if lose, he will be removed from the position)
> Lose to England 4-0 ODIs recently
> Lose to India recently, bad bowlings
> Already won many championships (past)
> Corruption/Bookies/Cheating (Aamir, Butt, Asif)
> Don't need Championship
> 
> *Predictions: * Bangladesh will win.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind- Pakistan gave the opportunity to Bangladesh- first ever win in the world cup.
> 
> First ever win in the world cup 1999.
> 
> Bangladesh VS Pakistan 1999 ICC Cricket World Cup, Northampton (2nd Innings). - YouTube


 
 What a funny post.  

Can I facepalm you??


----------



## VelocuR

First ever win in the world cup 1999.

Bangladesh VS Pakistan 1999 ICC Cricket World Cup, Northampton (2nd Innings). - YouTube

Bangladesh VS Pakistan 1999 ICC Cricket World Cup, Northampton, England. Group B, Match 29. 31st May.
Pakistan won the toss, who chose to field.
Bangladesh 223 for 9 in 50 overs at 4.46 runs/over. (Target 224 in 49 overs).
Pakistan 161 All Out in 44.3 overs at 3.61 runs/over.
Bangladesh won by 62 runs.



Icewolf said:


> What a funny post.
> 
> Can I facepalm you??



what funny? Explain please of your thought. We will laugh at you back when Pakistan lose!


----------



## VelocuR

*Asia Cup final: Bangladesh stand firm in title fight 
*

DHAKA: History beckons Bangladesh as they aim to rise above the minnows&#8217; tag and notch up their biggest title since arriving on the international scene when they take on Pakistan in the final of the Asia Cup today.

With former champions India and Sri Lanka thrown out of the competition, it is a most surprising summit line-up for the event which is struggling for relevance in a crowded international calendar. Defending champions India paid the price for a stunning loss to Bangladesh in the league stage while four-time winners Sri Lanka failed to register a single triumph
this time.

The debacles of two teams, who have dominated the tournament since its inception way back in 1984, paved way for an unlikely finalist in Bangladesh, a side which is known to upstage big guns but not for going the whole hog. The giant-killers thrashed India, chasing down 290, but that was seen merely as one of many rare stunners that Bangladesh are so well known to throw up in multi-national events.

A &#8216;great achievement&#8217;, says Tamim

However, the determined side proved critics wrong by beating an already demoralised Sri Lanka as well, a result that knocked India out of the final.

*&#8220;It&#8217;s a great achievement for the country, the biggest so far,&#8221; said opener Tamim Iqbal, hero of the win over Sri Lanka with a half century. &#8220;We realise it&#8217;s still not over, we have another very important game. We&#8217;ll enjoy, we&#8217;ll party, but we&#8217;ll be back to business for the final.&#8221;*

But Pakistan would look to play the party poopers. Misbahul Haq&#8217;s men have not won the title since 2000, which was held in Bangladesh. Pakistan were given a mighty scare in the league encounter that they played against the hosts but ares till overwhelming favourites to win the title for only the second time. They certainly have the arsenal to complete the job.

Their batting looks solid with in-form openers Mohammed Hafeez and Nasir Jamshed providing fine starts in the league stage. Younus Khan and Umar Akmal have made decent contributions in the middle order. Overall, Pakistan have the line-up to post a huge total
on board.

Pakistan&#8217;s bowling remains wayward

What probably might be slightly worrying is the way their bowlers have leaked runs. Pace spearhead Umar Gul has picked up wickets but it is the flow of runs that he has to check. Aijaz Cheema was ineffective, at least against India, who managed to chase down a huge target of 330 due to the pedestrian effort of the Pakistani bowlers.

Pakistan&#8217;s fielding too needs to improve. The reflexes haven&#8217;t been sharp enough and it could cost them dearly if Bangladesh manage to continue their superb run.

Confidence is key: Shakib

But former Bangladesh captain Shakibal Hasan thinks the hosts have the confidence to go all the way.

&#8220;I think when we talk in the dressing room it&#8217;s like, 100 runs in 20 overs is no problem,&#8221; said Shakib who was instrumental in the win against Sri Lanka that sealed Bangladesh&#8217;s spot in the final. &#8220;This is the sort of confidence that we have now. If a player goes down the pitch and thinks he&#8217;ll get stumped, he will. If he thinks he will hit a six, he&#8217;ll be successful most of the times.&#8221;

Pakistan start as favourites but given the high Bangladesh is on, it could well be the night of the underdogs.

Misbahul Haq

&#8220;Most of our batsmen struggled during the England series, so I think their performance in the Asia Cup is really a confidence-builder for us, we needed that very much.&#8221;

Published in The Express Tribune, March 22nd, 2012.


----------



## Dance

We should beat them pretty easily, after all we did defeat them earlier on in the tournament.

After the way their BCB backstabbed us, I hope we defeat them big time.


----------



## monitor

Dance said:


> We should beat them pretty easily, after all we did defeat them earlier on in the tournament.
> 
> After the way their BCB backstabbed us, I hope we defeat them big time.



First match with Pakistan was a close one . we could won that match too . If we can continue our this performance and the player can hold their nerve we can win Asia cup .


----------



## Dance

monitor said:


> First match with Pakistan was a close one . we could won that match too . If we can continue our this performance and the player can hold their nerve we can win Asia cup .



We'll see what happens tomorrow. 

Besides the dumb loss to india, Pakistan has been doing pretty well in the tournament!


----------



## monitor

*Bangladesh Vs Pakistan *


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistan should win and if they don't then shame on them, especially Misbah. Hopefully this will be Younis Khan's last ODI.


----------



## Al-zakir

No fun really. I mean we can not bash India, win or lose. Excitement has gone to coma. 

Either ways, who ever win will have my support. Congratulation in advance. Both are my favorite team. It's like playing between big and small brother/cousin.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Amazing Moment for Bangladesh Team , after all the failures and losses team has finally Matured up


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> *Bangladesh Vs Pakistan *



Bhai, why Pakistan is red and not Bangladesh?


----------



## monitor

^^ nothing serious do it create any differences ?


----------



## VelocuR

*History:*

There used to be a time when Bangladesh were well and truly a &#8216;minnow&#8217; side for World Cup which would pleasantly surprise not only the nation but also itself with a rare win in a match out of ten. Fortunately for the tigers, the circumstances are very different from what they used to be nearly a decade ago.

*Without doubt, Bangladesh was a team that knocked over the World Cup finalists, Pakistan in a match in 1999. However, the allegations of match fixing back then seemed to taint a glorious triumph that Bangladesh achieved. The side also shook a gigantic team India by surprise in World Cup 2007 when they completed a 5-wicket win over the all-experienced Indian team.*

*This tale of world cup upsets was also observed in T20 world cup series when Bangladesh defeated a stronger West Indies team; therefore, team Bangla has been more of a surprise factor when it comes to competition in the World Cup games. Of course, a series win against New Zealand just recently also did the side a world of good.*

Bangladesh cricket has produced some good all-round players as well as some fine batsmen courtesy of their domestic cricket tournaments. Hannan Sarkar, Khaled Mahmud, Javed Omer, Rajin Saleh, Alok Kapali, Mehrab Hussain, Enamul Haque, Rafique ul Islam and Habib ul Bashar are some of the stars from the side who lifted Bangladesh team and set a foundation for the upcoming players.

Speaking of the current players in the side, there are lots of names to talk about. Generally, the main strength of the Bangladesh team lies in their ability to gel together and execute a devised plan as a whole. Although, the team does not exactly rely on a single figurehead, but the team is at its best when each one of the players pitches in with something substantial.


Pakistan will be defeated by Bangladesh tmw!


----------



## Dance

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pakistan will be defeated by Bangladesh tmw!



Yeah right.

They haven't beaten us in 13 years. Odds are still in our favor


----------



## VelocuR

Bangladesh defeated Pakistan in World Cup 1999. 














Dance said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> They haven't beaten us in 13 years. Odds are still in our favor



Yaar, don't forget Bangladesh capable to defeat India and Sri Lanka while Pakistan can't beat India.


----------



## Dance

RaptorRX707 said:


> Bangladesh defeated Pakistan in World Cup 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar, don't forget Bangladesh capable to defeat India and Sri Lanka while Pakistan can't beat India.



That was 13 years ago!

So? We've already defeated them earlier on in the tournament! Again the odds are still in our favor


----------



## VelocuR

Dance said:


> That was 13 years ago!
> 
> So? We've already defeated them earlier on in the tournament! Again the odds are still in our favor



12 years ago, we won Asia Cup Championship at Dhaka!  

Let's see tmw final match, I could be right or wrong!


----------



## Dance

RaptorRX707 said:


> 12 years ago, we won Asia Cup Championship at Dhaka!
> 
> Let's see tmw final match, I could be right or wrong!



We'll see at the match tomorrow.

Have faith in your team, we've been doing well in the tournament (besides that one loss to india)


----------



## Bhairava

Not supporting either team...I hope rain washes away the final and match abandoned..


----------



## VelocuR

Dance said:


> We'll see at the match tomorrow.
> 
> Have faith in your team, we've been doing well in the tournament (besides that one loss to india)



Yaar, I am trying to be faith in this team but I don't see good reasons why Pakistan should win the match. Try to please Misbah? 

We have been defeated blowing away by England ODIs series and bad results. Our team has a very bad reputations over years since match-fixing and ball biting, correct? 

Don't get angry if Pakistan loss, chaloo koi baat nahein. You will see tmw how Bangladesh will play very aggressive, similarly Pakistan can't handle the heavy pressure from India homecrowd in previous semi final and quarterfinal (WC 2011 & 1996), at least we tried our best.


----------



## alibaz

Its very nice to have final between Pakistan and BD, BUT when you get in field, its only your own team irrespective your real brother is in opposition or anyone else. You play for win and nothing else, one feels bad even losing a club match, yes the pinch is different and the same is in case of BD..



Bhairava said:


> Not supporting either team...I hope rain washes away the final and match abandoned..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Pakistan VS Bangladesh Asia Cup Final Today*

*Not much Interested in the game due to (Fixation Charges) but like to see people to people contacts with brotherly country, Bangladesh. Pakistanis and Bangladeshis, Greet each other here and pass on Good Wishes to one another. My Good Wishes to both the teams and the Nations.*

*Pakistan Paindabaad*


----------



## Baby Leone

we already have a thread on it....:O


----------



## cheekybird

Good luck to our team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinite

Pakistani Team must win this match.I am sick of Pakistanis saying it's ok if Bangladesh wins as it's brother country ( Wtf) on so many forums and even on cricinfo comments.


----------



## Fasih Khan

Infinite said:


> Pakistani Team must win this match.I am sick of Pakistanis saying it's ok if Bangladesh wins as it's brother country ( Wtf) on so many forums and even on cricinfo comments.



*Relax ... Obviously We'd Wish Pakistan to Win the Match, But It's only a Match, Don't take it so seriously.*


----------



## Baby Leone

Infinite said:


> Pakistani Team must win this match.I am sick of Pakistanis saying it's ok if Bangladesh wins as it's brother country ( Wtf) on so many forums and even on cricinfo comments.


 
soo u mean we also should act like indians & abusing everyone with idiotic media reports?

we are a civilized nation & we take game as game & we understand win & loss is the part of the game....


nyways Hope Pakistan will win 

best of luck to both teams...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Filmmaker

Mr Javed said:


> soo u mean we also should act like indians & abusing everyone with idiotic media reports?
> 
> we are a civilized nation & we take game as game & we understand win & loss is the part of the game....
> 
> 
> nyways Hope Pakistan will win
> 
> best of luck to both teams...



What has India to do with this thread? Stop trolling

Anyway best of luck to both teams


----------



## Baby Leone

Filmmaker said:


> What has India to do with this thread? Stop trolling
> 
> Anyway best of luck to both teams


 
please read the complete post before poking nose....i was answering to someones post & i didnt said anything wrong BTW.


----------



## Infinite

Mr Javed said:


> soo u mean we also should act like indians & abusing everyone with idiotic media reports?
> 
> we are a civilized nation & we take game as game & we understand win & loss is the part of the game....
> 
> 
> nyways Hope Pakistan will win
> 
> best of luck to both teams...


 
OK

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## blood

had india reached the final pakistan would have never won it , but because it is bangladesh .....


----------



## Baby Leone

blood said:


> had india reached the final pakistan would have never won it , but because it is bangladesh .....


 
obviously than indian bokies & govt will play more important role than indian players...


----------



## Agent Vinod

we can't fix the matches anymore, fixers are in jail


----------



## Baby Leone

Agent Vinod said:


> we can't fix the matches anymore, fixers are in jail


 
when did indian players & bokies got jialed:O?


----------



## blood

Mr Javed said:


> obviously than indian bokies & govt will play more important role than indian players...



such a typical pakistani mentality , whenever you win you guys start jumping like frogs and when you lose start whining like a kid and playing a victim card , the way in which your bowlers were thrashed like a piece of garbage in the last match the bookie hardly needs to fix the match .



Mr Javed said:


> when did indian players & bokies got *jialed*:O?



my suggestion please use a spell check if you don't know english .

and he talking about pakistani criketers , you must be knowing it , jail is like home for pak cricketers now .


----------



## Agent Vinod

Mr Javed said:


> when did indian players & bokies got jialed:O?



 asif, salman, ameer


----------



## Roybot

*Go Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Agent Vinod said:


> asif, salman, ameer



you forgot jadeja and azaruddin , not to forget famous ones rolling in india streets because of IPL season starting and making BCCI the billioniare board


----------



## Agent Vinod

darkinsky said:


> you forgot jadeja and azaruddin



they were not in Jail...


----------



## Baby Leone

Agent Vinod said:


> asif, salman, ameer


 
hmm soo its natural those who caught are guilty & whose who dont are guess who....

indians are really frustrated due to the kick they got from bangladesh & are now out of the tournament....nyways better luck next time, & take the game as game.


----------



## darkinsky

Agent Vinod said:


> they were not in Jail...



does it make difference, those who were caught and those who got away, why didnt azharuddin never played


----------



## Agent Vinod

Mr Javed said:


> hmm soo its natural those who caught are guilty & whose who dont are guess who....
> 
> indians are really frustrated due to the kick they got from bangladesh & are now out of the tournament....nyways better luck next time, & take the game as game.



we are not frustrated ..better team won.

Please bring the evidence against indian current players invlvedin match fixing.

pakistan players have the distinction of being in the jail.



darkinsky said:


> does it make difference, those who were caught and those who got away, why didnt azharuddin never played



he is banned for life time, but I must say going into the jail of some other country is the real shame.


----------



## Roybot

Agent Vinod said:


> he is banned for life time, but I must say going into the jail of some other country is the real shame.



Thats true though, not trolling but I was quite surprised that Pakistan didn't insist on repatriating them to Pakistan and made them serve the jail term in Pakistan.


----------



## Agent Vinod

Roybot said:


> Thats true though, not trolling but I was quite surprised that Pakistan didn't insist on repatriating them to Pakistan and made them serve the jail term in Pakistan.



yaa...that is mind bloggling, Pakistani cricketers are serving their term in UK.


----------



## kobiraaz

Bong players have a tandency to see pak players as elder brothers ( seriously how Mashrafi gave captancy to Afridi in last two matches of dhaka gladiator )! Most probably they will lack the zeal of winning that they found against India which later continued..... !


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh has won the toss, and will be chasing again!


----------



## boltu

This tournament should be the turning point of Bangladesh cricket,if not then Bangladesh cricket team will remain minnows for the next hundred years as well


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Bangladesh has won the toss, and will be chasing again!


HURRA! match half won.


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> *Bong* players have a tandency to see pak players as elder brothers ( seriously how Mashrafi gave captancy to Afridi in last two matches of dhaka gladiator )! Most probably they will lack the zeal of winning that they found against India which later continued..... !



 dont say that


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> This tournament should be the turning point of Bangladesh cricket,if not then Bangladesh cricket team will remain minnows for the next hundred years as well


BPL and 50 overs cricket should be more competitive... ipl helped india, now bpl helped Bangladesh.



darkinsky said:


> dont say that


how about Mushfiq the midget got all the luck??


----------



## Agent Vinod

win win situation for both teams. Pakistan doesn't like chasing and BD like chasing. Hope for a nail biting contest just like australia and West Indies.


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> how about Mushfiq the midget got all the luck??



you didnt get it


----------



## kobiraaz

I know its a slang term. So?

Wide! 1 run


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> BPL and 50 overs cricket should be more competitive... ipl helped india, now bpl helped Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> how about Mushfiq the midget got all the luck??


Hope so,,,but India was world class team even before IPL....whatever,if i see the match is going our way then will go to TSC


----------



## Devil Soul

that lbw was really close call for Hafeez

OUT ... 1st down


----------



## kobiraaz

Out!!! yaahooo


----------



## Devil Soul

Nasir Jamshed ..


----------



## kobiraaz

bhai log haaar Jaaao.


----------



## ARCHON

whole suport to BD...


----------



## Devil Soul

edged..... ,, survive.... BD on the roll... PAK under pressure


----------



## darkinsky

younus G- - - -


----------



## Emmie

^^^ No doubt, B'desh on a roll...


----------



## ARCHON

2 gone hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Devil Soul

YK gone..... PAk 2 down... wohoo


----------



## boltu

Brotherly gesture from Jmashed and Yunus Khan


----------



## Roybot

Lol Damn! Bangladesh on fire.


----------



## fd24

Any live links please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

go go go, one more wicket in next over..


----------



## Devil Soul

superkaif said:


> Any live links please....


Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

Umpire ian gould is drunk loool


----------



## Devil Soul

YK can consider himself unlucky....


----------



## kobiraaz

Tuktuk is the biggest threat to Bangladesh... :p


----------



## alibaz

missed opportunity, lucky M Hafeez


----------



## Devil Soul

FOUR.....


----------



## kobiraaz

I think Tuk tuk is going to score hundred fifty today retaining his captaincy for at least 1 more year!


----------



## ARCHON

more wiketsssssssssss


----------



## Devil Soul

FOUR...........
31/2 8 ovr


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> I think Tuk tuk is going to score hundred fifty today retaining his captaincy for *at least 1 more year!*



is he gonna die in forty


----------



## Devil Soul

10 runs off the over... 43/2 10 ovr


----------



## darkinsky

i cant believe, ifi just cant hear something,it means it was a four, if there is some shout then it means that its a wicket or good save 

if i just turn the video off i cant seem to catch on with boundaries


----------



## Devil Soul

darkinsky said:


> i cant believe, ifi just cant hear something,it means it was a four, if there is some shout then it means that its a wicket or good save
> 
> if i just turn the video off i cant seem to catch on with boundaries



i know i know..


----------



## kobiraaz

Shahadat shouts like Sharapova! shahapova!


----------



## Devil Soul

50 up for PAK.... rebuilding i/p


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> Shahadat shouts like Sharapova! shahapova!



does he make sexy sounds


----------



## kobiraaz

darkinsky said:


> does he make sexy sounds


Khod he Sun lo

lol i like pakpassion posts

Mashrafee bowling jaaree rakhte huway

Hafeez ne chehal qadmi karte huwey aik run banaya!

mashrafee ki gaind ko batsman ne trichey bat se khail aik run ke lie aik aur achi

pressure donon khiladion ke chehre pe saaf dikhai dairaha hai


----------



## iPhone

Just joining. Are you kidding me? Two out already? Gentlemen prepare yourself for another........


----------



## Safriz

Two out and they are playing TUK TUK innings now...


----------



## darkinsky

safriz said:


> Two out and they are playing TUK TUK innings now...



tuk tuk is gone,happy now


----------



## Safriz

but the good thing is that the pitch has lots of Spin...and Pakistan has got very good spinners...


----------



## kobiraaz

tuk tuk ouutt!

razzaq bohut nappi tuli bowling karte hain. batsman ko kam hi mouqa dete hain ye jo ke arm ball thi isko hafeez ne onside main khailne ki koshish kee jabke gaind gai point kee janib


----------



## hembo

Tuk tuk OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

Wao! Look at the demeanor of B''deshis on the ground.... Khuda jab husan deta hay nazakat a he jatti hy..



hembo said:


> Tuk tuk OUT!!!!!!



First time in one dayers I wanted Tuk-Tuk to stay on the wicket..


----------



## alibaz

A dive may have saved Misbah.


----------



## Safriz

alibaz said:


> A dive may have saved Misbah.



NO HIS UNIFORM MAY HE GOT DIRTY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Ok good thing is public is not shouting Pakistan Bhua.... That was only dedicated to Indians.


----------



## Emmie

Hahahahha.... I am enjoying this match like more than anything.

B'desh take it easy guys, showing arrogance is really bad in cricket..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

i think the way they are tuk tuking, will cost them more wickets


----------



## Agent Vinod

I think 250 would be a good score looking at the pressure of final


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> Hahahahha.... I am enjoying this match like more than anything.
> 
> B'desh take it easy guys, showing arrogance is really bad in cricket..


talking about Shahapova? He got no brain .... He is like this with everyone...


----------



## Emmie

Agent Vinod said:


> I think 250 would be a good score looking at the pressure of final



I suspect we reach there... Yeah anything more than 250 is quite handy if you have good bowlers.


----------



## Agent Vinod

it looks like pakistan is feeling the heat ...only 11 runs in powerplay


----------



## darkinsky

thuk thuking will get us to 150 atleast 



Agent Vinod said:


> it looks like pakistan is feeling the heat ...only 11 runs in powerplay



yes because it is very sunny today


----------



## Evil Flare

ahahahahha

just arrived now .. 


So pakistan is loosing ??

whats the pitch status ..


----------



## darkinsky

lots of thukthuk

. . . . 1 . | . . . 1 1 1 | . . . . . . | 1 1 1 . . 1


----------



## Gold1010

Pakistan should take this.GL to both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

4 down..............
will we get to 100?


----------



## ehsancgfx

HAFIZ OUT !


----------



## hembo

Hafiz Gone!!!

Pakistani batsmen are putting themselves under pressure by playing much too cautiously.. Should play their natural game.


----------



## alibaz

Seems they may not even survive 50 overs already 4 down


----------



## Devil Soul

the way we are playing i say BD deserve to win .....


----------



## Roybot

Looks like match is fixed. Pakistan lets Bangladesh win this one, and in return Bangladesh will tour Pakistan.


----------



## shining eyes

well, seems like there is a mutual agreement between the boards that Pak will lose to Ban and in return Ban will visit Pakistan for a tour.


----------



## Skallagrim

Roybot said:


> Looks like match is fixed. Pakistan lets Bangladesh win this one, and in return Bangladesh will tour Pakistan.



Right point to start BD bashing!


----------



## darkinsky

arguement btw hussain and akmal,who is this idiot bowler?? why so much negative attitude?


----------



## Roybot

shining eyes said:


> well, seems like there is a mutual agreement between the boards that Pak will lose to Ban and in return Ban will visit Pakistan for a tour.



Get your own conspiracy theory bro!

Great minds think alike.


----------



## darkinsky

Roybot said:


> Looks like match is fixed. Pakistan lets Bangladesh win this one, and in return Bangladesh will tour Pakistan.



no that will be utterly foolish, we can be *XX *again


----------



## Awesome

It will be very stupid to make a deal with letting BD win in exchange for a visit. Bangladesh has given no commitment and you can't possibly say "But you promised....!"


----------



## boltu

This arrogant Shahadat should be kicked out of the team....no manner,no cricket sense


----------



## Awesome

A better deal would have been - if we are considering deals like these to be legit - to let Bangladesh visit and then they win that series.


----------



## darkinsky

i saw a glimpse of kamran akmal in umar akmal for a sec when i turned tv on


----------



## Devil Soul

Roybot said:


> Looks like match is fixed. Pakistan lets Bangladesh win this one, and in return Bangladesh will tour Pakistan.



I feel the same way...


----------



## alibaz

Hammad has a great opportunity to prove himself in Pak Squad


----------



## kobiraaz

Skallagrim said:


> Right point to start BD bashing!


Actually they measure us according to their own scale... Bangladesh will never fix any match. Is it that easy to fix the whole match? Dav? Stuart law? All are fixing? Ahem we do not use girls to set trap for opponent players to fix the match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

this is the same track where 650+ runs were score in PAK vs IND match,,,,


----------



## kobiraaz

boltu said:


> This arrogant Shahadat should be kicked out of the team....no manner,no cricket sense


second that. Disgrace for our team. Look at Shakib Tamim and Murtaza... This idiot should be kicked out of the team as early as possible.


----------



## Gold1010

score????WHATS HAPPENING


----------



## Devil Soul

Aussie4ever said:


> score????WHATS HAPPENING


83/4 ...25 ovr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Nasir Hossain is a pretty epic fielder. Reminds me of Mohammed Kaif.


----------



## darkinsky

hammad is a good batsman, i rate him better than razzaq as for now, very sensible batting


----------



## shining eyes

Playing everything straight? Akmal? Don't you know how to pull the ball from ribs or play from your pads?


----------



## darkinsky

abe yeah kia ho raha hai yaar






tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk







tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk

tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuk







tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktukt uktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuk tuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktu ktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuktuk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ehsancgfx

if we loose the match is fixed. couple of days earlier some indians claim same. and now here you go , pakistanins started it again. LoL ..


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## fd24

Bangladesh have beaten Sri Lanka against the odds - duckworth lewis didnt do them any favours and they chased almost 290 against India. They are here on merit and are bowling really well. They deserve credit for their performances. Lets stop suggesting the games are fixed guys - its taking away the fact Bangladesh are becoming a really good tight outfiT as they are showing today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

ehsancgfx said:


> if we loose the match is fixed. couple of days earlier some indians claim same. and now here you go , pakistanins started it again. LoL ..


actually it was an indian who started fixing allegation. Not pakistanis.. Where are your eyes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> *actually it was an indian who started fixing allegation.* Not pakistanis.. Where are your eyes?



This is something both Indians and Pakistanis agree on


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## kobiraaz

Bangla Babes are getting hotter !! Sher e Bangla is a good place to find date :s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Roybot said:


> This is something both Indians and Pakistanis agree on



let the game finish first dude


----------



## kobiraaz

where is raptor? Last time he accused us of not posting during pak bangla match. So posting all my brain farts today!

6... And silence.


----------



## boltu

kobiraaz said:


> Bangla Babes are getting hotter !! Sher e Bangla is a good place to find date :s


Thats why i am watching the match in live stream instead of tv....to get some screen shots of those hotties


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> where is raptor? Last time he accused us of not posting during pak bangla match. So posting all my brain farts today!
> 
> 6... And silence.



must be early in canada


----------



## Awesome

kobiraaz said:


> Bangla Babes are getting hotter !! Sher e Bangla is a good place to find date :s



Bad attention span...


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan 111/4 (30.0 ov)...................


----------



## Awesome

Guys please stop flooding the pages with stupid tagline images...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

from Cricinfo


> Pakistan have a strong bowling attack, a score of 250-odd should be a challenging one. This stand is now worth 41 and has given their team some badly-needed fluency in this innings.



Oh really.... lol
This is the same track where 330 was chased...
BD have chased 289 against IND & 200+ against SL batting 2nd.... BD still fav...


----------



## darkinsky

Asim Aquil said:


> Guys please stop flooding the pages with stupid tagline images...



this is members club, this is sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> from Cricinfo
> 
> Oh really.... lol



I think there's nothing wrong in there!


----------



## Fasih Khan

Agreed Aquil Sir


----------



## kobiraaz

Hammad Azam is a good find for Pakistan. Baba Hammad bohut hua! Be a good boy now and get out please....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

chalo Bets lagao ..


----------



## Devil Soul

Emmie said:


> I think there's nothing wrong in there!



i've edited my post


----------



## Awesome

darkinsky said:


> this is members club, this is sparta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



This is also a sar main dard.


----------



## kobiraaz

this Vodafone advertisement takes me back to my school life.... Infatuation in School !


----------



## Donatello

Young guns are picking up now.

Seriously, trash Misbah. The worst player ever!


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> i've edited my post



Read that one too.. Couldn't agree with your logic...But I tried hard, hnn


----------



## kobiraaz

ouuuuuuuuT.


----------



## Black Widow

OMG they are recovering, 128/4 

One more wicket needed ...


----------



## darkinsky

Donatello said:


> Young guns are picking up now.
> 
> Seriously, trash Misbah. The worst player ever!



yaar jinx ker dya na 

it took me so long to unjinx


----------



## fallstuff

out !!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

That wasn't needed... God, looks Pakistan have decided to lose this match at any cost..


----------



## Black Widow

Black Widow said:


> OMG they are recovering, 128/4
> 
> One more wicket needed ...



look like shakib heard me. 



Emmie said:


> That wasn't needed... God, looks Pakistan have decided to lose this match at any cost..




No brigadier you got it wrong "looks BD have decided to win this match at any cost"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Fixed Fixed Fixed.


----------



## darkinsky

sending sarfraz at no 8 probably

this shows how much he is 'given chance', and how much misbah trust him


----------



## kobiraaz

Last recognized Batsman who can take pakistan to 250 plus.. c'm0n lala get out......


----------



## Awesome

220-230 would be par.


----------



## hembo

Hamad Azam was playing well but now he's gone too. Looks like BD's gonna win this one...

Dekhte hain Afridi kya gul khilata hain...


----------



## Devil Soul

Donatello said:


> Fixed Fixed Fixed.


----------



## hawx

it seems pakistan will loose the match !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibaz

Sixth gone


----------



## Roybot

According to my bookie Pakistan won't reach 200!


----------



## alibaz

Very unlucky Umar


----------



## hawx

outtttttttttttttttt


----------



## Roybot

Fuaaark time to put some money


----------



## darkinsky

yeah looks like pakistan's gonna lose, badluck


----------



## Devil Soul

WOW ............ 6 down... yahooooooooooooo... we are throwing away our wkt.... LOOT SALE ...lol


----------



## kobiraaz

ok match is not fixed. Look at the expression of Akmal..... He badly wanted to win....


----------



## Emmie

Black Widow said:


> look like shakib heard me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No brigadier you got it wrong "looks BD have decided to win this match at any cost"



Let it be this way brigadier result won't be different...


----------



## Devil Soul

> Mahmudullah to Umar Akmal, OUT, caught-behind, Pakistan in further trouble, Umar Akmal is furious, that landed on leg stump and turned further down,* Umar tried to work that behind square, replays didn't show a clear contact with the bat there, it may have flicked the trouser on the way to Mushfiqur*, who took it well. Plenty of doubt there but the umpire had none, he raised his finger, Pakistan in deep trouble now
> Umar Akmal c &#8224;Mushfiqur Rahim b Mahmudullah 30 (45b 0x4 1x6) SR: 66.66


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Donatello

Match is fixed.


----------



## Devil Soul

kobiraaz said:


> ok match is not fixed. Look at the expression of Akmal..... He badly wanted to win....



YEAH but the UMPIRE>..... hmmmmm


----------



## hembo

Lagta hain umpires ko bhi fix kiya.. First yunis given out lbw on a inside edge.. Now caught behind of Umar..

6 down.. Even 230 is looking ungetable now..


----------



## Awesome

kobiraaz said:


> ok match is not fixed. Look at the expression of Akmal..... He badly wanted to win....



But Umpires giving U Akmal and Younis Khan both wrong outs... Usually teams don't survive one bad decision, here we have two!


----------



## untitled

Donatello said:


> Match is fixed.



So how can we unfix it ?


----------



## hembo

From cricinfo:

Two set batsmen have to go back in quick time, Sarfraz Ahmed is the new man. The batting Powerplay begins after a ball, with two new batsmen at the crease. *Umar was shouting all kinds of expletives on his way back to the pavilion*, was very upset after being given out. Replays show it may have flicked the trouser.


----------



## kobiraaz

Devil Soul said:


> YEAH but the UMPIRE>..... hmmmmm


hmmmmmm. Bro this is ICC not WWE. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Devil Soul

Really poor umpiring ...\
Hafeez was out --> Not given
YK not out --> Given *
UA not out --> Given *
..... * given @ very critical stage of the match


----------



## Emmie

Stop it guys... Match looks to be perfectly fair and square. Don't think too much we have very bad habits to display in cricket, especially when matches are crucial..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Asim Aquil said:


> But Umpires giving U Akmal and Younis Khan both wrong outs... Usually teams don't survive one bad decision, here we have two!


This is why review system should be implemented everywhere... Very difficult for umpire to pick up sound in this noisy stadium...


----------



## Devil Soul

kobiraaz said:


> hmmmmmm. Bro this is ICC not WWE. Hmmmmm.



my bad i forgot that ICC is being run by angels... me take my words back ..
lets enjoy the game


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> Really poor umpiring ...\
> Hafeez was out --> Not given
> YK not out --> Given *
> UA not out --> Given *
> ..... * given @ very critical stage of the match



I agree, umpiring have been substandard throughout this tournament...


----------



## Evil Flare

178 All Out .. My sources


----------



## kobiraaz

Afridi is playing good.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Lol Bangladeshis shouting Bhua again?


----------



## boltu

Looks India got our back pouring money into umpires pockets....


----------



## kobiraaz

Khekz then it was started by india. Lol... BCB fed their BPL income to india pakistan srilanka... Khekz.


----------



## Evil Flare

Afridi will be out in next over ..


----------



## Donatello

pdf_shurtah said:


> So how can we unfix it ?



Asif Ali Zardari.


----------



## Devil Soul

so will Boom Boom shine today with both bat & ball????


----------



## Donatello

thanks to afridi.......10 runs per over....lol


----------



## kobiraaz

BCCI hushiaaaar. era of BCB began...... Lagtahe Afridi missed the team meeting where Whatmore distributed money!


----------



## Devil Soul

Donatello said:


> Asif Ali Zardari.



10% income will go to him ... we dont need a source for this news...


----------



## Donatello

Thanks to crying Indians for no DRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tridibans

So will Pakistanis make fun of our defeat to BD if they lose today


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> BCCI hushiaaaar. era of BCB began......* Lagtahe Afridi missed the team meeting where Whatmore distributed money!*



They can't make it too obvious.


----------



## Agent Vinod

I thought the match is between BD and Pakistan ...and now both are crying because of BCCI


----------



## Devil Soul

Tridibans said:


> So will Pakistanis make fun of our defeat to BD if they lose today



not only urs... we have already started making fun of our own team..


----------



## Tridibans

kobiraaz said:


> BCCI hushiaaaar. era of BCB began...... Lagtahe Afridi missed the team meeting where Whatmore distributed money!


 
Why bring BCCI here mate 
BTW some awsome cricket by your team . Enjoy the success


----------



## Devil Soul

Current partnership 31 runs ....


----------



## Donatello

Afridi Afridi Afrid!


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistan 168/6 (39.0 ov)
Boom Boom looking good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Game on! Boom boom is taking it away. Match is tilting towards Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

who is out then ??


----------



## darkinsky

AFRIDI

SAYS


----------



## fd24

Aamir Zia said:


> Afridi will be out in next over ..



Aamir bhai - i thinks you was wrong sir!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Boom Boom 29 of 19 balls 4x4 1x6...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Bd giving pakistan a hard time or something? Well Afridi bhai can rain us with six and four any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Roybot said:


> According to my bookie Pakistan won't reach 200!



Laf loud you are already out, looser ....


----------



## Devil Soul

maiden from Sakib.... bowling boy


----------



## alibaz

kobiraaz said:


> Game on! Boom boom is taking it away. Match is tilting towards Pakistan.



Only a 100 by Afridi can make it an interesting match, otherwise BD is clearly extremely heavy right now


----------



## Emmie

I think we should not mind singles and doubles also... Pakistan must make sure that they don't lose any other wicket till 45 overs.


----------



## kobiraaz

Amir Ji goli maar do source ko!


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan score 170, lol


----------



## Devil Soul

Sarfraz 5 from 19 balls...


----------



## alibaz

Surfraz is really feeling heat


----------



## Evil Flare

kobiraaz said:


> Amir Ji goli maar do source ko!




 ... Thappar mar sakta tha woh us ko maar dia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Yaar, Pakistan switch it's position with old BD. 

But, I think at the end, Pak may win.


----------



## Emmie

Where is Karachiite, one the biggest supporter of Sarfraz?


----------



## Devil Soul

175/6 ..... 41 over


----------



## untitled

Al-zakir said:


> But, I think at the end, Pak may win.



Inshallah
May there be sugar and ghee in your mouth


----------



## Devil Soul

2 more added... 177/6


----------



## alibaz

Afridi gone


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT.................. boom


----------



## kobiraaz

Nasir my man mwaaaaah


----------



## Devil Soul

good catch by Nasir Hussain


----------



## darkinsky

senseless batting afridi

needless unwanted


----------



## Devil Soul

i think its perfect time for me to take my lunch break


----------



## Donatello

If the pitch is favoring bowlers, unlike that day with India, then we have our bowlers too.


----------



## hembo

Aamir Zia said:


> 178 All Out .. My sources


 
Your target is crossed BTW...


----------



## Evil Flare

meine sahi kaha tha bus aik over late ho gaya ......


----------



## ehsancgfx

AFRIDI OUT !


----------



## fd24

Now respect to Afridi - but that was a stupid shot to play - if he stayed their we were looking at 240 to 250 - not needed with almost 10 overs to go.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Aamir Zia said:


> Afridi will be out in next over ..


 
Next over to nehin, par ab gaya Afridi..

Ab kya hoga Kalia???


----------



## alibaz

Match almost sealed, Only a worst game by BD from now on can win match for Pakistan. Playing 50 overs by Pakistan seem to be a very difficult task for Pakistan


----------



## mahi25

boltu said:


> Looks India got our back pouring money into umpires pockets....


why u all blsming india in every thing????if u want to succeed further..have tolerance also!!dont become a cry baby...!!umpiring has been a little bad..but it didnt cost ur team any thing significant(haffez who was out was given not out and younus who was not out give out..so chill buddy)


----------



## Al-zakir

oh man. Pakistan is in trouble. Koi baat nahi. Time abhi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Donatello said:


> If the pitch is favoring bowlers, unlike that day with India, then we have our bowlers too.



Its not pitch it Pak team playing bad


----------



## untitled

Aamir Zia said:


> meine sahi kaha tha bus aik over late ho gaya ......



What manhoos crystal ball you are using... break it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent Vinod

BD needs to get through their overs quickly now.


----------



## Devil Soul

nothing in the pitch for bowlers..... looks like a perfect batting track....


----------



## Evil Flare

aik aur out ???????????


----------



## kobiraaz

Devil Soul said:


> i think its perfect time for me to take my lunch break


4 pm. Bro. kha lo. Acidity ho Jayega!


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan will loose this match ... I know this before the match was even started


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> oh man. Pakistan is in trouble. Koi baat nahi. Time abhi hai.


Assalamu Alaikum. Apni ki pakistan support kortesen??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

kobiraaz said:


> 4 pm. Bro. kha lo. Acidity ho Jayega!


Me not in PAK... its 2:15pm here 

FOUR... 190/7....... 11 runs in this ovr


----------



## hembo

Aamir Zia said:


> Pakistan will loose this match ... I know this before the match was even started


 
Pehle bol diya hota to thora satte pe hi paisa bana leta yaar!! Odd bhi achcha chal reha tha..

Sarfaraz ab kuch maar rahe hain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

hembo said:


> Pehle bol diya hota to thora satte pe hi paisa bana leta yaar!! Odd bhi achcha chal reha tha..


abhi kaun si deri hui hai!!!maana hun odd thoda kam ho gaya hoga abhi..but its worthy to bet now also...


----------



## Devil Soul

196/7 44 ovrs


----------



## Donatello

That awkward moment when Sarfaraz Ahmed plays better than the retarded Misbah.


----------



## darkinsky

hembo said:


> Pehle bol diya hota to thora satte pe hi paisa bana leta yaar!! Odd bhi achcha chal reha tha..
> 
> Sarfaraz ab kuch maar rahe hain..



ufff ab kuck maar rahe hain?? rofl


----------



## Emmie

Aamir Zia said:


> Pakistan will loose this match ... I know this before the match was even started



Crystal ball??

Bro Pakistan yet to bowl.. It is cricket, and it is by chance..


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT................. GUL

199/8 ....


----------



## ehsancgfx

UMAR GUL OUT .. 9 DOWN


----------



## Emmie

Gulla gone...

I'll be very happy if we reach to 230..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

ehsancgfx said:


> UMAR GUL OUT .. 9 DOWN



calm dow n bro - its 8 down!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Pakistan finally makes double century


----------



## hembo

darkinsky said:


> ufff ab kuck maar rahe hain?? rofl



Nehin yaar.. uska strike rate 30% se jake 75% ho gaya hain.. to improvement to hain na!! 

200 up.. 220 to 230 ka score rahega..

Pakistan has to really bowl out of their skin.. Looking at the way BD chased SL score, they are no more minnows who panics easily..

Found a very good number six player in Nasir Hossain.


----------



## kobiraaz

Hasinaaaaaaaa and Ershad. Nice couple!


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Gulla gone...
> 
> I'll be very happy if we reach to 230..



yep - 230 will be good. I hope Afridi comes to the party with the ball. He hasn't been bowling like he can and he will be a key figure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> Assalamu Alaikum. Apni ki pakistan support kortesen??


 
Bhai, walikum salam. ami ektu help korlam matro.


----------



## Emmie

Sheikh Haseena Zulfoo wali looks damn happy... She must be, her team is performing brilliantly.


----------



## ehsancgfx

now its 9 down


----------



## Al-zakir

Who is indian supporting?


----------



## trident2010

Famous pakistani batting .. lolzzzz


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Al-zakir said:


> Who is indian supporting?



Stupid question for a match in which Pakistan is playing..


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> yep - 230 will be good. I hope Afridi comes to the party with the ball. He hasn't been bowling like he can and he will be a key figure



I hope so... Sooner he joins the party better is for Pakistan. He got to perform today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

What happened to Bd team lately. I must be dreaming about this.


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> Who is indian supporting?


obviously Bangladesh. Funny that whole indian cricket forum supporting Bangladesh.


----------



## Roybot

What does Bhua mean? And why are Bangladeshis chanting it?


----------



## Al-zakir

kobiraaz said:


> obviously Bangladesh. Funny that whole indian cricket forum supporting Bangladesh.


 
Do they know we suppor pakistan when they are the oponent.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Impressive cricket from Bangladesh...Total collapse of Pakistan.


----------



## hembo

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Stupid question for a match in which Pakistan is playing..


 


kobiraaz said:


> obviously Bangladesh. Funny that whole indian cricket forum supporting Bangladesh.


 

Well speak for yourself.. I am supporting Pakistan..


----------



## kobiraaz

Al-zakir said:


> What happened to Bd team lately. I must be dreaming about this.


They were always good cricketers. The only thing they lacked is confidence and winning mentality. BPL helped them a lot in this.


----------



## Emmie

Roybot said:


> What does Bhua mean? And why are Bangladeshis chanting it?



Yar apki soi tau Bhua per he atkee khari hay... Khair tau hay na?


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

hembo said:


> Well speak for yourself.. I am supporting Pakistan..



what'd I say


----------



## Jango

Our bowling attack is good, and a score of around 220 is defendable by the Pak bowling attack. Hafeez, Akmal and Hammad and Afridi saved us from some big blushes.

Sarfraz gets a name as well, but I think that his dots just irritated afridi a bit.

Hamad azam because of his inexperience played a shot like that IMO.

And the umpire totally fooked us by that horrendoues decision to give akmal out.

BTW, the people who are giving support to Bangladesh being Pakistanis, i feel sorry.


----------



## trident2010

Not to worry. I am sure pakistan bowling can defend any total. 200+ is already too much for Bangladesh to chase.


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> What does Bhua mean? And why are Bangladeshis chanting it?


Bhua means good look at my signature :s


----------



## fd24

Al-zakir said:


> What happened to Bd team lately. I must be dreaming about this.



They are rewarding their fans with their undivided loyalty to them. They are finally clicking and could be champions of Asia! Win or lose - they have done fantastically well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> Bhua means good look at my signature :s



Can't see ur signature bro


----------



## Donatello

Luftwaffe said:


> Impressive cricket from Bangladesh...Total collapse of Pakistan.



Not really, 200+ is a defendable target if we bowl and field well. The latter being more important.


----------



## kobiraaz

Yea Bangladesh defended 170 against new zealand here in this pitch.


----------



## untitled

where is everyone ?


----------



## kobiraaz

Shahadat is less clever than a donkey! Idiot.


----------



## Donatello

Sarfraz Ahmed you beauty! Great shot off a full toss!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

49.3
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, (no ball) 2 runs
49.3
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, (no ball) FOUR, Useful runs these, a no-ball called for height and it's a gift delivery, sliced it away over point for a boundary, five runs
49.2
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, no run, missed out there, the slower one bowled full, wanted to cart that over extra cover, couldn't connect
49.1
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, 2 runs, slower one bowled full outside off, drives it wide of long-off and he wants the second, Cheema responds well and makes it back


----------



## Evil Flare

49.3
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, (no ball) 2 runs
49.3
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, (no ball) FOUR, Useful runs these, a no-ball called for height and it's a gift delivery, sliced it away over point for a boundary, five runs
49.2
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, no run, missed out there, the slower one bowled full, wanted to cart that over extra cover, couldn't connect
49.1
Shahadat Hossain to Sarfraz Ahmed, 2 runs, slower one bowled full outside off, drives it wide of long-off and he wants the second, Cheema responds well and makes it back


----------



## monitor

pdf_shurtah said:


> where is everyone ?



under the bed sheet in deep sleep


----------



## TalkToMe:D

I am supporting Bangladesh, though I love Pakistani cricket too, but for a Bangladesh vs Pakistan....... Joi Bangla


----------



## Donatello

19 runs off last over! Well done Cheema and Sarfraz!


----------



## darkinsky

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Roybot

Shocking over by Shahadat Hossain.

Pakistan should win this one now, easy.


----------



## Roybot

Shocking over by Shahadat Hossain.

Pakistan should win this one now, easy.


----------



## hembo

48.3 Over.. 1 ball -- 9 runs..


----------



## monitor

trident2010 said:


> Not to worry. I am sure pakistan bowling can defend any total. 200+ is already too much for Bangladesh to chase.



We have chase 289 and 212 in this series so if we can continued our performance we are going to take the Asia cup for the first time . our bowler have set the stage now its the duty of out batsman


----------



## darkinsky

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
HOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Donatello

Whether we win to lose, Sarfraz is the man!


----------



## Emmie

Well-done Pakistan, great come back.... Score is pretty defensible, I look forward to see some great bowling and of course batting from BD side.


----------



## Fasih Khan

*BD 237 to Win*


----------



## monitor




----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Gulla gone...
> 
> I'll be very happy if we reach to 230..



Well emmie sahib - you must be happy - you got a bonus of an extra 6.

Bangladesh have done really well apart from the last over - the 20 runs in 1 over means a momentum shift towards Pakistan. Going to be a great 2nd half folks - go get your kana peena and come back to enjoy!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Shahadat gadhata ek over e 19 run dise...this is the most expensive over!


----------



## Donatello

superkaif said:


> Well emmie sahib - you must be happy - you got a bonus of an extra 6.
> 
> Bangladesh have done really well apart from the last over - the 20 runs in 1 over means a momentum shift towards Pakistan. Going to be a great 2nd half folks - go get your kana peena and come back to enjoy!!!!!




Shoot Misbah. I hate that guy! 

And i think Sarfraz deserves to go up the order!


----------



## Al-zakir

So, what will be the outcome?

Bd must give a good fight with batting!


----------



## kobiraaz

match is evenly balanced.


----------



## Skallagrim

ekhon bangla-bhaira fielding thik_moto dilei hoi!


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Well Played Bangladesh. Good Luck Pakistan.*


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> Well emmie sahib - you must be happy - you got a bonus of an extra 6.
> 
> Bangladesh have done really well apart from the last over - the 20 runs in 1 over means a momentum shift towards Pakistan. Going to be a great 2nd half folks - go get your kana peena and come back to enjoy!!!!!



Yeah, indeed very happy Kaif bhai... I have already got all the stuff with me, my buddies ciggies and cola always console me..

I am excited for the 2nd half..


----------



## darkinsky

monitor said:


>



TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO early dude

wait and see atleast 10-15 overs first


----------



## Jango

Credit to Sarfraz, Afridi, Hammad Akmal and Hafeez.

Younus failed speectacularly.

237, a perfectly defendable total.

Need to keep the bowling and fielding tight, not concede extras, and with some determination and luck, we could win it.

Ajmal, Hafeez, Gul, Cheema and Afridi, very good bowling attack.

Need to get 2 or so early wickets in the first ten or fifteen overs, and it's game on.

SHakib can be the danger man.


----------



## Emmie

kobiraaz said:


> talking about Shahapova? He got no brain .... He is like this with everyone...



I was talking about this Shahadat fella... Look what his arrogance has earned him.


----------



## darkinsky

even if bangla won this asia cup, its not a big deal, i know they need to carry on performing like that, but to be honest asia cup is not that sortofplatform to judge the team and 'surprises'

honestly pakistan had tireless time with series, as had srilanka and india

bangladesh need to prove those performances is some series then it will be rightly judged


----------



## monitor

*&#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;, 
&#2480;&#2476; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404; 
&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472; 
&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404; 


&#2463;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;, 
&#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2474; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404; 

&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434; 
&#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404; 
&#2470;&#2497;'&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;, 
&#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404; 

&#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434; 
&#2479;&#2468;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404; 
&#2479;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2527; 
&#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2404;*


----------



## Donatello

darkinsky said:


> even if bangla won this asia cup, its not a big deal, i know they need to carry on performing like that, but to be honest asia cup is not that sortofplatform to judge the team and 'surprises'
> 
> honestly pakistan had tireless time with series, as had srilanka and india
> 
> bangladesh need to prove those performances is some series then it will be rightly judged



They need to win this and use it as a stepping stone for greater success! You have to start somewhere? Where should they start? ICC world cup? This is how they will learn. Play with Asia's Best and then take on Australians, English, South Africans etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

monitor said:


> *&#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;,
> &#2480;&#2476; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> 
> &#2463;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;,
> &#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2474; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404;
> &#2470;&#2497;'&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;,
> &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;
> &#2479;&#2468;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404;
> &#2479;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2527;
> &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2404;*



???

are you cursing??


----------



## Evil Flare

whats the pitch's report ?


----------



## darkinsky

Donatello said:


> They need to win this and use it as a stepping stone for greater success! You have to start somewhere? Where should they start? ICC world cup? This is how they will learn. Play with Asia's Best and then take on Australians, English, South Africans etc



TBH, i think its a mediocre performce, mixed with some individual potential like nasir and most importantly BD crowd that i have experienced

i think its the crown cheer and pressure which is trying to overcome the ability, i think because teams which have played in australia and with australia, and defeated them atleast in one game cant really give up to bangladesh


----------



## Devil Soul

Aamir Zia said:


> whats the pitch's report ?


GOOD BATTING TRACK
the same where 650+ runs were scored when PAK met IND ...


----------



## monitor

Al-zakir said:


> So, what will be the outcome?
> 
> Bd must give a good fight with batting!



Insaallah


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> GOOD BATTING TRACK



No... Ball is also turning. Mind you we had some showers day before yesterday.


----------



## leonblack08

monitor said:


> *&#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;,
> &#2480;&#2476; &#2441;&#2464;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2460;&#2507;&#2480;&#2488;&#2503; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2404;
> &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;
> &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2472;&#2404;
> 
> 
> &#2463;&#2488;&#2503; &#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;, &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434; &#2438;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;,
> &#2463;&#2474;&#2494;&#2463;&#2474; &#2441;&#2439;&#2453;&#2503;&#2463; &#2472;&#2495;&#2476;&#2503;, &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2457;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2494;&#2453;, &#2478;&#2494;&#2486;&#2480;&#2494;&#2475;&#2495;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2469;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2461;&#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2507; &#2475;&#2495;&#2482;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404;
> &#2470;&#2497;'&#2486; &#2480;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2470;&#2494;&#2451; &#2455;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;,
> &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2456;&#2494;&#2478; &#2459;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2404;
> 
> &#2488;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2476;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2478;&#2495;&#2478;, &#2472;&#2494;&#2488;&#2495;&#2480;, &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503; &#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2463;&#2495;&#2434;
> &#2479;&#2468;&#2439; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2497;&#2453; &#2474;&#2494;&#2453;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2488;&#2503;&#2480;&#2494; &#2476;&#2507;&#2482;&#2495;&#2434;&#2404;
> &#2479;&#2494;&#2451; &#2447;&#2455;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2455;&#2494;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2478;&#2507;&#2480;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476; &#2460;&#2527;
> &#2447;&#2486;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474; &#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480;, &#2447;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2527;&#2404;*




Sob kichur shathe Inshallah add kore den. And Please stop celebrating till the game is over. Pakistan is not a pushover, they have the best bowling attack among the four teams. So pray to Allah instead of posting over optimistic chants and posters, might make you look like fool in the end. 

Shahadat might have just cost us the game, huge moral boost for Pakistan team from that last over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Emmie said:


> No... Ball is also turning. Mind you we had some showers day before yesterday.



yeah but its the same batting track, plus Gawasker also said the same... that the track is good for batting,,,,, lets hope it turns


----------



## Skallagrim

darkinsky said:


> TBH, i think its a mediocre performce, mixed with some individual potential like nasir and most importantly BD crowd that i have experienced
> 
> i think its the crown cheer and pressure which is trying to overcome the ability, i think because teams which have played in australia and with australia, and defeated them atleast in one game cant really give up to bangladesh



lol..don't get that excited bro! 
btw, are you Mexican??!!


----------



## leonblack08

Roybot said:


> What does Bhua mean? And why are Bangladeshis chanting it?



Its equivalent to Booing. 

On any other day, Afridi hitting those sixes would have caused the crowd to erupt in joy....BUT today it was pin drop silence...such is the nature of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

10 overs , and it will be over


----------



## kobiraaz

leonblack08 said:


> Its equivalent to Booing.
> 
> On any other day, Afridi hitting those sixes would have caused the crowd to erupt in joy....BUT today it was pin drop silence...such is the nature of the game


Last night saw you were fighting youtube wars. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

We did really well with the ball, but we should remember that the PAK bowling is not like Ind or SL. They have the best bowling
attack among Subcontinental nations and the add to that the pressure from home crowd it would most likely be a tough chase 
for us. The match can go either way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Devil Soul said:


> GOOD BATTING TRACK
> the same where 650+ runs were scored when PAK met IND ...



I doubt that. The pitch was wet that day. Today it seems to be favoring bowlers.

It will be a good match if Pakistan can get 2 wickets in 50 runs.


----------



## leonblack08

kobiraaz said:


> Last night saw you were fighting youtube wars. Haha.



LOL...the Indian news thing right? bunch of sensationalists


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> yeah but its the same batting track, plus Gawasker also said the same... that the track is good for batting,,,,, lets hope it turns



Didn't you hear him saying spinner can spin the the ball easily? While legend was reporting the pitch he also said this game would not be a high scoring game... Also seamers are getting movement from the pitch.


----------



## darkinsky

Devil Soul said:


> GOOD BATTING TRACK
> the same where 650+ runs were scored when PAK met IND ...



wicket changes man


----------



## Hyde

Sorry Bangladeshi friends,

Bangladesh has a rising hope of winning this match but we are going to win it Insha'Allah. You can win another match later but this is our game ;P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Skallagrim said:


> lol..don't get that excited bro!
> btw, are you Mexican??!!



yes, and i like to hit pinatas







and ilike muchachas baby





[/IMG]

adios amigo 

kekekekekekeke


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

All depends on our fielding, I highly doubt that it is improved. I just hope they will not drop catchesMisbah captaincy is also poor. He kicks the fielder towards boundry line to give easy singles. Need aggressive strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

goood bowling gully boy


----------



## Emmie

people gone mum!!????


----------



## darkinsky

need to take out tamim, shakeeb and nasir


----------



## monitor

Slow but steadily start by bangladesh they need to build parnarship and not loose early wicket . the strategy against India can be applied


----------



## Donatello

Spinners are critical.


----------



## Hyde

lol the first ball i saw today and it's been dispatched to 4 by Tamim Iqbal


----------



## jbond197

Bangladesh on the go, Man!! I was wrong when I said Bangladeshi team is dead the other day, clearly I was biased.. But if truth to be said then Bangladesh deserve to win today..

This Tamim Iqbal guy is impressive..


----------



## Emmie

^^ lol... 


C'mon Gul you can't bowl this line in powerplay..


----------



## Hyde

Another ball I saw and that was also 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Umar Gul on the receiving end


----------



## darkinsky

bad bad umar gul, what are you doing, gets first over right, then its disaster for him


----------



## jbond197

Afridi should be tried.. Batsmen are settling down, Afridi is a guy who offers a lot of variations..


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

come on bangladesh i got a cheeky bet on them to win this match


----------



## jbond197

Tamim 20 of 20 and Nazimuddin 5 of 21. Lol ... why are they even playing Nazimuddin?? he has not even scored in double digits in any of the matches in this tournament..


----------



## Devil Soul

darkinsky said:


> wicket changes man



i guess u guys missed when he said " This might not be a high scoring game, bcoz of the PRESSURE OF PLAYING FINAL"


----------



## dexter

You have IPL to support your Cricket, Your people get to watch Cricket at home, You started BPL, It helped you improve upon your Cricket, Your Stadiums are packed, World is looking forward to you... And we have nothing and still we have managed to reach the Semi-Finals of last three ICC events, Rise Pakistan Shine Pakistan, May God wins it for you!


----------



## jbond197

Ajmal is good change..



dexter said:


> You have IPL to support your Cricket, Your people get to watch Cricket at home, You started BPL, It helped you improve upon your Cricket, Your Stadiums are packed, World is looking forward to you... And we have nothing and still we have managed to reach the Semi-Finals of last three ICC events, Rise Pakistan Shine Pakistan, May God wins it for you!



Don't under rate yourself! Pakistani team is much better than that..


----------



## Safriz

SONG DEDICATED TO TEAM PK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

I have one question. Is it Afridi battong against pak? Lol


----------



## darkinsky

commmee on man gettttt tamim out man


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> i guess u guys missed when he said " This might not be a high scoring game, bcoz of the PRESSURE OF PLAYING FINAL"



Bro yes... But I did not relate this very saying of him to the pitch's condition... Give another read to my previous post.


----------



## jbond197

That was out..


----------



## VelocuR

Trust me, Bangladesh is going to win this match, Pakistan can't handle the heavy pressures(just like semi final WC)


----------



## Devil Soul

LBW not given...

PLUMB LBW ....


----------



## fallstuff

No need to get cocky here, Pakistan is a formiddable team. 

May the better team win.


----------



## darkinsky

THAT WAS lbw STUPID UMPIRE

umpire is with bangla today :


fffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrkkk


----------



## Karachiite

Chutiya umpire.


----------



## Donatello

Freaking umpire. How much $$$ did he take?


----------



## Skallagrim

Zakii said:


> Sorry Bangladeshi friends,
> 
> Bangladesh has a rising hope of winning this match but we are going to win it Insha'Allah. You can win another match later but this is our game ;P



Quite likely! Bangladesh is used to collapse without notice.


----------



## darkinsky

bhai bangladesh jeet gya,match is fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Let me unsubscribe this thread, I didn't watch the whole game. Kindly boring, poor play by Pakistan. 

Good luck!


----------



## Emmie

Great umpiring!! Couldn't they find better umpires? Simon and Billy?


----------



## darkinsky

RaptorRX707 said:


> Let me unsubscribe this thread, I didn't watch the whole game. Kindly boring, poor play by Pakistan.
> 
> Good luck!



yes go now idiot

stop jinxing the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

RaptorRX707 said:


> Let me unsubscribe this thread, I didn't watch the whole game. Kindly boring, poor play by Pakistan.
> 
> Good luck!



while you are away listen to this song 
~:.:~A.n.i.m.e F.u.n!~:.:~ - YouTube


----------



## Insaan

The key is to bowl straight!
They should have played Abdur Rehman. He doesnt spin much but he bowls straight to give less runs...


----------



## JanjaWeed

This will do lot of good to BD cricket if they manage to win the cup... just like '96 w/cup win did for cricket in SL. This is no fluke if they are champions by end of today.. afterall they managed to beat all three powerhouses of cricket in Asia.. goodluck BD.. Maybe they will get eventually get their chance to play a series in India.


----------



## darkinsky

Insaan said:


> The key is to bowl straight!
> They should have played Abdur Rehman. He doesnt spin much but he bowls straight to give less runs...



no they are gonna try useless cheema who is not even given the bowl


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh RR 3.81
Last 5 ovs 18/0 RR 3.60
Required RR 5.00
Pakistan RR 4.72

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Match dekhna ka koi faida nahi Bangladesh jeet jaye ga


----------



## darkinsky

ooohh my god 43 opening and still going


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh require another 194 runs with 10 wickets and 38.3 overs remaining


----------



## darkinsky

catch dropped

bangla will win


----------



## Karachiite

OMFG, Hammad you idiot!


----------



## Emmie

Half a chance there, missed out..


----------



## Insaan

We need to get Tamim Iqbal's wicket, he is the one who is scoring. He is 32 from 33...
Pressure is on Nazimmudin as he on the other hand is 10 from 37


----------



## Emmie

Let this Nazim guy stay on the wicket, he's actually a helping hand... Try to take out lefty Tamin.


----------



## Jango

Well done right now..

Although a wicket has still eluded us.

The ref is not having his best game though, the wrong Akmal out, and now the Nazimuddin decision.

BTW< Nazimuddin is looking really troubled against the spinners, it wpould be better IMO to not get him out and keep him getting dot balls.


----------



## Hyde

we need to get Tamim Iqbal's wicket soon if we are talking about even threatening Bangladesh

Shakib is also another key wicket for Pakistan


----------



## Jango

2 off this over. shabash boys.

Run rate is very low for Bangla but they have wickets.

Fielding has been pretty decent, but could be better.

What has happened to Gul though, off the pitch still?


----------



## Insaan

Afridi is having bad days. Where the hell are his fricken 5 wicket halls?


----------



## Jango

Zakii said:


> we need to get Tamim Iqbal's wicket soon if we are talking about even threatening Bangladesh
> 
> Shakib is also another key wicket for Pakistan



agreed......


----------



## jbond197

what a shot!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Insaan

If this partnership reaches 100, then i'll go and close my tv...


----------



## Jango

what a freak four that was. Lady luck not on our side.

Tamim looking dangerous.


----------



## jbond197

If Pakistan does not get a wicket is next 5-10 overs, I think it will be gone match for them..


----------



## darkinsky

as i said guys bangladesh will win no matter what we try, its their daY


----------



## kobiraaz

I am back folks...


----------



## Jango

Ajmal with a good dive.

Tamim going to be the Kohli for pakistan?


----------



## mahi25

tamim shakib and nasir are the key men for bangladesh!!!if these three can put up 150 rumns among themselves..the match is for the bangladeshis to take..!!


----------



## Emmie

Lagta hay Pakistan per Shanni bhari howa hay... Lol

Nothing is working Pakistan' way..


----------



## Insaan

kobiraaz said:


> I am back folks...



Good timing for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Luck and Allah is with Bangladesh today.


----------



## Jango

What the fack!!!!!!!!

How did that go to the boundary.

These guys are getting bloody lucky with the bat.

Wanna tear my hair out.

Wicket is paramount in the next 5.


----------



## Emmie

12 runs off the over... Poor bowling and poor field placement..


----------



## Evil Flare

Insaan said:


> If this partnership reaches 100, then i'll go and close my tv...




then close it now .. BD is going to win


----------



## kobiraaz

Nazimuddin be a good boy and get out.


----------



## darkinsky

im off too, we all know whats gonna happen, either its misbah jinx or something unexplainable


----------



## Jango

and theres another inside edge.

Arghh


----------



## mahi25

darkinsky said:


> as i said guys bangladesh will win no matter what we try, its their daY


they have been lucky all through the tournament..winning all tosses..getting umpires benefit etc!!but keeping them aside i still feel that we are seeing a same post cup scenario as seen after 1996 world cup win by srilanka!!cheers bangladesh..and i a m very glad to see that


----------



## Insaan

If i were Misbah, i would use all overs of Ajmal and Hafeez to get a wicket or two...
Cheema, Afridi, and Gul are useless right now...


----------



## mahi25

Emmie said:


> Lagta hay Pakistan per Shanni bhari howa hay... Lol
> 
> Nothing is working Pakistan' way..


loved ur witty comment buddy..!!ek teer se do nishane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> 12 runs off the over... Poor bowling and poor field placement..



How was it poor bowling.

2 lucky fours, one off a totally a fluke, he did not attempt a shot even, then another shot inside edge.


----------



## Al-zakir

4 ka barsat ho raha hai bhai. La hawla..


----------



## yesboss

I'm actually glad to see bangladeshi team maturing up, their batting has been so good against every other team in this tournament, they definately have benifited from BPL. They deserve to win & givin the present situation of the match it seems that they have got a good grip over the match. I wish for a close match, Good luck to both Pakistan & Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Bcb wanted to drop tameem from this series. Bloody khuttas


----------



## Jango

Gets the fifty, 4 in a row, well done!!!!


----------



## Roybot

Why do some players sit down to drink water? Is it a religious thing?


----------



## darkinsky

what a catch


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## darkinsky

younas you beauty


----------



## Insaan

OUT!


----------



## fawwaxs

brilliant catch youns, but why did you get nazimuddin out!


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> How was it poor bowling.
> 
> 2 lucky fours, one off a totally a fluke, he did not attempt a shot even, then another shot inside edge.



Ok... Its great bowling by Cheema, actually he is bamboozling the batsmen.. Series of fluke earning runs for them.

Sir its not the line he is supposed to bowl, keep it stumps to stumps and then see what fluke turns out to be.


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> Why do some players sit down to drink water? Is it a religious thing?


yea i often receive harsh words from mother for not doing it.


----------



## Emmie

Roybot said:


> Why do some players sit down to drink water? Is it a religious thing?



Not actually religious, we follow the Sunnah.. Prophet Muhammad pbuh would drink this way.


----------



## Devil Soul

RRR 5.19
CRR 3.92


----------



## yesboss

ajmal strikes


----------



## darkinsky

out .....................


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

and its YK again...


----------



## fawwaxs

Another wicket!!! Woohooo!


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## mahi25

out!!!!come on ajmal...u beauty!!!!!


----------



## Insaan




----------



## Donatello

Well done Well done Well done Well done Well done Well done Well done Well done boys.

Go get Tamim now!


----------



## Emmie

Hurayyyy... Ajmal the belter at best... Great bowling Ajmal.


----------



## kobiraaz

ok .no more wicket please. Both the amateur players gone...


----------



## Al-zakir

Ha ha back to back


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Ok... Its great bowling by Cheema, actually he is bamboozling the batsmen.. Series of fluke earning runs for them.
> 
> Sir its not the line he is supposed to bowl, keep it stumps to stumps and then see what fluke turns out to be.



His bowling was not very good, but it was not poor bowling either. Average. he was not bowling a good line, but not a poor one either. A bouncer like ball, the batsemn ducks, and leaves his bat up, now nobody can fault the bowler for that can he? 

And its another out.

Game on baby.

I was just about to write good move by Misbah to bring Ajmal to the new batsmen to trouble hiim, and thats exactly what he has done. Good catch by younis again. He is a good fielder.

Get Tamim man!!!!

Shakib, and two others still to come(cant remember their names).

Wicket maiden for AJmal, you beauty!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

a wicket maiden ... AJMAL U BEAUTY


----------



## Insaan

Good timing to see Nasir Hussain. Ajmal and Afridi have plenty of overs now to try get rid of him...


----------



## Devil Soul

BD under pressure here, but still fav


----------



## Jango

o yaaaaaaaaa.

Sahaba Shaba maray ga maray ga, ball aye gi.

Ow.

Bauhaut ala bauahut ala.


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> His bowling was not very good, but it was not poor bowling either. Average. he was not bowling a good line, but not a poor one either. *A bouncer like ball, the batsemn ducks, and leaves his bat up, now nobody can fault the bowler for that can he? *
> 
> And its another out.
> 
> Game on baby.
> 
> I was just about to write good move by Misbah to bring Ajmal to the new batsmen to trouble hiim, and thats exactly what he has done. Good catch by younis again. He is a good fielder.
> 
> Get Tamim man!!!!
> 
> Shakib, and two others still to come(cant remember their names).



Sir, not a good idea to execute when batters are perfectly settled.. Usually applied when batsmen are frustrated.

Anyways... We are back in again.. Enjoy the game.


----------



## scholseys

somebody have a life stream?


----------



## Hyde

it's sad to see Nazimuddin gone because he had wasted so many balls and I thought he would be useful to waste deliveries on him unless it's a planned strategy of BD.

We need the wicket of Mr T, N Hussain and Shakib ul Hassan


----------



## monitor

Still we have cances this happened against sri kalnk too but two partnership bring us to final


----------



## Jango

good over by afridi. economical.


----------



## Devil Soul

good ovr from Boom Boom just 1 run given


----------



## Jango

Nasser Hussain, good player.


----------



## Devil Soul

aazidane said:


> somebody have a life stream?


Live Cricket Streaming - Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Online - Free


----------



## darkinsky

ajmal comeon man one more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

last 4.3 overs, 7 runs. 2 wickets.


----------



## Hyde

aazidane said:


> somebody have a life stream?



Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming, Watch Live Cricket Online


----------



## darkinsky

aazidane said:


> somebody have a life stream?



Extracover.NET - Watch Asia Cup Cricket Live Streaming Online


----------



## Devil Soul

another good over Ajmal.....


----------



## Jango

another wicket and it is pakistan in a very very good position.


----------



## Emmie

Now these two are perfect batsmen along with Shakib.. Take two of them ASAP.


----------



## Devil Soul

2 runs given.......... bowling boom boom ... come on guyz


----------



## Jango

2 from this one.

Well done boys. Slowly creeping back in.



Emmie said:


> Now these two are perfect batsmen along with Shakib.. Take two of them ASAP.



Nasser hussain seems to be a bit troubled, but these three are huge wickets no doubt, especially Shakib.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Pressure building with dot balls - run rate required goes up. Batsmen take risks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Emmie said:


> Now these two are perfect batsmen along with Shakib.. Take two of them ASAP.



dont under estimate ... BD Captain .. he won them the game against India


----------



## Jango

gul coming back.

This could get a bit awry if not executed well.


----------



## Devil Soul

bowling change....


----------



## Jango

not good fieling there by Jamshed.


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK need to get Tamim... bring'g GUL was kinda wrong....

Tamim is playing GUL very well.... but looked troubled while facing spin


----------



## Donatello

Get Tamim as it will take sometime for new batsman to settle in........he is reading all our bowlers now.


----------



## Jango

Gul looking a bit expensive.


----------



## darkinsky

why umar gul now, he is gonnalose us another game like semi final


----------



## Hyde

Gul ke deathly yorkers ko kya ho gaya

Oh payee... 2 chaar gaind paon main maaro - phir aik do direct wicket pe

Sab acha ho ga InshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> dont under estimate ... BD Captain .. he won them the game against India



Can't underestimate entire B'desh team, let alone the skipper.. I was referring to those who have been consistent with their batting throughout the tournament.


----------



## Jango

Nasser Hussain losing it a bit.


----------



## darkinsky

i need to mf bc rc mc to misbah and gul, pathetic

give one over to hammad azam rather, but no, this complete brain dead idiot misbah


----------



## Jango

games looks well balanced, but Bangladesh still have the edge.

Wicket please, thank you.


----------



## VelocuR

what's wrong with Bangladesh batting, the run rate is too much now!


----------



## Emmie

Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Tamim caught on mid off..


----------



## VelocuR

Tamim out!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Infinite

Awesome

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Donatello

GONE! Gone!


----------



## Jango

Younus Khan again, what a catch..

Gul gets the wicket, Tamim goes.


----------



## darkinsky

outtttttttttt

shukar, it comes off umar,good omen


----------



## Devil Soul

again YK>............... lol


----------



## Karachiite

Younis Khan my man has taken another catch. He might suck at batting but his fielding is amazing.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Younis khan on fire.


----------



## Donatello

Younus...............................................!


----------



## VelocuR

Three catches brilliantly by veteran Younis Khan! 

Bangladeshis batting seem lost balancing and confidences now or nervous something.....


----------



## Jango

Pressure on Bangla now.

3 out of 3 for Younus, and 3 good catches. Credit to him.


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> outtttttttttt
> 
> shukar, it comes off umar,good omen



And until recently you were like God this man is going to cost us a defeat..


----------



## Donatello

Karachiite said:


> Younis Khan my man has taken another catch. He might suck at batting but his fielding is amazing.



He doesn't suck at batting. He has been struggling to find form, but he was crucial in our win against England.


----------



## Devil Soul

Gul is leaking runs.................... come on Gullyyyyy


----------



## Jango

and thats a four.

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHHHHHHH


----------



## God of Death

Bangladesh have Allah's blessing it will win for sure 

Four.........


----------



## VelocuR

Keep eyes on both Shakib Al Hasan and Nasir Hossain, both matchwinners against Sri Lanka. What we need to get rid of Shakib Al Hasan (scored 56 off 46 balls with 7 fours/121 strikes)..


----------



## iPhone

Yunus khan should be man of the match.


----------



## Hyde

If Shakib ul Hassan is out within few minutes time.... We have a game ON!


----------



## scholseys

this Nasir bloke is a bit sh*t in cricket


----------



## VelocuR

After 24 overs, Pakistan were 83-4.........Bangladesh currently 86/3....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

aazidane said:


> this Nasir bloke is a bit sh*t in cricket



lol he is a good player... one of the great finds of Bangladesh

But I hope he gives away his wicket cheaply in today's game


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> If Shakib ul Hassan is out within few minutes time.... We have a game ON!



I think it is still on....


----------



## fd24

fantastic over from Afridi - he has bowled really well today!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Donatello said:


> I think it is still on....



Nai abhi it is Bangladesh 70 and Pakistan 30 

Only thing in favour of Pakistan is the required run rate


----------



## Donatello

Required rate above 6 now....


----------



## Jango

Afridi, only 20 runs conceded off 8 overs, hats off to him.


----------



## Infinite

We need to get Shakib-ul-Hassan out of the game and then we have a very good chance of winning.


----------



## Emmie

Maiden over by Afridi.. just 22 runs and a wicket from 8 over.


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> Nai abhi it is Bangladesh 70 and Pakistan 30



I have faith in my boys bowling!


----------



## Evil Flare

Required RR 6.04 .....


----------



## Karachiite

Our fast bowlers are useless, we should play 5 spinners next time. Can't believe a few years ago this was the same team that was known as the team with the best pace bowlers.


----------



## VelocuR

what's wrong with Bangladesh batting today after tremendous against India and SL ?

Maybe our bowling is too difficult for them.


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Oh younus khan What a professional crickter. Love you. What a delightful mAn. A real chractor. A Man of Symbol.


----------



## Jango

required above 6, current, below 4.

Another wicket, come on boys.


----------



## fd24

RaptorRX707 said:


> what's wrong with Bangladesh batting today after tremendous against India and SL ?



Pressure bro - first major final for them in front of their own crowd - real pressure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

shaikh hasina and khaleda zia both in stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Khalida Zia is also watching the match live...


----------



## ARCHON

Emmie said:


> Khalida Zia is also watching the match live...



she will bat as number 12 if she was PM


----------



## Evil Flare

The leader of the opposition in Bangladesh, Khaleda Zia is also at the venue


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> Pressure bro - first major final for them in front of their own crowd - real pressure



Very right... Pressure cooker sort of situation. Hossain who has been awesome is struggling today..


----------



## VelocuR

darkinsky said:


> hasina and zia both in stadium



They (pro-Indians) are witnessed it, Pakistan destroyed them. 

00000000000000000000000000000 (last twenty balls and zero runs)


I am trying to figure out why Bangladesh batting sleeping ?


----------



## Hyde

*second consecutive maiden*

and Nasir Hossain was very lucky to survive in the last over

Hope Pakistan can creep up the required run rate and put Bangladesh under immense pressure

Again the key wickets are Shakib ul Hassan and Nasir Hossain


----------



## Infinite

Don/t be so cocky.They can rebound.All bets are off until these two players are taken care off.


----------



## Jango

Bangladesh playing poor shots here and there.


----------



## Devil Soul

Required RR 6.29 ...... CRR 3.3


----------



## Emmie

ARCHON said:


> she will bat as number 12 if she was PM



She even can bat now... Thousands times better than this Sheikh Haseena Zulfoo wali.


----------



## Karachiite

Lol look at Shakib's face, Afridi's bowling is about to make him cry.


----------



## VelocuR

Bangladesh batting's face expressions seem very heavy nervous.


----------



## Hyde

First run scored from the bat after 18 deliveries.... (excluding wide)


----------



## Jango

required around 6.5, curent 3.3.

Lucky there, Afridi on fire.

Bangladesh suddenly can't find the gaps, and play shots.

Good aggressive captaincy by Misbah, putting in a slip and catching positions.

First runs off the bat for 18 balls.


----------



## Devil Soul

88/3 27 overs...


----------



## Jango

Salman saying: ' dekhna shahid bhai, jaye ga shahid bhai jaye ga, maray ga ab, maray ga.'


----------



## Karachiite

They need to bring in Hafeez or Ajmal now.


----------



## American Pakistani

brilliant bowling by Afridi.


----------



## Jango

149 needed off 22 overs !


----------



## fd24

Devil Soul said:


> 88/3 27 overs...



bro - come on dont cheat us out of Tamims wicket - its 3 down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nuclearpak said:


> Salman saying: ' dekhna shahid bhai, jaye ga shahid bhai jaye ga, maray ga ab, maray ga.'



u mean sarfraz?


----------



## Jango

Karachiite said:


> They need to bring in Hafeez or Ajmal now.



Nah, gotta keep ajmal and Hafeez for later on. Me fear is CHeema might get hammered later on.


----------



## American Pakistani

useless cheema come in.


----------



## fd24

American Pakistani said:


> brilliant bowling by Afridi.



only got 1 left dude - he has come into some form today.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

darkinsky said:


> u mean sarfraz?


woops, yeah I meant sarfraz.


----------



## scholseys

when does the bowling powerplay end, guys?


----------



## Devil Soul

Lala ... 9 over 24 runs 1 wkt...
excellent


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Still Power Play is remaining which gives a big basket of runs


----------



## Devil Soul

aazidane said:


> when does the bowling powerplay end, guys?



We are waiting for batting PP3


----------



## Jango

And here comes CHeema, keep it tight boy.

Excellent captaincy by Misbah, constantly shuffling the bowlers who are not looking comfortable, saving some overs of the good ones as well, keeping in the slips and catching positions. Getting an aggressive field, well done.


----------



## Devil Soul

Nasir 3 from 24


----------



## Jango

they just cant get it out of the circle.


----------



## fd24

Nasir 3 off 24 balls.....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

come on guys need wicket here.


----------



## Jango

Devil Soul said:


> Nasir 3 from 24



i thought Hafeez was slow.

get Shakib out, nasir looking troubled.


----------



## Donatello

Rehman should've played.


----------



## Devil Soul

FOUR.... 6 runs off Cheema ovr


----------



## leonblack08

This is where their lack of experience in pressure cooker condition is showing...besides the expectations of the people is not helping the cause. Nasir who found gaps so fluently from the first match is finding it difficult to score now. Even shakib hitting straight to fielders. Just as I feared, Pakistan crawled back with all their experience.


----------



## scholseys

yes 6 runs from the over....get in


----------



## Karachiite

nuclearpak said:


> Nah, gotta keep ajmal and Hafeez for later on. Me fear is CHeema might get hammered later on.



Cheema needs to get replaced by Hammad Azam. Cheema is useless.


----------



## Infinite

We need at least two wickets to win.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Jango

and theres comes the boundary, 6 off the over.

The pressure gasket has been pulled off me thinks, Cheema needs to keep it tight, as well as Gul, they have a good few overs left.

If spinners get Shakib and the next guy, Mahmudullah? out then Cheema might not be leaking runs.


----------



## Devil Soul

BRR : 3.35
RRR: 6.50


----------



## scholseys

Our crowd has been poor.....they should be cheering loud when the going get s tough.


----------



## Donatello

Call Rehman in...


----------



## Emmie

Cheema will be hammered more vigorously, its pretty wise to take him out the attack..


----------



## scholseys

This nasir thinks its test cricket


----------



## Devil Soul

Karachiite said:


> Cheema needs to get replaced by Hammad Azam. Cheema is useless.



i really dont understand what does Misbah wants from Hammad?? he is batting low the order, he is not being used as a bowler.... i agree with u Hammad should be given a ball


----------



## Jango

Cheemaya mood na kharab kar yara!!!

Afridi has his lot finished excellent figures.

Required rate touching seven now, current is about 4 or 3.


----------



## darkinsky

come on take some more man


----------



## Emmie

Donatello said:


> Call Rehman in...



He's not in playing eleven..


----------



## darkinsky

lucky hafeez comes in


----------



## Jango

Random Thought: Kash Amir hota.

Screw you Salman Butt.


----------



## Devil Soul

good bowling spell from Boom Boom 10-28-1


----------



## Jango

5 for Ajmal left, it could get exciting. 

Get the wicket of Shakib.


----------



## Hyde

ponay saat ka required run rate ho gaya hai

Hope we can take it to 8-10 soon Insha'Allah


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> Random Thought: Kash Amir hota.
> 
> Screw you Salman Butt.



I wish he was there.... Pakistan desperately needs a bowler like him in quick time.


----------



## Jango

100 up for bangla after 29 overs.


----------



## darkinsky

Required RR 6.80

hafeez went for 3 runs


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> I wish he was there.... Pakistan desperately needs a bowler like him in quick time.



I still remember the T20 world cup. Terrorized batsmen.

He WAS the next big thing for pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

They should put Ajmal in this condition... if he can't take wickets at least economy rate will put pressure on Bangladesh... I hope he is not very costly today...

Fast bowlers can do the job later


----------



## American Pakistani

OMG cheema has 7 overs to make keema of himself.


----------



## Karachiite

Devil Soul said:


> i really dont understand what does Misbah wants from Hammad?? he is batting low the order, he is not being used as a bowler.... i agree with u Hammad should be given a ball



Misbah hates young players. He wants the team to be filled with senior citizens like himself. Young players like Hammad Azam, Sarfaraz Ahmed, Asad Shafiq etc are a threat to him.


----------



## Al-zakir

What's prediction?


----------



## Jango

hammad in. no cheema


----------



## Hyde

American Pakistani said:


> OMG cheema has 7 overs to make keema of himself.



Hammad Azam is in.... so they are going to cover some Cheema's over from this young talent


----------



## scholseys

7 wickets in hand to get 136 runs .....pakistan should be bricking it.


----------



## American Pakistani

Hammad Azam comes in.


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> What's prediction?



I would stick with my words for now



Zakii said:


> Sorry Bangladeshi friends,
> 
> Bangladesh has a rising hope of winning this match but we are going to win it Insha'Allah. You can win another match later but this is our game ;P


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> They should put Ajmal in this condition... if he can't take wickets at least economy rate will put pressure on Bangladesh... I hope he is not very costly today...
> 
> Fast bowlers can do the job later



Save the best for last!


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> I still remember the T20 world cup. Terrorized batsmen.
> 
> He WAS the next big thing for pakistan.



Absolutely... He was/is a class act... I remember how beautifully he gleaned six English batsmen in test series..


----------



## fawwaxs

"Afridi again proving to be a man in crisis. Didnt struck a single boundary in the whole tournament but a short blistering innings in the final to go along with an excellent bowling spell. We Pakistanis just love this man.."


----------



## American Pakistani

4 dot balls by hammad.


----------



## Hyde

Very good ball ---- but Shakib survived...


----------



## Jango

4 dots on the row.

well done hammad


----------



## American Pakistani

44444444444444444444444444444

argh ARgh ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOO


----------



## Hyde

Donatello said:


> Save the best for last!



Sometimes it's too late.... so use your money (bowlers) wisely

-------------

Fourrrr!!!!

Another boundary ;rofl;


----------



## scholseys

2 boundaries


----------



## American Pakistani

Another 4444444444444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

hammad bowling so brilliantly but last 2 balls for boundaries


----------



## Jango

0 0 0 0 4 4 .

hammad ruins the good work.

as i said, need a wicket of shakib


----------



## American Pakistani

Afridi has gone. I'm so sad.


----------



## Skallagrim

Cheer Up, BD!


----------



## Karachiite

Bangladesh should win the match since they have wickets in hand. Need two quick wickets right now.


----------



## Emmie

Back to back boundaries will definitely help releasing the pressure.. Pakistan must not take chances, they must bring in their best bowlers at this stage..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

powerplay might be the decider, some wickets might go, some runs might come in.



Emmie said:


> Back to back boundaries will definitely help releasing the pressure.. Pakistan must not take chances, they must bring in their best bowlers at this stage..



I have a feeling the bowlers are beign saved for the powerplay. AJmal and Hafeez/Gul.


----------



## scholseys

not out


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> Back to back boundaries will definitely help releasing the pressure.. Pakistan must not take chances, they must bring in their best bowlers at this stage..



wickets in hand and powerplay to come - Bangladesh are sneaking ahead - need wickets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

that dive saved him.


----------



## American Pakistani

need to stop any runs.


----------



## Al-zakir

Oye, abhi tak hum zinda hai. Yaani,,,kuch bhi ho sakta hai....


----------



## scholseys

Dhaka is going to explode in Bangladesh wins it.


----------



## Donatello

Go get em hammad!


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> powerplay might be the decider, some wickets might go, some runs might come in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the bowlers are beign saved for the powerplay. AJmal and Hafeez/Gul.



Sir thats not a good approach... Misbah did the same mistake in last match against India.. Whats the importance of powerplay for a chasing team who has lost its specialist batsmen? Tail enders are slogger every over for them is a powerplay's over.. Letter damn care about the bowlers.


----------



## God of Death

At this stage pakistan was 119/4 and Bangladesh is 110/3

The match is.................. on


----------



## Evil Flare

BD will still win the match .. my sixth sense saying me


----------



## Jango

come on ,need a wicket.


----------



## darkinsky

hammad decent over, 4 runs off the over


----------



## God of Death

Joy Bangla, Tigers go and get them


----------



## Infinite

Take out shakibulhassan

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> wickets in hand and powerplay to come - Bangladesh are sneaking ahead - need wickets...



Exactly my point sir...


----------



## American Pakistani

Need 115 from 96.

Pakistan need wickets here.


----------



## Al-zakir

God of Death said:


> Joy Bangla,



Where is that dude?


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Sir thats not a good approach... Misbah did the same mistake in last match against India.. Whats the importance of powerplay for a chasing team who has lost its specialist batsmen? Tail enders are slogger every over for them is a powerplay's over.. Letter damn care about the bowlers.



it's a gamble really,. what if the bowlers don't get wickets, then the overs are lost, and the batsmen is still there.

Better be safe IMO>


----------



## God of Death

Hafeez to Nasir Hossain................wide

2nd ball = 1 run


----------



## Jango

get shakib out man.

7 overs of spin remaining, Ajmal 5 of them.


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> it's a gamble really,. what if the bowlers don't get wickets, then the overs are lost, and the batsmen is still there.
> 
> Better be safe IMO>



What if bowlers get wickets?


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh is going to win it.........we are the new juggernauts!


----------



## Emmie

Required rate is now over 7...


----------



## God of Death

Hafeez gave total 5 runs in his over.


----------



## American Pakistani

boundary after boundary


----------



## God of Death

Four............


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Oye, abhi tak hum zinda hai. Yaani,,,kuch bhi ho sakta hai....



You are still favourite to win in this scenario

Only worrying factor for you is the RRR and for us are the wickets... two wickets are not enough now... we need more wickets as soon as possible


----------



## Jango

Bangladesh getting going.

Need a wicket big time. Powerplay up next.


----------



## God of Death

Partnership of 49 runs in 69 balls


----------



## Donatello

Zakii said:


> You are still favourite to win in this scenario
> 
> Only worrying factor for you is the RRR and for us are the wickets... two wickets are not enough now... we need more wickets as soon as possible



Wicket of Shakib will break the momentum! Better get wicket now!


----------



## Karachiite

Dumbass Hammad!


----------



## Jango

no boy no.

Not a wide. Hammad is not doing good, 7 runs an over.

around 100 odd needed from 90 something.


----------



## darkinsky

still no wicket


----------



## Emmie

Equation is not hard for B'desh, task is very doable.. Now I think Pakistan must not eye on wickets, better if they halt the flow of runs.. Frustration will earn them wickets..


----------



## untitled

Need wicket


----------



## scholseys

Sakib is the hammad killaaaa


----------



## Jango

i fear for Cheema



Emmie said:


> Equation is not hard for B'desh, task is very doable.. Now I think Pakistan must not eye on wickets, better if they halt the flow of runs.. Frustration will earn them wickets..



yeah, the most sensible thing to do.

No experiments, keep in AJmal.


----------



## Al-zakir

If this continue and if nothing unexpected happen then Al-Fatah.


----------



## God of Death

Azmal's over

Four


----------



## scholseys

now nasir huessein is hitting


----------



## Jango

come on keep it tight in these 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

C'mon Pakistan keep on heading towards your destination; DEFEAT.


----------



## God of Death

6 runs of 6 balls

Bangladesh will be the new champion of Asia


----------



## Emmie

Now the match is more like T-20..


----------



## God of Death

Video showing, Bangladeshi crowd asking pakistani supporters from pakistan to sit down quietly lol


----------



## Jango

still no wicket

lucky guy there


----------



## Hyde

Bangladesh was probably the best team of the tournament. They just deserve winning as nobody had thought before the tournament that they would even be considered for qualifying for the finals

They almost defeated us in the first game
They defeated both India and Sri Lanka

and now verge of winning another game from Pakistan... hope we can contain them... but like with other South Asian teams.. it is not easy to win consecutive matches against them... it's usually 1 win 1 loss kind of mental issue with them. But Bangladesh did not qualify for this criteria before but seems like they have improved a lot


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh require another 93 runs with 7 wickets and 12.1 overs remaining. But can it be done?


----------



## Emmie

Great tight bowling by Ajmal, exactly according to the situation..


----------



## Jango

three off the over, well done ajmal


----------



## WAQAS119

Run Rate creeping up, 7.64 already.


----------



## Donatello

Ajmal is key here....


----------



## American Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


> Run Rate creeping up, 7.64 already.



need wickets.


----------



## untitled

WAQAS119 said:


> Run Rate creeping up, 7.64 already.



Yes the Bangladeshi batsman should start to take more risks .... Even better start getting out


----------



## American Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


> Run Rate creeping up, 7.64 already.



need wickets.


----------



## Emmie

I think Pakistan should have played with 4 spinners, must have included Rehman in place of Cheema.. Wicket is really helping the spinners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

2 off the over. Hafeez completes his quota.

WELL DONE .


----------



## Donatello

Required rate north of 8...


----------



## darkinsky

we need wickets


----------



## Infinite

Yes either take the wickets or contain the score and increase the required run rate.


----------



## WAQAS119

8.18 now


----------



## darkinsky

2-3 overs under 6 will do the magic


----------



## WAQAS119

American Pakistani said:


> need wickets.



Wait wait. They will come when the pressure of run rate get immense.


----------



## scholseys

run rate is overrated


----------



## Avisheik

Looks like bangladesh just discovered test cricket and they are testing it in asia cup final.


----------



## Karachiite

We desperately need a couple of quick wickets. Our fast bowlers are going to be costly.


----------



## God of Death

150 comes up for BD at the loss of 3


----------



## American Pakistani

WAQAS119 said:


> Wait wait. They will come when the pressure of run rate get immense.



What will happen in powerplay than?

Pakistan have no bowlers left except cheema & hammad?


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Bangladesh require another 93 runs with 7 wickets and 12.1 overs remaining. But can it be done?



Bangladesh plays like Pakistan... the more you curse them... the better the play... So I would say

Yes yes yes Bangladesh will win easily  the match is on their plate

Pakistanis aren't playing that good  they are a crap team... stupid, idiots are they.... lost wickets so cheaply and now can't bowl either


----------



## untitled

aazidane said:


> run rate is overrated


 


Avisheik said:


> Looks like bangladesh just discovered test cricket and they are testing it in asia cup final.



Yes please. Keep playing tuk tuk


----------



## God of Death

Azmal's over = 6 balls, 6 runs


----------



## Al-zakir

Wickets won't do jack if it left with out put it to use. Either this guys make run and get off.


----------



## Jango

six of this one. Not bad.

A wicket still needed maybe, singles are not going to really be troubling.


----------



## darkinsky

rehman ko khilana chahye tha jo misbah ne nahi khilaya, thats why i call him idiot captain

with rehman we had enough spin till the last over


----------



## Infinite

nuclearpak said:


> six of this one. Not bad.
> 
> A wicket still needed maybe, singles are not going to really be troubling.


]
Wickets are very crucial for building up pressure on Bangladeshi Team.


----------



## Jango

I am going to feel sad for cheema and maybe hammad azam.

Ajmal has one left, Gul 3, so Cheema has seven left , OH MY GAWD.


----------



## scholseys

when is the batting power play on?


----------



## American Pakistani

no more bowlers left. I'm getting scared now.


----------



## Jango

darkinsky said:


> rehman ko khilana chahye tha jo misbah ne nahi khilaya, thats why i call him idiot captain
> 
> with rehman we had enough spin till the last over



Are you watching the match live?


----------



## Evil Flare

powerplay over ???? or remaining ?


----------



## Emmie

nuclearpak said:


> six of this one. Not bad.
> 
> A wicket still needed maybe, singles are not going to really be troubling.



Right... Pakistan may not be worrying about singles.


----------



## fd24

aazidane said:


> when is the batting power play on?



now - already 2 gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Aamir Zia said:


> powerplay over ???? or remaining ?



No... All three have been played..


----------



## untitled

Shakib Al Hasan inching towards his 50


----------



## Jango

my bad, gul has 4 left.


----------



## Evil Flare

BD will win the match


----------



## scholseys

sakib is just waiting for his 50....after that its going to be a blitzkrieg.


----------



## Tacit Wave

Huge crowd !!
koi bangladeshi ghar pey bhi hai


----------



## Jango

come on akhrot my main man.

theres the four, Oh man.


----------



## scholseys

Sakib 50...now the blitzkrieg is on


----------



## American Pakistani

Shakib start hitting.


----------



## God of Death

Shakib Al Hasan get his 50 with FOUR,


----------



## untitled

A well deserved 50


----------



## Jango

quick single to finish the over.

Come on boys come on.


----------



## Al-zakir

If Bangladesh win today, I suspect some Bd's will die due to massive heart attack.


----------



## Emmie

Meena. said:


> Huge crowd !!
> koi bangladeshi ghar pey bhi hai



Hmm.. Ideal for burglars..


----------



## God of Death

Cheema's over

6


----------



## scholseys

sixerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the blitz is OOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Emmie

There you go... Bowler is absolutely a junk piece of Shytt...


----------



## Karachiite

Saala khusra Cheema is being made into keema.


----------



## American Pakistani

What a 66666


----------



## Jango

cheemaya mood kharab na kar payi.


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistani bhaio ab khel katam. Sakib is on.....


----------



## God of Death

Bangladesh have the blessings of Allah they will win for sure


----------



## scholseys

Sakib to go for his century


----------



## untitled

SIIIIIIIIIIIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Jango

that six was class though.


----------



## scholseys

this nasir husain bloke should retire


----------



## Jango

70 off 50 needed.

2 dots.


----------



## God of Death

pakistan have won Asia Cup only 1 time that too in 1986


----------



## Emmie

Not a that bad over especially when asking rate is that high.


----------



## Jango

good recovery by CHeema after the six, 9 off the over, including the six.

asking rate is around 9 i think.

what a first delivery by gul.

Keeping track of the atsmen, and a yorker that wide.


----------



## Karachiite

Come on Gulldozer, Guldoze the opponent with your yorkers!


----------



## Emmie

Gul has 3and Ajmal has 2... Who's going to bowl other 3 remaining?


----------



## untitled

Nope 8.73


----------



## Emmie

Gone..... Yahoooooooooooo.

Gulla kamal ker diya bhai.... great bowling..


----------



## Donatello

OUTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Karachiite

That bloke Nasir Hussain gone! But the real challenge begins now. Come on Gul!


----------



## God of Death

nasir hussain is out


----------



## Jango

Nasir goes, Bangla is quiet. 

Decent catch by Misbah.

Test player departs.


----------



## darkinsky

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## untitled




----------



## God of Death

the tipu sultan have gone now the runs will come faster


----------



## Donatello

darkinsky said:


> y439t8 5hu9bruilgfk jbdkjgnbdfkjvbdfnvbjndfbjndfkjbkjbkedfbknebnbetnbenbnenbd




Did you get hit by Gul's yorker and your head hit the keyboard? eh?


----------



## Karachiite

I say bring in Younis Khan, he can bowl the 3 overs.


----------



## Jango

Emmie said:


> Gul has 3and Ajmal has 2... Who's going to bowl other 3 remaining?



Apnay mohallay kay Cheema payi jan.

Come on akhrot, get in the yorkers to the new batsman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Nasir Hossain is gone!

I hope Shakib goes out soon

Aameen


----------



## iPhone

That was a good wicket. Shut em down.


----------



## God of Death

pdf_shurtah said:


>



Its a catch


----------



## Matrixx

4 down....dont worry BD will win today


----------



## untitled

darkinsky said:


> y439t8 5hu9bruilgfk jbdkjgnbdfkjvbdfnvbjndfbjndfkjbkjbkedfbknebnbetnbenbnenbd



Post reported ... people who can use the keyboard are only allowed to post in the members section


----------



## Jango

oh damn, get in a good yorker akhrot, not full tosses.

Good shot by Shakib though, i suddenly remembered that Kohli catch for a moment there.


----------



## Karachiite

Nasir Jamshed that fatass! I bet if it was a pakora, this guy would have leaped in the air to catch it with his mouth.


----------



## untitled

God of Death said:


> Its a catch



But it is still a wicket ,,,, by the way that is a South African player


----------



## American Pakistani

9.06 is RRR

bring it to 12.


----------



## scholseys

sakib to get his century


----------



## American Pakistani

new comer start hitting. it will be good if take his wicket.


----------



## Karachiite

Need a couple of dot balls now.


----------



## Donatello

Got him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karachiite

Cheema my nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmie

Cheema finally got em out.....

Cheema bach gaya tau... Bohat joote pertay tujhe yahan per


----------



## untitled

Ouuuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Karachiite

aazidane said:


> sakib to get his century



Cheema says hi!


----------



## God of Death

Ghazi of qaum...........Shakib Al Hasan, out


----------



## Jango

Shakib goes.

Where was that guy who said the Shakib Blitzkreig, i call you out sir.

SHakib beta har bar nhn chalta woh dilshan scoop ka aik modification.

Cheema baby, good yorker, on target, well done. He has done good so far.


----------



## Hyde

Shakib is Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now we need to get the wicket of Mushfiqur Rahim and Mahmudullah soon

Aameen


----------



## fd24

you boys hate cheema 5 minutes ago - now he is better than ladooooo!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

plz someone down mushfiqur


----------



## Evil Flare

43.4
Aizaz Cheema to Shakib Al Hasan, OUT, 139.1 kph, Cheema strikes! Shakib has to go, massive, potentially decisive wicket for Pakistan. Goodish length on the leg stump, Shakib walked across to paddle it fine, missed and the stumps were pegged back


----------



## American Pakistani

Zakii said:


> Shakib is Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now we need to get the wicket of Mushfiqur Rahim and Mahmudullah soon
> 
> Aameen



mushfiqur is big threat & must be taken down.


----------



## untitled

How come we don't have cricket version of GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL

It should be OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Al-zakir

Ha ha, pak now turning the table. Still some power left.


----------



## Machoman

I cannot see the match can some please let me know the current score here? thanks


----------



## darkinsky

Aamir Zia said:


> 43.4
> Aizaz Cheema to Shakib Al Hasan, OUT, 139.1 kph, Cheema strikes! Shakib has to go, massive, potentially decisive wicket for Pakistan. Goodish length on the leg stump, Shakib walked across to paddle it fine, missed and the stumps were pegged back



your sixth sensse hahahahahaahahahahahahahah


----------



## Karachiite

Tonight we are having Shakib Keema courtesy of Aizaz Cheema.


----------



## Hyde

nuclearpak said:


> Shakib goes.
> 
> Where was that guy who said the Shakib Blitzkreig, i call you out sir.
> 
> SHakib beta har bar nhn chalta woh dilshan scoop ka aik modification.
> 
> Cheema baby, good yorker, on target, well done. He has done good so far.



But whenever Bangladesh wins... it's usually the combined efforts of Shakib and Tamim Iqbal

He is a wonderful player and very consistent performer. He is just like any other World Class player, playing in weaker team. See Shakib was always there but now a little bit of strength from Nasir Hossain and Tamim has turned a weak Bangladesh team in to a strong opposition.


----------



## fd24

Machoman said:


> I cannot see the match can some please let me know the current score here? thanks



They need 56 off 36 balls 5 wkts down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

come on boys


----------



## Karachiite

I have a 15 page essay due tomorrow and I haven't even started yet. This match is just too exciting.


----------



## American Pakistani

WE NEED MORE. WE NEED MORE.

Plz take 3 more down.


----------



## Hyde

Four!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God of Death

Azmal's over

Four


----------



## Jango

These singles are irking me here.

The difference is 20, and if it is 20 off the fnal over, then it could be trouble, and here is a four , oh dang.

Final over target might be in the 15 to 25 range.


----------



## American Pakistani

^^^^DAMN


----------



## scholseys

congratulations pakistan on winning the asia cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## God of Death

Friend Bangladesh is now at 190


----------



## American Pakistani

WTH is Ajmal doing.


----------



## untitled

aazidane said:


> congratulations pakistan on winning the asia cup.



If you want to become a world class team then that is definitely not the spirit


----------



## darkinsky

aazidane said:


> congratulations pakistan on winning the asia cup.



keep on supporting, dont jinx it


----------



## Karachiite

OUT! Rahim gone!


----------



## fawwaxs

Goneeeeeeee


----------



## darkinsky

good catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nasir jamshed


----------



## God of Death

Out .........


----------



## Donatello

Bye bye Bangladesh!


----------



## Jango

WHAT A CATCH BY JAMSHED.

Bangladesh is stunned.

The stadium is quite.


----------



## Emmie

Skipper gone.... Tough task now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Karachiite said:


> OUT! Rahim gone!



:Rofl:

aur gaale de bhai, match jeet jye ge


----------



## American Pakistani

Need 2 more wickets.


----------



## scholseys

Game over pakistan has won


----------



## Jango

Where is that Blitzkreig guy now, gone ???

Aazidane, come on now.


----------



## Hyde

*Mushfiqur Rahim is gone

Whatever guyz... Were we expecting such an exciting match of Pakistan vs Bangladesh in Asia cup final just 1 week ago?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Need 3 more wickets before 200.


----------



## God of Death

If the Bangladesh looses this match ti its arch rival pakistan it will be due to the Nasir Hossain


----------



## Jango

aazidane said:


> Game over pakistan has won



Well you have acknowledged it, so good.

WOOOOOHOOOOOO.

Although anything could happen still.


----------



## Karachiite

The dead crowd reminds me of the Indian crowd. Whenever Pakistan took a wicket or hit a boundary the crowd became a graveyard. Same sh-t in Bangladesh.


----------



## Hyde

nuclearpak said:


> Where is that Blitzkreig guy now, gone ???
> 
> Aazidane, come on now.



Shakib is a great player... so don't worry.. I don't know what he said but let me tell you... if you are doubting any capabilities of that player.. you probably need to learn more about him

just check out his ICC Rankings in all-rounder's category

Best all-rounder in the world in Test cricket

http://www.relianceiccrankings.com/ranking/test/all-rounder/

Second best all-rounder in the world in ODI ranking.. and he was the best all-rounder in the world for long time

http://www.relianceiccrankings.com/ranking/odi/all-rounder/


----------



## Emmie

pdf_shurtah said:


>



Wao...what an umpire was Steve Bucknor!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Well, not a bad fight. I am happy with the out come.


----------



## American Pakistani

Need stop every run. either single or boundary. No flow of runs.


----------



## Karachiite

God of Death said:


> If the Bangladesh looses this match ti its arch rival pakistan it will be due to the Nasir Hossain



Pakistan and Bangladesh are not arch rivals in cricket lol. They both have played like 30 matches with Pakistan winning 29 of those matches. Pakistan's rivals in cricket are probably India, England and maybe Sri Lanka.


----------



## Jango

good second spell by cheema, but a no ball for height now.


----------



## Peregrine

Links please....


----------



## Evil Flare

BD will win .. I still have hope .


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh require another 43 runs with 4 wickets and 25 balls remaining


----------



## fd24

44 off 26 with 4 wkts left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Zakii said:


> Shakib is a great player... so don't worry.. I don't know what he said but let me tell you... if you are doubting any capabilities of that player.. you probably need to learn more about him
> 
> just check out his ICC Rankings in all-rounder's category
> 
> Best all-rounder in the world in Test cricket
> 
> Reliance ICC Player Rankings
> 
> Second best all-rounder in the world in ODI ranking.. and he was the best all-rounder in the world for long time
> 
> Reliance ICC Player Rankings



Hope Pakistan wins today Insha'Allah


----------



## Al-zakir

Aamir Zia said:


> BD will win .. I still have hope .



Bhai jaan, I don't think so.


----------



## Jango

Zakii said:


> Shakib is a great player... so don't worry.. I don't know what he said but let me tell you... if you are doubting any capabilities of that player.. you probably need to learn more about him
> 
> just check out his ICC Rankings in all-rounder's category
> 
> Best all-rounder in the world in Test cricket
> 
> Reliance ICC Player Rankings
> 
> Second best all-rounder in the world in ODI ranking.. and he was the best all-rounder in the world for long time
> 
> Reliance ICC Player Rankings



woah woah woah, i was in no way criticizing the player, nor his capabilities, but just having a bit of friendly fun.


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Bangladesh require another 43 runs with 4 wickets and 25 balls remaining



I know one of us will be feeling bad about loss of one country.... but don't worry Al-Zakir if Bangladesh losses... trust me they have done a great job in this tournament. You will get to see similar performances in future as well Insha'Allah... so be happy about the miraculous performance of your team.

Hope Pakistan wins or it will be very disappointing end to see on my side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

anything still possible now.
Gul bowling over now.
Ajmal to bowl the last one.
Come on babay


----------



## Karachiite

darkinsky said:


> :Rofl:
> 
> aur gaale de bhai, match jeet jye ge



Haha saley Pakistani cricketers are a weird bunch. The more you abuse them the better they play. We abused Cheema and he picked up wickets, abused Jamshed and he got a catch.


----------



## God of Death

Umar Gul's over

4 on 1st ball


----------



## scholseys

sakib decided to go to the pavillion for a refreshment.


----------



## Emmie

There's still a hope for B'desh..


----------



## Jango

What the dang, a four.

this will be a final over match.

Around 15-25 off the final one.


----------



## Hyde

Chawwa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good going Bangladesh you are back in the game so quickly 

I hope you lose by narrow margin 

Aameen


----------



## God of Death

another 4

now, BD 207


----------



## Emmie

Hahahah... Now lets start cursing Gull..


----------



## Farah Sohail

4 again...  Gul bhai...ki hogaya aaj? .. Kahan gayein woh yorkers?


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> sakib decided to go to the pavillion for a refreshment.


----------



## Jango

WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF.


AAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH.

Akhrot yara kam kharab na kar.


----------



## Karachiite

Dumbass Pakistani cricketers, bunch of monkeys.


----------



## scholseys

mashrafee is the new tendulker....get in!....blitzkrieg is on


----------



## Peregrine

Cmon Bangladesh! you can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

I already had a heart attack after tamim's out... Advance Congratulations to Pakistan. Leaving this thread!


----------



## Donatello

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!


----------



## God of Death

BD needs 30 out of 21 balls

Ya Ali.............. madad


----------



## Jango

and another 4.

Come on gul, not now.

Mortaza banging in 2 fours in a row.

This cold get awry.


----------



## scholseys

omar gul is our bangladeshi brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Gulllllllllllll


----------



## Al-zakir

we forgot about Mushrafee........


----------



## ARCHON

win BD win..............................


----------



## God of Death

BD needs 25 out of 19 balls


----------



## Agent Vinod

why gul is not bowling yorkers ???


----------



## Safriz

well done BD...thats great cricket


----------



## Peregrine

Awesome over by Gull


----------



## Evil Flare

i have 10 times in this thread .. BD will win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Ye Gul ko aaj kia hogaya?


----------



## Jango

Finally yorker in the blockhole.

Things getting tough.

Ajmal, and Gul to bowl the remaining three. GUl 2 of them. Needs to get his composure back.


----------



## Hyde

Probably Bangladesh deserved to win this tournament. I am supporting Pakistan unnecessarily.

Go on Bangladesh.... I am with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

who needs shakib...we have omar gul!


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> omar gul is our bangladeshi brother



Let him have our citizenship. I insist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

really its bangladesh to win this one...really hopiing they win this one well done hammad..


----------



## Jango

So ajmal bowling now, so Cheema and Gul to bowl the last 2.

This could get tough.


----------



## Peregrine

C'mon Bangladesh, i dont wanna listen to that lame Geo victory song


----------



## mahi25

win bagladesh win.....


----------



## Farah Sohail

Saeed ajmal ki bhi doosra teesra chotha...sab kahan gayeen? ...Sab nikal nikal kar maar rahay hain....


----------



## desiman

Common BD, all of India is with you  Let this be the start of a new and amazing BD Cricket team


----------



## Farah Sohail

Oh yes....out...!!!!!!!!


----------



## scholseys

who needs a nail cutter when a cricket final involving bangladesh is on


----------



## Karachiite

Gul you idiot! I hate you! 

Ajmal picks up a wicket!


----------



## Donatello

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Silence! The Ajmal who silenced Dhaka!


AHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Peregrine

Ajmal ulla ka .... wicket lay gaya


----------



## untitled




----------



## mahi25

what the hell he was trying to do???he is ajmal man...just play proper cricket and u r on ur way..thown the wicket away!!anyways its still anybodys game


----------



## God of Death

BAN 218/7


Ya ali......................madad


----------



## Jango

OUT............


----------



## scholseys

It is safe to say that Pakistan will win the Asia Cup 2012, congratulations Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

i am loving the match...what a great cricket by BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Mush is gone. Who is there to finish it. dammit.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

BD deserve a win now!

They have played extra-ordinary cricket in Asia cup and they deserve to lift the Asia cup on there home ground.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

But it looks like pakistan will win.


----------



## fd24

Superb game guys - kept us interested right to the end....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Come on we need a hattrick


----------



## darkinsky

some members like peregrine and amir zia have jinxed our victory so far


----------



## Farah Sohail

Peregrine said:


> Ajmal ulla ka .... wicket lay gaya



why u supporting Bangladesh...not Pak?


----------



## Jango

come on boys


----------



## American Pakistani

need wicket.


----------



## untitled

American Pakistani said:


> need wicket.



While we are at it make it 3


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> Superb game guys - kept us interested right to the end....



Yeah, it has been on a roller coaster right from the start..


----------



## Peregrine

Need boundary.....


----------



## Dance

How are we doing?


----------



## Hyde

aazidane said:


> It is safe to say that Pakistan will win the Asia Cup 2012, congratulations Pakistan!



Naa naa Bangladesh will win it easily 

Bangladesh is the next Asian tiger of cricket

Hope Pakistan wins


----------



## scholseys

This is the boost bangladesh needs


----------



## Peregrine

Just one six guys, c'mon!


----------



## Farah Sohail

Gulllllllllllll.... NO BALL....


----------



## scholseys

Omar gul for Bangladesh's prime minister


----------



## Peregrine

Free hit! yay


----------



## American Pakistani

No good performance by Pakistan.


----------



## fawwaxs

UGHHHHHHHHHHH my heart is pumping like crazy!!!


----------



## God of Death

BD needs 13 out of 9 balls


----------



## Peregrine

2 sixes, is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Emmie

13 from 9 balls.... B'desh its not at all tough... C'mon set history.


----------



## scholseys

Zakii said:


> Naa naa Bangladesh will win it easily
> 
> Bangladesh is the next Asian tiger of cricket
> 
> Hope Pakistan wins



No brother, pakistan has already won, its just a customary at this point...go pakistan


----------



## Evil Flare

BD will win the match


----------



## Hyde

What If the match is tied????

Tum bhi khush - hum bhi khush


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Very Interesting match!! 

12 needed on 8.


----------



## God of Death

BD needs 12 out of 8 balls


----------



## Karachiite

Aamir Zia, Android K-Zero,Black Widow,darkinsky,dexter,leviza, mafiya, mjnaushad, pakistanitarzan, Peaceful Civlian, Peregrine need to be lined up and shot for treason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Astagfirullah.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistan will win for sure now!!

BD can take 11 in 6 balls!!


----------



## Dance

wow this is really close!


----------



## Evil Flare

Karachiite said:


> Aamir Zia, Android K-Zero,Black Widow,darkinsky,dexter,leviza, mafiya, mjnaushad, pakistanitarzan, Peaceful Civlian, Peregrine need to be lined up and shot for treason






Hahahahahahah


----------



## Emmie

Jumsheed you phatarse....


----------



## untitled

Karachiite said:


> Aamir Zia, Android K-Zero,Black Widow,darkinsky,dexter,leviza, mafiya, mjnaushad, pakistanitarzan, Peaceful Civlian, Peregrine need to be lined up and shot for treason



Would you give them a cigarette as their last request ?


----------



## mahi25

hey what will happen if there is a tie??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

9 needed on 6 balls!!

Tough call!! I think pakistan have the match now


----------



## kobiraaz

pak will win the match


----------



## Hyde

*9 runs needed from the last over 

With not so good bowler left in Pakistan squad*


----------



## scholseys

9 from 6 balls.....Pakistan has won


----------



## Devil Soul

wat da hell............... good match


----------



## darkinsky

our own people have jinxed it


----------



## Hyde

oh boys boys boys.... curse Pakistan so they have any chance of winning the game


----------



## Peregrine

Last over..... Nerve wrecking, but hopefully Bangladesh will win.


----------



## Farah Sohail

Karachiite said:


> Aamir Zia, Android K-Zero,Black Widow,darkinsky,dexter,leviza, mafiya, mjnaushad, pakistanitarzan, Peaceful Civlian, Peregrine need to be lined up and shot for treason



Exactly... But hey...dont worry...we are here to support our team ......


----------



## darkinsky

needto get wickets


----------



## Devil Soul

cheema to bowl... 3 balls game over for PAK ..LOL


----------



## Farah Sohail

Oh NO!!! Aizaz Cheema... yeh bhtt pit ta hai...


----------



## scholseys

I need a cigarrette


----------



## God of Death

Aizaz-Cheema is back


----------



## Dance

C'mon Pakistan, we're so close to winning!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pakistan will win!! I declare it now


----------



## Evil Flare

BD will win .. they deserves it .


----------



## Karachiite

pdf_shurtah said:


> Would you give them a cigarette as their last request ?



No, only a lighter but no cigarette.


----------



## Emmie

anything can happen.. God, its really a breath taking match.


----------



## God of Death

BD people offering prayers to the Allah


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Aamir Zia said:


> BD will win .. they deserves it .



Pak will win!


----------



## fd24

Emmie said:


> anything can happen.. God, its really a breath taking match.



i want a tie!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

Cheema cheated. BOOOOO BOOOOOO


----------



## Dance

LOL @ putting Cheema on.


----------



## DV RULES

Pakistan will win.


----------



## Emmie

superkaif said:


> i want a tie!



Quite possible...


----------



## Devil Soul

I TAKE MY WORDS BACK.... LAST 3 BALLS GAME OVER FOR PAK..LOL


----------



## Donatello

nail bitting........................


----------



## DV RULES

Dance said:


> LOL @ putting Cheema on.



So who should come in last? He also should strive for best.


----------



## Dance

7 off of 3...We can do it!!


----------



## Peregrine

ONE SIX,plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devil Soul

SLOPPY.............. OVER THROW @ THIS STAGE


----------



## fawwaxs

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG noooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

BOWLED,,,,,,,,,,,,,, EM


----------



## Karachiite

Cheema got him!


----------



## Donatello

Silence in Dhaka!


----------



## Peregrine

no ballllllll, idiot cheema overstepped. poor umpiring. BOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOO


----------



## Devil Soul

1 FOR 4........3 DRAW .....


----------



## Hyde

*4 runs needed from the last ball!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Out ..... Last ball to go


----------



## Karachiite

Last ball they need a 4, Javed Miandad anyone?


----------



## Peregrine

Boundary on last ball needed.


----------



## scholseys

This guy doesnt even have a sponser in on his bat...he must be shite....congrats pakistan


----------



## Safriz

STILL POSSIBLE FOR BD


----------



## Emmie

Sloppy piece of fielding by Pakistan.. Honestly speaking B'desh deserves a victory here.


----------



## fawwaxs

its a FOUR - for a win or loose


----------



## lem34

Why no Indians on this thread today. That is incredible when they like cricket so much


----------



## Hyde

Miandad ka chakka lagay ya choka? ya less :O

I hope match is tied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

4444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

WE WIN....................


----------



## Evil Flare

PK Wins ..


----------



## Safriz

GREAT MATCH...LOVED IT


----------



## Donatello

Pakistan won! 

Take that BD and India!


----------



## Karachiite

And Pakistan have won the 2012 Asia Cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

Both my teams came in one and two

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farah Sohail

Yahoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

We win!! 

Good effort by Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*Pakistan won the Asia Cup 2012*

*Well done Bangladesh! You really played too well*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

BALLAY BALLAY..................... WAH JEE WAH........ PAKISTAN ZINDABAD.................GREAT MATCH... WELL DONE BANGLADESH


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

GREAT CRICKET BD......


----------



## fd24

*Pakistan wins - Thanks Bangladesh for a fantastic dream final....!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

CONGRATS PAKISTAN , Brilliant Played Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

fbjrbgergnbgnfvb

****

****

damn bdaskjhhshhh
hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Skallagrim

Fucked up!!

Congrats Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

What a Match.


----------



## Agent Vinod

Congrats to Pakistan. Cheema turned out to be an unexpected hero


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistan won Yay!


----------



## Infinite

Pakistan Zindabad.What a victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Fucked up!!

Congrats Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Mar kachra maaaaar. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Aryan_B said:


> Why no Indians on this thread today. That is incredible when they like cricket so much



First, they couldn't make to final.

Second, they were supporting Bangladesh, who lost.


So you won't hear from them for sometime. They will get busy with their cheap a$$ IPL.



Okay, i am gonna light one J up  for my PDF boys and the Men in Green!


----------



## Alpha Omega



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Great game by BD


Congratz Pakistan


And i now hate Omer


----------



## drunken-monke

Congo to Pakistan.. Bangladesh Made themselves proud... Dont take anything away from Bangladeshis.. Its time that every cricket playing nation should take Bangladesh seriously rather than thinking as a Minos... Cheema held his nerves to bowl the last ball in blockhole... Nice game of cricket....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DV RULES

AND Pakistan wins the match. congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinite

I do feel sad about Bangladesh after looking at the audience in stadium and at the faces of Bangladeshi Players.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

Skallagrim said:


> Fucked up!!
> 
> Congrats Pakistan!



BD put an awesome fight for Pakistan..... Great series by BD.....Really impressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machoman

Mubark ho to all my **** DOST!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Oh BD .. u have played magnificently.. Don't have a small heart .... you people have exceed your limitations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Congrats pakistan for winning Asia Cup! *

And well played Bangladesh!!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Congratulations Pakistan 

Well played Bangalis


----------



## Emmie

Very well played B'desh, you guys have pleased everyone.. Its not a defeat its in fact a victory for you guys, I mean it.

I am die hard fan of Pakistan cricket but trust me I am not feeling good in-spite of victory.

Kudos to you guys... Keep up the good work, you guys have a bright future ahead..

And Congratulations Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

abe bol india


----------



## Haroon rafeeq

Quality cricket. Well done Pakiatan. Congrats Bangladesh. Brilliant cricket to watch


----------



## Raftar

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAAAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

I can,t beleive it !  Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Devil Soul

AFTER 12 YEARS................YA ALLAH.... ME DOING BHANGRA @ HOME :p


----------



## kobiraaz

Mushfiq Crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Saala God of Death margaya ab? Thoray minute pehely toh bahaut bar bar kar raha tha. Ab kahan gaya?

btw to the Pakistanis that supported Bangladesh over Pakistan this cup is not for you, it's for diehard Pakistani fans like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Aamir Zia said:


> Oh BD .. u have played magnificently.. Don't have a small heart .... you people have exceed your limitations



chup ker ab, jinx


----------



## untitled



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Although Bdsh lost but they give strong lesson to cricket world. They are no more minnows.

Congratulations Pakistan.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD
PAKISTAN PAENDABAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Awww...now tht I see Bangladeshi players crying, I feel bad for them truly and genuinely...... But overall Bangladesh did a tremendous job overall in this tournament.....
If there had been any other team, opposie Bangladesh, would have definitely prayed for Bangladesh...
But Bangladeshi team truly made their country proud...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

bol india bol


----------



## DV RULES

Umer Gull ne Pattha bathan ch koi kasar nahi chadi si per.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## matti




----------



## Devil Soul

tuk tuk tukdhana din tuk


----------



## darkinsky

well played bangla deserve respect


----------



## Machoman

*One thing for sure India nay hamri baja di.....we need to work on our bowling.*


----------



## Agent Vinod

darkinsky said:


> bol india bol



Batao kya bole ? Congrats


----------



## Evil Flare

kobiraaz said:


> Mushfiq Crying




yeah .. its very hard to see BD players crying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speaker

Proud of you Bangladesh team, you guys really fought it out there. You have shown that no one can take you lightly anymore! Keep up the winning way!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent Vinod

darkinsky said:


> bol india bol



Batao kya bole ? Congrats


----------



## graphican

Pakistan!... the Asian Champions! Alhamdolillah Congratulations Countrymen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

great game BD .. very well played...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Amir Zia and Peregerine 

Now both of you do sit stand

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz

BD PLEASE COME TO PAKISTAN AND PLAY 
HONESTLY UNTIL TODAY I WASNT SURE IF BD IS A WORTHY TEAM..BUT TODAY THEY PROVED IT.....
I WANT MORE CRICKET FROM BD....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

MY NEW SIGNATURE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Where are Indians now?


----------



## alphamale

congrats pakistan & as far as B.D is concerned then they have played superbly in this whole tournament. today batsmen were the reason why B.D lost, initially they started slowly & few batsmen played pre determined shots only to lose their wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinite

Emmie said:


> Very well played B'desh, you guys have pleased everyone.. Its not a defeat its in fact a victory for you guys, I mean it.
> 
> I am die hard fan of Pakistan cricket but trust me I am not feeling good in-spite of victory.
> 
> Kudos to you guys... Keep up the good work, you guys have a bright future ahead..
> 
> And Congratulations Pakistan..


 
Same here - I really wanted Pakistan to win but after the match i thought maybe Bangladesh should have won...after all they have not won any international game for a long long time.


----------



## Peregrine

I am glad that Pakistan's victory is going to hurt some people really bad. hehehehe


----------



## darkinsky

paksitab beat bangla, bangla beat india

pakistan beat india D


----------



## saiyan0321

we won we won bangladesh beat everyone but they couldnt beat us twice a close match without a doubt great work by bangladesh congrats on reaching so far but after 12 years we have once more won the asia cup and not against minnows but against a team that could beat all the giants and nearly beated us ....... bangladesh you r no more minnows but a team that should win more cups


----------



## Agent Vinod

Farah Sohail said:


> Where are Indians now?



Here ...!!!


----------



## Nirvana

Congrats to Pakistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Thank You for a great Match Bangladesh  For a moment there I thought you would win 


and...

CONGRATULATIONS PAK!


----------



## leonblack08

Congrats to Pakistan team... 

TIGERS- You made us proud! You did not give up until the end. I am Proud to be Bangladeshi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## K-Xeroid

Wow! , but How ?  How we managed to collect that spirit.. Well ! Forget everything.. We are the Champions... Champ ! Champ ! Champ!...


----------



## Infinite

pdf_shurtah said:


> Amir Zia and Peregerine
> 
> Now both of you do sit stand


These two clowns should be stripped of Pakistani Nationality.Who in their right mind would support opposing team instead of our own national team?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Peregrine said:


> I am glad that Pakistan's victory is going to hurt some people really bad. hehehehe



be quiet loser


----------



## Nirvana

darkinsky said:


> paksitab beat bangla, bangla beat india
> 
> pakistan beat india D



That wasn't the case this series

Pak Beat bangla,bangla beat India but India beat Pakistan

seriously Winning a match against India is Impossible for Pakistan


----------



## Alpha Omega

What a thriller, the match could have gone either way till the last ball.
Congratulations Pakistan and specially Bangladesh for superb performance.
This match will be a landmark for you, mark my words.
Today we both won!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Infinite said:


> These two clowns should be stripped of Pakistani Nationality.Who in their right mind would support opposing team instead of our own national team?




Well i was supporting BD , whats harm in that .. they reached far .. they have not won any competition thats why i was supporting them ... Who the hell are you to judge me ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

leonblack08 said:


> Congrats to Pakistan team...
> 
> TIGERS- You made us proud! You did not give up until the end. I am Proud to be Bangladeshi!!



Congrats to Pakistan team... but Bangladeshi team played really well in this Asia Cup and soon they will enjoy the big win ... its all exp. which counts in the end and that what our Bangladeshi brother are getting .... congrats for such a great game....


----------



## DRaisinHerald



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peregrine

Infinite said:


> These two clowns should be stripped of Pakistani Nationality.Who in their right mind would support opposing team instead of our own national team?


Are you for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

leonblack08 said:


> Congrats to Pakistan team...
> 
> TIGERS- You made us proud! You did not give up until the end. I am Proud to be Bangladeshi!!



hohohoho

its time for cornered tigers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Why are the Bangladeshis cricketers crying? Its just the Asia Cup. Look at the Pakistani players they are calm not even cheering. Shahid Afridi looks like he just lost a match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

*I think Shakib ul Hassan should be the Man of the series? Right?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Pakistan team has to reformed now, we don't have that strong bowling lineup now.


----------



## Awesome

First of all congratulations to all my countrymen. We won the Asia cup after more than 2 decades.

It was fought and something hard earned and we should be proud of it.

The Bangladeshis made us fight for this victory, I think it is safe to say - Bangladesh has arrived in Cricket and they should no longer be counted out as minnows - they are a proper test playing world class side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mjnaushad

Nirvana said:


> That wasn't the case this series
> 
> Pak Beat bangla,bangla beat India but India beat Pakistan
> 
> seriously Winning a match against India is Impossible for Pakistan



As of 18 March 2012.
Tests[6] ODIs[7] T20Is[8]
Matches played 59 121 2
Won by India 9 48 1
Won by Pakistan 12 69 0
Draw/Tie/No result 38 4 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

why cry they played beyond belief they r truly the best in this tournament even we had our faults congrats bangladesh congrats i look forward to seeing some more wins play more and win tomorrow and prove to everyone that no longer are you minnows bcz now none can call you minnows but keep the streak lets have a t20 final together too this was more nail bitter and heart wrenching hope nobody had heart attacks


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

darkinsky said:


> bol india bol


*Bhai Tu jeet Gaya.. Hahaha .. Mubarak Mubarak*


----------



## drunken-monke

darkinsky said:


> bol india bol



That is really rude dear.... We have congratulated Pakistan here on PDF and acknowledged the fight put up by BD.... sad to see quote like yours..


----------



## Leviza

Nirvana said:


> That wasn't the case this series
> 
> Pak Beat bangla,bangla beat India but India beat Pakistan
> 
> seriously Winning a match against India is Impossible for Pakistan



i think lets not start here, Pakistan have beaten india so many times ... so please lets not start here,, atleast have a heart to congrats Pakistan on this win, and bangladesh for such a great games

otherwise feel free to stay out of this forum


----------



## darkinsky

green every where

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

*Looks truly beautiful! Is it made of GOLD?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Nirvana said:


> That wasn't the case this series
> 
> Pak Beat bangla,bangla beat India but India beat Pakistan
> 
> seriously Winning a match against India is Impossible for Pakistan



Tests: Pakistan 12 Wins
India 9 Wins 

ODIs: Pakistan 69 Wins
India 48 Wins

Take you pick.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

drunken-monke said:


> That is really rude dear.... We have congratulated Pakistan here on PDF and acknowledged the fight put up by BD.... sad to see quote like yours..



no offense dude, just chillin, i was some where else where indians were booing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

DRaisinHerald said:


> *Looks truly beautiful! Is it made of GOLD?*



its priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## ARCHON

Karachiite said:


> Tests: Pakistan 12 Wins
> India 9 Wins
> 
> ODIs: Pakistan 69 Wins
> India 48 Wins
> 
> Take you pick.




last 10 years India win 10 pakistan 3


----------



## leonblack08

mjnaushad said:


> MY NEW SIGNATURE



Thank you  People usually forgets how good a game was and remembers only the result; That's why BD needed to win so desperately today. I hope we will continue our winning ways InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

Leviza said:


> i think lets not start here, Pakistan have beaten india so many times ... so please lets not start here,, atleast have a heart to congrats Pakistan on this win, and bangladesh for such a great games
> 
> otherwise feel free to stay out of this forum



I did congratulate Pakistan,see My previous Post  well Played again and you are no one to say to me to stay outta here


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zakii said:


> *I think Shakib ul Hassan should be the Man of the series? Right?*


Kolhi played extraordinary in the series. He was match finisher


----------



## Nirvana

Karachiite said:


> Tests: Pakistan 12 Wins
> India 9 Wins
> 
> ODIs: Pakistan 69 Wins
> India 48 Wins
> 
> Take you pick.



Pakistan crumble's in finals


----------



## Skallagrim

Karachiite said:


> btw to the Pakistanis that supported Bangladesh over Pakistan this cup is not for you, it's for diehard Pakistani fans like us.





Infinite said:


> These two clowns should be stripped of Pakistani Nationality.Who in their right mind would support opposing team instead of our own national team?



There's no doubt they supported their own team, but it takes greatness of heart to encourage the opponent.

Congrats Guys & Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

come on pak.is

cheer up dudes


----------



## Hyde

Lone Shooter said:


> Pakistan won the match, Bangladesh won the hearts.
> 
> I think cricket won today



Couldn't have said anything better than that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

For me, Bangladesh is a winner. That is an honest admission.. Today they played much better than Pakistan but unfortunately ran short of runs/players..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Welldone To Bangladesh for Outstanding performance in Asia Cup 2012. You are an amazingly flourishing team. We are proud to play you at Finals in your great country. We Wish you Best of Luck. Thanks Brother Zaki for this Great Thread. 

Many Congratulations to PAKISTAN. May we get successes in all fields of life. Ameen.

Pakistan Paindabaad *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Huge moments. I am dancing now


----------



## yesboss

For some reason i wished bangladesh could have won the match , maybe cause they performed unexceptionally well and also the reason that i love upsets.

But a very needed win for pakistani team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

ARCHON said:


> last 10 years India win 10 pakistan 3


 Hey ! Stinky Just Check your estimates again.. Lol .. You Pathetic Loser...Liar


----------



## mjnaushad

Infinite said:


> These two clowns should be stripped of Pakistani Nationality.Who in their right mind would support opposing team instead of our own national team?



Put me in the list as well because i voted for BD as well


And they proved me right.... For me they put a great fight.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

ARCHON said:


> last 10 years India win 10 pakistan 3



Oo really?

Ok... Check this one out, from January 2000 till today. 

Total match played between India and Pakistan - 43

Won by Pakistan - 22

Won by India - 21

Now please be benched..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance

Whats the atmosphere of the stadium? lol


----------



## Hyde

Asim Aquil said:


> First of all congratulations to all my countrymen. We won the Asia cup after more than 2 decades.
> 
> It was fought and something hard earned and we should be proud of it.
> 
> The Bangladeshis made us fight for this victory, I think it is safe to say - Bangladesh has arrived in Cricket and they should no longer be counted out as minnows - they are a proper test playing world class side.



The only other Asia cup we won was in year 2000....


----------



## Areesh

Asia Cup 2012. Job done.

T20 world cup 2012 next target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

mjnaushad said:


> Put me in the list as well because i voted for BD as well
> 
> 
> And they proved me right.... For me they put a great fight.....



YUP...I AM HAAPY MY COUNTRY WON..
BUT I AM NOW A BIG FAN OF BD.


----------



## Donatello

Stupid Indians.


Boys, lets ignore them and enjoy our moment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

2012 T20 World Cup is going to be ours!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

jbond197 said:


> For me, Bangladesh is a winner. That is an honest admission.. Today they played much better than Pakistan but unfortunately ran short of runs/players..



_Na man-na kabhi ke Pak jitgaya hai _ Live in denial


----------



## mjnaushad

By the way whats with Bangladesh and Blue color???? You should wear Green or Red or combination.


----------



## darkinsky

Dance said:


> Whats the atmosphere of the stadium? lol



tamim iqbal gets prize :yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy:

cheema gets award :WTF?????????dead:


----------



## Areesh

Haseena Wajid would be burning like hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

:like BPL shakib gets man of the tournament:


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Bangladesh played much better than one would have expected them to, so cheer up Bangladeshi bros  Who know's, next Cup might be yours


----------



## Areesh

Sutpid that some people supported BD. When Pakistan is playing our support should always be for Pakistan. Even if they are playing against BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Afridi for man of the match... Waoo Lala. Proud of you


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistan is the best team of Asia. Too bad for IPL that the best team of the region is not in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

Infinite said:


> I do feel sad about Bangladesh after looking at the audience in stadium and at the faces of Bangladeshi Players.


 
me too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Karachiite said:


> 2012 T20 World Cup is going to be ours!!!!!!



Inshallah


----------



## Al-zakir

So close but good fight. Congratulation to pak bros. I am happy that u got it and not other. Mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

ifridi man of the match, crowd silent 

no respect


----------



## Donatello

Peregrine said:


> Pakistan is the best team of Asia. Too bad for IPL that the best team of the region is not in it.



It will be when Indians grow ballz big enough to handle our players. They are happy with cheap class players, so let it be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

Infinite said:


> I do feel sad about Bangladesh after looking at the audience in stadium and at the faces of Bangladeshi Players.


 
Me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Areesh said:


> Sutpid that some people supported BD. When Pakistan is playing our support should always be for Pakistan. Even if they are playing against BD.



Yeah I doubt they would have done the same if the situation was reversed. 

I would have supported Bangladesh only if Pakistan wasn't playing. Other than that Pakistan won fair and square today, no regrets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Dance said:


> Yeah I doubt they would have done the same if the situation was reversed.
> 
> I would have supported Bangladesh only if Pakistan wasn't playing. Other than that Pakistan won fair and square today, no regrets



Exactly. I always support BD other than Pakistan. But not at the expense of Pakistan. Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Infinite said:


> I do feel sad about Bangladesh after looking at the audience in stadium and at the faces of Bangladeshi Players.



they are not even appreciating us??


----------



## fawwaxs

Jeeeeet hamaaaaree hay  feel a bit bad for bangla they are weeping but hey its a game!!!


----------



## drunken-monke

Donatello said:


> It will be when Indians grow ballz big enough to handle our players. They are happy with cheap class players, so let it be.



Our players shown how much large balls we have when we thrashed the challenge of 330 set by PAKISTAN not very old by today...I hope you understand... BD beat India since they played better than India on that day and they were true winners of that match...


----------



## Alpha Omega

*Pakistan prevail over gutsy Bangladesh*​
The Report by Abhishek Purohit

March 22, 2012

Pakistan 236 for 9 (Sarfraz 46*, Hafeez 40, Razzak 2-26, Shakib 2-39) beat Bangladesh 234 for 8 (Shakib 68, Tamim 60, Cheema 3-46) by two runs

When their gut-wrenching disappointment dies down, Bangladesh will remember that they were just one stroke away from the Asia Cup title. And see it as clinching evidence of their progress. When their sense of relief passes, Pakistan will remember that they were tested to the hilt, but came through somehow. And see it as a confirmation of their renowned ability to win the big moments.

But for the moment, Bangladesh will be gutted; gutted at what could have been, gutted that it wasn't to be. They had lost their first tournament final by two wickets to Sri Lanka in 2009. The margin was two runs today.

More to follow ...

75 overs Bangladesh 86 for 3 (Shakib 5*, Nasir 3*) need another 151 runs to beat Pakistan 236 for 9 (Sarfraz 46*, Hafeez 40, Razzak 2-26, Shakib 2-39)

Nazimuddin's clueless crawl of an innings put pressure on Bangladesh despite Tamim Iqbal's fourth consecutive half-century and left them facing a daunting asking-rate at the halfway mark of their chase. Tamim's departure to Younis Khan's third sharp catch further increased the pressure on the hosts in their first chase in a tournament final. Bangladesh still had some of their best batsmen intact, with Nasir Hossain and Shakib Al Hasan in the middle, and Mushfiqur Rahim to follow.

While the plan could have been for Nazimuddin to be the anchor and Tamim to be the aggressor, the former became completely subdued after being beaten four times in five deliveries by Umar Gul in the second over, leaving run-making duties completely to his partner.

Tamim responded by hitting Gul out of the attack with four fours in nine deliveries. All shots bore the mark of a man in top form, with the highlight being a punch through point played with his feet off the ground. Nazimuddin continued to dig a deeper hole for himself, treating Mohammad Hafeez with utmost respect and allowing him to get through five overs for only 10 runs.

Realisation belatedly dawned on him, but by then, he had got into such a rut that he was mistiming almost everything. He had already survived a close lbw shout against Saeed Ajmal and had been put down by Hammad Azam at third man.

Bangladesh were not able to get anywhere close to dominating, which they should have given the way Tamim was batting. In the same Shahid Afridi over in which Tamim brought up his fourth half-century of the tournament, off 48 balls, Younis finally ended Nazimuddin's misery with a running catch at long-off. By then, Nazimuddin had used up 52 balls for his 16.

Jahurul Islam did not last long against Ajmal's doosra and gave Younis his second catch, at slip. With Nasir Hossain also struggling to get going, Tamim decided to take on Gul but only found extra cover with a mis-hit pull, Younis diving forward to take another excellent catch.

Carrying his nation's hopes once again, Shakib walked in and pulled his first delivery for four. Afridi, though, made Shakib play a maiden in the 25th over. Bangladesh were still a long way from unprecedented glory, but as long as Shakib was batting there was hope.

50 overs Pakistan 236 for 9 (Sarfraz 46*, Hafeez 40, Razzak 2-26, Shakib 2-39) v Bangladesh

Misbah-ul-Haq falls short of a direct hit, Bangladesh v Pakistan, Asia Cup final, Mirpur, March 22, 2012
Misbah-ul-Haq was found short of his ground by a direct hit © AFP
Enlarge

Bangladesh were favourites to crack on their biggest day as a cricketing nation. A fourth consistent performance on the trot was expected to be beyond them. But they gave an extremely creditable account of themselves with the ball and in the field, apart from a chaotic last over. Pakistan are masters of the big moment, though, and somehow find a player who performs. Wicketkeeper Sarfraz Ahmed, who had a highest ODI score of 24 and a strike-rate of 62.35 before this game, turned 199 for 8 into 236 for 9 with a 52-ball 46. Pakistan were still a few runs short on a pitch which has been favourable to the chasing side in this tournament.

The talk had been about whether Bangladesh would be able to handle the nerves of only their second ODI tournament final, but their bowling was tight and their fielding was energetic, as it had been throughout the tournament. Pakistan were not allowed to get away, except in the last over, and could be left to rue an innings of several wasted starts.

After having had a steady tournament, Bangladesh's leading ODI wicket-taker Abdur Razzak rose to the occasion, with figures of 10-3-26-2. Shakib Al Hasan weighed in with 2 for 39 but Shahadat Hossain proved expensive once again in a horror last over which contained two no-balls and went for 19.

Bangladesh's discipline till then had kept Pakistan under relentless pressure. And that pressure had brought wickets. Their openers, Mohammad Hafeez and Nasir Jamshed - who had a century and a double-century stand earlier in the tournament - failed to clear the infield in their attempts to hit out. Younis Khan and Umar Akmal got rough decisions, Misbah-ul-Haq's hesitation ran him out, and Hammad Azam and Shahid Afridi threw it away.

Bangladesh had won two games and come close in a third while chasing in this tournament and Mushfiqur Rahim immediately chose to bowl again. Mashrafe Mortaza had two close lbw appeals in the opening over against Nasir Jamshed but ended up conceding two fours.

Both appeals were turned down but Mortaza was not to be denied in his third over when Jamshed charged at an offcutter, only to scoop it up to cover. An over earlier, Hafeez had survived after appearing to have been caught plumb in front on the back leg by Nazmul Hossain's incoming delivery. However, he never looked like hurting Bangladesh.

Bangladesh had no reason to complain about what happened in Nazmul's next over. Younis got a faint inside edge onto his pad but the umpire Ian Gould sent him back. Misbah tried to do his usual rescue act, along with Hafeez, but Bangladesh's fielding had its say when slight hesitation from Misbah found him short of a direct hit from the sharp Nasir Hossain.

Hafeez did put a few loose ones away but found the fielders more often than not. A charge at Razzak only resulted in a catch to mid-on. At 70 for 4, the Shere Bangla crowd was right behind their side and Pakistan were in for a long period of rebuilding.

Akmal and Azam, who hit some powerful shots, seemed to have started the salvage job in adding 59 in quick time. But Azam gave it away with a top-edged slog that was taken by the bowler Shakib. In the next over, Akmal was given caught behind down the leg side by the umpire Steve Davis though replays showed the ball had only brushed the batsman's trousers.

Afridi was his normal hit-or-depart self, and another promising innings was soon terminated a few breathtaking strokes later with a mis-hit to long-off. Umar Gul could not repeat his salvage act from the tournament opener against Bangladesh, and Sarfraz was the unlikely candidate for a mini-recovery.

He ensured Pakistan batted the full 50 overs and Bangladesh finally fell apart in the last one. Shahadat served up waist-high full tosses, and short and wide deliveries to be carted for 19, and left Pakistan's strength, their bowling, with a decent score to defend. A chase in a final is something Bangladesh have never encountered before, and it will be interesting to see whether their batting holds together like the bowling and fielding did.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

By the way I hate that guy Athar ali khan. Is he a commentator or a cheerleader for BD? So biased.


----------



## TOPGUN

Now that all the ohh rahh is over with lolz... i would like to say both teams played awsome and i would like to say congrats to our team and to all Pakistani pdf members and speically to Pakistan we have earned the win ... GOD bless PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Areesh said:


> But not at the expense of Pakistan. Never.



I agree, your country should always come first.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

the tigers was init but eventually the Hunters  got em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Areesh said:


> Sutpid that some people supported BD. When Pakistan is playing our support should always be for Pakistan. Even if they are playing against BD.



Yeah very stupid on their part.. I was amazed when I came across with the names of Pakistanis who voted for B'desh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

pakistan was losing but well comeback

i dont believe it, time now to improve our pace attack, spin dept is ok


----------



## pak-marine

Well played bangladesh , great try but u know who is the bosS


----------



## leonblack08

darkinsky said:


> they are not even appreciating us??



You need to understand, this was like World Cup Final for us;so it was as if we came so close and lost the world cup. Now what do you expect people to do?

Its not a matter of not appreciation but its a matter of broken dreams for which people are silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

I also hate when people say they are our Muslim brothers. Like WTF. Yeah they are muslims. Good for them. But what Cricket is supposed to do with religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Insaan

I really think Bangladesh deserved to win this series. Full credit to them for their performance. Pakistanis batted and fielded very poorly. I wished they loose this game because this is the only way for us to learn mistakes.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It was a great final. Both teams played brilliantly. Congratulations to Pakistan. Bangladesh put up a strong fight right up to the end and has gained respect as a cricketing nation that can play with the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Congratulations Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

what a time for Dave Whatmore..... lucky bastard..lol ..


----------



## Manticore

bd players played from the heart , evident from their tears.... ours are besharam , smile like fools even after losing worldcup finals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

Impossible to Possible...... Thanks to Allah..... 
Heartiest Mubarak baad to All of U........!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

Areesh said:


> *Haseena Wajid* would be burning like hell.



Not a surprise if tomorrow she will reveal that CIA. Mossad, ISI and Raw played vital role to give match in Pakistan's hands!!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

Insaan said:


> I really think Bangladesh deserved to win this series. Full credit to them for their performance. Pakistanis batted and fielded very poorly, they needed to loose this game to learn from their mistakes.



If we are supposed to learn then we should learn whether we lose or win. If is the most stupid thing that I hear from people that we should lose so we can learn. Seriously what a fcuked up way this is of "learning".


----------



## Emmie

And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Misbah said & i agree " The real Winner are Bangladesh team".. the gave us a tuff time....good times ahead for Bangladesh team

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

DV RULES said:


> Not a surprise if tomorrow she will reveal that CIA. Mossad, ISI and Raw played vital role to give match in Pakistan's hands!!!!!!



She was present in the stadium. If BD would have won she would have came down to give trophy to BD captain. But since Pakistan won it. She was nowhere in the ceremony.


----------



## Infinite

Emmie said:


> And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..


 
Only Pakistanis are generous.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

Congrats to all Pakistanis . 
Bangladesh played excellent throughout the Asia cup and i hope they will keep performing like that. Victory and defeat is the part of game but the thing that matters is they did their best .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Emmie said:


> And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..



Many Bangladeshis have already congratulated Pakistan on their win. It was a tight finish.


----------



## Al-zakir

Tiger Awan said:


> Well played Bangalis



Do not disrespect here.


----------



## Dance

One Bangladeshi dude on my facebook wrote:

Out of all the countries to lose to,why did we have to ( puts in the f-word) Pakistan?! Then wrote something in Bengali...sour grapes much?


----------



## Emmie

ANTIBODY said:


> bd players played from the heart , evident from their tears.... ours are besharam , smile like fools even after losing worldcup finals



Self Delete... wasent a good reply..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Phew! Too close for comfort 

Probably the most nail biting cricket match I've ever seen 

Congrats to Pakistan 

And of-course, well done to Bangladesh for putting up such a challenge. I'm damn proud that we got this far considering we are a new team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinite

ANTIBODY said:


> bd players played from the heart , evident from their tears.... ours are besharam , smile like fools even after losing worldcup finals


 
They even played very badly today.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Areesh said:


> If we are supposed to learn then we should learn whether we lose or win. If is the most stupid thing that I hear from people that we should lose so we can learn. Seriously what a fcuked up way this is of "learning".



Dude I have heard of sore losers but sore winners .......?


----------



## Karachiite

Lol the crowd was booing Cheema and some other players. Pathetic crowd to be honest, atleast try and make an effort to clap for the opposition. I could care less about this Asia Cup, the real tournament is the T20 World Cup which we have to win at any cost. 

I just hope the Bangladeshis don't start throwing rocks at the Pakistani players like they did to the West Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## K-Xeroid

Al-zakir said:


> So close but good fight. Congratulation to pak bros. I am happy that u got it and not other. Mubarak


That was a tough match and Pakistan team again managed to survive..


----------



## Khalidr

Congrats To all Pakistani members, 
Really appreciate Bangladeshi team performance it was superb and amazing and hope they will keep the same.


----------



## leonblack08

Emmie said:


> And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..



Thank you!


----------



## iPhone

Dirk Nowitzki sings, We Are The Champions


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dance said:


> One Bangladeshi dude on my facebook wrote:
> 
> Out of all the countries to lose to,why did we have to ( puts in the f-word) Pakistan?! Then wrote something in Bengali...sour grapes much?



Every country has their idiots.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

MBI Munshi said:


> Dude I have heard of sore losers but sore winners .......?



Nothing sore buddy. But I hate when people come with stupid comments like they are our Muslim brother so whats wrong in losing to them. Or Pakistan should lose to learn from mistakes. 

I always appreciate and support BD when they are not playing against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DV RULES

ANTIBODY said:


> bd players played from the heart , evident from their tears.... ours are besharam , smile like fools even after losing worldcup finals



Come on!
Zinda dil logon ki yehi nishani hoti hei ke jua laga kar haar jao or phir Muskurao jab sari qoum ro rahi ho. I will support hitler like action for this team. Line up and


----------



## Emmie

MBI Munshi said:


> Many Bangladeshis have already congratulated Pakistan on their win. It was a tight finish.



And you know many Pakistan voted for B'desh...You can see the results for yourself.

I really appreciated those who congratulated Pakistan..

BTW my statement had a context..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Areesh said:


> Nothing sore buddy. But I hate when people come with stupid comments like they are our Muslim brother so whats worng in losing to them. Or Pakistan should lose to learn from mistakes.
> 
> I always appreciate and support BD when they are not playing against Pakistan.



I believe most Bangladeshis support Pakistan when we are not playing against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> Do not disrespect here.


whats ur feelings bhai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Karachiite said:


> Lol the crowd was booing Cheema and some other players. Pathetic crowd to be honest, atleast try and make an effort to clap for the opposition. I could care less about this Asia Cup, the real tournament is the T20 World Cup which we have to win at any cost.
> 
> I just hope the Bangladeshis don't start throwing rocks at the Pakistani players like they did to the West Indians.



well i can tell you as i went watching match from first ball to last, they said 'useless' they chanted it, (which is bengali word buha something) when we were not getting wickets

i will not say buha now


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Every country has their idiots.....



Exactly! and I can find similar posts of Pakistanis too insulting Bangladeshis. But should we bother with the idiots or the normal people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Nothing sore buddy. But I hate when people come with stupid comments like they are our Muslim brother so whats worng in losing to them. Or Pakistan should lose to learn from mistakes.
> 
> I always appreciate and support BD when they are not playing against Pakistan.



i agree with him they played good but we played good also and our fielding improved much after england alot of dives and stuff support ur team even if we play china :PPP and what is wrong with the crowd why were they booeing them for the love of God act mature and thank the winners dont boo them


----------



## kobiraaz

Emmie said:


> And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..


 
pehle bolna tha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

jbond197 said:


> For me, Bangladesh is a winner. That is an honest admission.. Today they played much better than Pakistan but unfortunately ran short of runs/players..



'admission' - that would sound more genuine coming from Pakistan but an Indian saying it just won't be taken as such.

I have praise for Bangladesh team too, but when it comes down to the wire, I don't want to lessen anyone's efforts by weighing this in who was better or worse.

Bangladesh side is world class team so winning against them is something to be proud of for Pakistan. Not to mention we won after more than 25 years at a time when the team is going through a lot of turmoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

man....what a match. Today's match was real, spirited and very serious cricket playing. I'm proud of BOTH sides. Bangladesh has demonstrated during this tournament that they are a force to be reckoned with. Fantastic performance on their part.

During the last 8 balls i was literally on the edge of my seat. Nobody could have predicted what the result would be. On that last ball, it would have been interesting if they hit a 4. Both teams would share the prize.

but at any rate, proud of my Green Shirts. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD.



and again to my Bangladeshi brothers and fans of cricket --- fantastic match that will bring great memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iPhone

Congrats to all my Pakistani fellows.

Now even though Pak won, it goes without saying Bangladesh's perfomence in this tournament was steller. Truly a world class team BD has become. Who says we won from a minnow team? In all honesty I consider Bangladesh the true champions of the tournament. 

Get ready cricket world you there is a new A team on the block. And many bigger teams are gonna be sweating balls facing this new BD team. Way to go, man.


----------



## chauvunist

Karachiite said:


> Lol the crowd was booing Cheema and some other players. Pathetic crowd to be honest, atleast try and make an effort to clap for the opposition. I could care less about this Asia Cup, the real tournament is the T20 World Cup which we have to win at any cost.
> 
> I just hope the Bangladeshis don't start throwing rocks at the Pakistani players like they did to the West Indians.



i very much agree with u.....that was a bit disappointing....

Ptv had to set background music during ceremony for pakisani players as there was a pin drop silence in the background....


----------



## Emmie

leonblack08 said:


> Thank you!



I never meant to grab thanks... 

BTW thanks for your thank..


----------



## leonblack08

darkinsky said:


> well i can tell you as i went watching match from first ball to last, they said 'useless' they chanted it, (which is bengali word buha something) when we were not getting wickets



You certainly don't expect a highly emotional and charged up home crowd to cheer for the opposition, do you?

Why are you behind such petty issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> bd players played from the heart , evident from their tears.... ours are besharam , smile like fools even after losing worldcup finals



ok how about congrats the team and be quite cmon just be happy will u rather then looking at negatives all the time


----------



## Karachiite

Dance said:


> One Bangladeshi dude on my facebook wrote:
> 
> Out of all the countries to lose to,why did we have to ( puts in the f-word) Pakistan?! Then wrote something in Bengali...sour grapes much?



Lol I've seen many Bangladeshis on youtube and facebook abuse Pakistan to the fullest. It's actually funny considering Pakistan has beaten Bangladesh 30 out of 31 times now.

It would be good if Bangladesh actually take the initiative to improve from now on, they should follow Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka became a top class team in a couple of years and went on to win a world cup while Bangladesh has been classified as a minnow for over ten years.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats to all pakistani bro for this victory..it was great match to watch and thanks to bangladesh for giving such good and close fight...bangladesh is also winner and they dont need to lose hope....they have proved themselves as strong team in this competition


----------



## darkinsky

Emmie said:


> And guess what.... I have been parsing B'desh right from the start of match in fact since they started performing good but no B'deshi ever thanked me for this..



ooohh so sweet, what is imran doing now, disco concert?? bhangra??, in his another unbearable jalsa


----------



## Emmie

kobiraaz said:


> pehle bolna tha!



Han na.... Apne un Pakistanyo ko bola tha jinhoo nay vote kiya tha apko?


----------



## A1Kaid

Congratulations to Pakistani team.


----------



## darkinsky

leonblack08 said:


> You certainly don't expect a highly emotional and charged up home crowd to cheer for the opposition, do you?
> 
> Why are you behind such petty issues?



because previous time they heavily politicised the game before and said 'indian buha' along with BSF banner

atleast buha should not have been repeated with pakistan, pakistani crowd will never say useless to bengladesh even if they lose by miles in pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Karachiite said:


> Lol I've seen many Bangladeshis on youtube and facebook abuse Pakistan to the fullest. It's actually funny considering Pakistan has beaten Bangladesh 30 out of 31 times now. Bangladeshis should not forget their aukat and start insulting Pakistan because they are still classified as minnow.
> 
> It would be good if Bangladesh actually take the initiative to improve from now on, they should follow Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka became a top class team in a couple of years and went on to win a world cup while Bangladesh has been classified as a minnow for over ten years.




most of them who abuses pakistan are indians i have my self seen so many indians trying too spread hate among bangalis n pakistanis they enjoy all this stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> ooohh so sweet, what is imran doing now, disco concert?? bhangra??, in his another unbearable jalsa



Where did I leave an impression of being IK's die hard fan? lol ... I have enjoyed the match, don't need to go discotheque or something.


----------



## leonblack08

darkinsky said:


> because previous time they heavily politicised the game before and said 'indian buha' along with BSF banner
> 
> atleast buha should not have been repeated with pakistan, pakistani crowd will never say useless to bengladesh even if they lose by miles in pak



You are a strange character. "Bhua" is equivalent to Booing in English. Now do you want us to invent a new word just to "Boo" the opposition? Booing is also a part of the game. Why so serious?

Seriously, I think you are more matured than this.


----------



## darkinsky

Emmie said:


> Where did I leave an impression of being IK's die hard fan? lol ... I have enjoyed the match, don't need to go discotheque or something.



i was relating imran long lost career  you support P|TI dont you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Guys, we won our first Asia Cup in Bangladesh as well, 12 years ago


----------



## scholseys

Bangladesh is the second best team in Asia after Pakistan..by 2 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Great job Pakistani team for seizing victory.


As for Bangladesh, Bangladesh won in their hearts.


----------



## saiyan0321

well other then the boo part the match was the best


----------



## TOPGUN

I don't seem to understand why are we still talking about it...? BD played great played from their hearts and so did Pakistan one team has to win in the end simple as that its a game and also shame on many of you bashing your own nations team you should be ashmed of your selves appreciate the win we earned it now simple as that why talk about this and that its done and finish. Be happy be proud and pray for our country stop the bashing grow up and act matture .


----------



## darkinsky

leonblack08 said:


> You are a strange character. "Bhua" is equivalent to Booing in English. Now do you want us to invent a new word just to "Boo" the opposition? Booing is also a part of the game. Why so serious?
> 
> Seriously, I think you are more matured than this.



forget it,im not gonna argue more


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> i was relating imran long lost career  you support P|TI dont you?



Will let you on IK related thread.....


----------



## Dance

Karachiite said:


> Lol I've seen many Bangladeshis on youtube and facebook abuse Pakistan to the fullest. It's actually funny considering Pakistan has beaten Bangladesh 30 out of 31 times now. Bangladeshis should not forget their aukat and start insulting Pakistan because they are still classified as minnow.
> 
> It would be good if Bangladesh actually take the initiative to improve from now on, they should follow Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka became a top class team in a couple of years and went on to win a world cup while Bangladesh has been classified as a minnow for over ten years.


 Most Bangladeshis I've met actually dislike/hate Pakistan. Did Bangladesh actually play well in the tournament? Yes. Would I have wanted them to win over Pakistan or am I heartbroken that they lost? No way!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

darkinsky said:


> forget it,im not gonna argue more



Thank you....wasn't in the mood for it either.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

aks18 said:


> yeah but what i have experienced is most of them are indians who abused pakistan so much .



lol..you guys cant avoid dragging India in a cricket match between Bangladesh and Pakistan.. Obsession much


----------



## SamranAli

where are indian members.? Lol


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

bangldeshi cricketers and sopporters had tears in their eyes and were crying literally ..never seen such emotional scenes even in world.cup and was feeling sad for them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

SamranAli said:


> where are indian members.? Lol



Indian government has announced day of mourning so becharey matam bana rahein hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

*I Support Pakistan at any cost kiyun k DIL TU PAKISTANI HAI*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

> Most Bangladeshis I've met actually dislike/hate Pakistan. Did Bangladesh actually play well in the tournament? Yes. Would I have wanted them to win over Pakistan or am I heartbroken that they lost? No way!



and this is the attitude all those pakistani,s who r saying bangladesh should win should have.... i am glad pakistan won and i was on the edge of my seat shouting yorker!!!!!!!!! and was very glad when aizaz cheema delivered i think we improved our fielding was not bad we were maing dives and catching difficult catches lets hope the improvement keeps on happening

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance

How are people in Pakistan celebrating?


----------



## Emmie

Raja.Pakistani said:


> bangldeshi cricketers and sopporters had tears in their eyes and were crying literally ..never seen such emotional scenes even in world.cup and was feeling sad for them..



How could you forget this one??









Dance said:


> How are people in Pakistan celebrating?



I can hear aerial firing..


----------



## Al-zakir

Meena. said:


> whats ur feelings bhai ?



Not bad. Although I was hoping Bd's win but I do not feel that bad. As I have been saying both are my team. I am actually happy that Bd has done good in this series and hope that they will continue performing as good or better in future. Mubarak to you and all Pakistanis bro/sis for this win.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doctor09

Dance said:


> How are people in Pakistan celebrating?


*Like this*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 53fd

Well done Bangladesh, you gave all the top teams a hard time, and will surely be a force to reckon with in the future. Congrats to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseer

Aerial Firing and firecrackers here. What an awesome win!


----------



## Infinite

Pakistan Zindabad!!!!!!
Pakistan Zindabad!!!!!!
Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> LOL.. But I heard its Pakistanis who pretend to be Indians in the west to avoid being looked down upon with suspicion



Quite the opposite here in the UK lol. I've never seen any Pakistani claim their anything other than Pakistani; and those ones attached to Britain almost always say "I'm British Pakistani" 
Indians on the other hand commonly say "I'm British" when asked about their origin, and don't spit it out until you force them lol 
The fear of being called curry-eater gets them too hard  (..or do they genuinely think they're white? )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

They were showing a clip on GEO, regarding celebrations in Pakistan and one idiot from the crowd was showing his middle finger to the camera.


----------



## kobiraaz

darkinsky said:


> because previous time they heavily politicised the game before and said 'indian buha' along with BSF banner
> 
> atleast buha should not have been repeated with pakistan, pakistani crowd will never say useless to bengladesh even if they lose by miles in pak


During BPL chittagong called Dhaka Bhua, dhaka called Chittagong Bhua. So??


----------



## TOPGUN

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> LOL.. But I heard its Pakistanis who pretend to be Indians in the west to avoid being looked down upon with suspicion



Never the case lets not make stories up we are proud iam from NYC and also have moved around i can tell you we are more then proud don't ever forget that or get it twisted my friend stick to the topic and plzz avoid the dumb trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

I think man of the match should be given to Safraz Ahmad he deserve it & played the crucial role in Pakistan winning


----------



## WAQAS119

*Dear India:

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....!
From Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iPhone

Karachiite said:


> Tests: Pakistan 12 Wins
> India 9 Wins
> 
> ODIs: Pakistan 69 Wins
> India 48 Wins
> 
> Take you pick.



their memory only goes back to about the last two years or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Congrats PAK and well done BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

When is the t20 world cup?


----------



## Baby Leone

& also congrates to Bangladesh now after Pakistan Bangladesh & Sri Lanka are ma fav teams....


----------



## Omar1984

Poll is misleading. Pakistan won. All bharati members voted for Bangladesh on the poll because of their hate for Pakistan.

hahahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahha india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

congrats Pakistan & well done bangladesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Dance said:


> When is the t20 world cup?



18[SUP]th[/SUP] September

2012 ICC World Twenty20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Dance said:


> When is the t20 world cup?



September 2012 in Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

YAYYYY WE WON!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

Omar1984 said:


> I live in New York and I would rather be called terrorist than be called indian.


 i hope CIA is not watching this thread


----------



## untitled

pdf_shurtah said:


> 18[SUP]th[/SUP] September
> 
> 2012 ICC World Twenty20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The qualifiers are being played right now


----------



## iPhone

Omar1984 said:


> I live in New York and I would rather be called terrorist than be called indian.



not to mention all the butt jokes you become center of as an Indian. And that stupid hard accent. And the sterotypical grocery guy, "hey man don't take my lottery ticket", say it in a strong indian accent and you get the gist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Pakistanis pose as Indians after NY *bomb scare* | Reuters



Going low-profile and posing as Indians to avoid scaring the s--- out of the common man in NY seems just about right


----------



## Dance

Hope to bring back the glory of 2009 in this upcoming world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Does anyone have the video of the victory?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Pakistanis pose as Indians after NY bomb scare | Reuters



Look at the title thread - and look what you have posted? Gosh you really are burning. Its only a cricket match dude. Whats with digging stuff up like this? Are you so wound up - jeeeeeeeeez the obsession factor - take a chill pill.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WAQAS119




----------



## saiyan0321

we need a mod here some indians are burning soo much that they r now posting offtopic troll posts


----------



## Omar1984

Team Green won the final match against Bangladesh by two runs. PHOTO: AFP







Pakistan batsman Shahid Afridi in action during his knock of 32 against Bangladesh © AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

One player responsible for Loss for Bangladesh, This is Shahadat hussain. Gave 19 runs in last over to 10th and 11th batsman. A tail. Can't believe.


----------



## fd24

saiyan0321 said:


> we need a mod here some indians are burning soo much that they r now posting offtopic troll posts



No - i dont want mods to act. Lets just just see how low some people can stoop over a game - these people are those that wouldnt say boo to a child but behind a computer become internet global warriors.
To my Bangladeshi friends - we apologize for the odd trolly post. Lets just ignore and rejoice because it was a brilliant game!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Congratulations team Pakistan.....

& to my Indian friends no need to getting mad please... ahhh!! it`s a game after all... enjoy the moment.. we were not in the scene after all..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*Is there a video of the Victory? I want to watch but i'm missing out!!!*


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*no politics in this thread!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> No - i dont want mods to act. Lets just just see how low some people can stoop over a game - these people are those that wouldnt say boo to a child but behind a computer become internet global warriors.
> To my Bangladeshi friends - we apologize for the odd trolly post. Lets just ignore and rejoice because it was a brilliant game!



and that is how its supposed to be we won congrats too us they played awsome congrats to them


----------



## Omar1984

I want to buy this shirt:


----------



## THE MASK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Desert Fox said:


> *Is there a video of the Victory? I want to watch but i'm missing out!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

how are the reaction scenes throughout Pak -- would be good to see some pics. 


as for the ''buha'' comments -- it's normal. Look at how Britisher hooligans act during their club matches. It's just patriotism, mixed with emotion. It was in Mirpur so obviously the crowd would be biased in favour of Bangladesh. And of course they'd want to apply pressure on the opponent team. At least there werent any untoward incidents

again -- a great game of cricket by both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

SERIOUSLY GUYS , IF YOU POST MORE OFFTOPIC STUFF / INSULTS there will be a lot more pink sarees here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAQAS119

*ALL STAND UP AND SALUTE ASIAN CHAMPIONS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jbond197

The match was between Pakistan and Bangladesh.. Don't know why the hell people are bringing India into the picture. 

Also, as an Indian or Cricket follower, if I liked Bangladesh's performance and fighting spirit then what's wrong?? There were two teams and you have to choose one. I chose Bangladesh and for me they are the winner today..

They almost made it against the formidable Pakistani pace attack.. Luck and inexperience costed them the well deserving win.. 

I hope they play better going forward and beat the top rating teams again and again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z Bhai

What would happened if it was a tie ?


----------



## WAQAS119

*Coronation of New King Of Asia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Z Bhai said:


> What would happened if it was a tie ?



Sharing......


----------



## jbond197

Z Bhai said:


> What would happened if it was a tie ?



Cup would have been shared and both would have been the winner..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> What would happened if it was a tie ?





title would have been shared by both pakistan and bangladesh and a tie has never happened before


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

BD were the under dogs before start of the tournament and they ended up beating all the teams only to be toppled over at the last ditch..


----------



## saiyan0321

> Coronation of New King Of Asia.



thats great now if the king would quit his captaincy of t20 and oneday it would be great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

On second thought, this win will really be a big moral booster for Pak team. Pchyologically (spelling?) it creates a huge positive mindset and thirst for win. The feeling of achievement and being appreciated and loved by the nation is very heart warming. It makes you want to achieve such big victories again and again. Very good indeed.


----------



## saiyan0321

> they ended up beating all the teams



not all we are the only team they didnt beat came close but couldnt finish it up


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Congratulation Pakistan...The new crowned Kings of Asian cricket !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Z Bhai said:


> What would happened if it was a tie ?



they'd share the trophy.....

it almost seemed like they were about to tie. In terms of batting performance both were pretty much on par. 


would have been interesting to see what would be the result if Pakistan fielded first



iPhone said:


> On second thought, this win will really be a big moral booster for Pak team. Pchyologically (spelling?) it creates a huge positive mindset and thirst for win. The feeling of achievement and being appreciated and loved by the nation is very heart warming. It makes you want to achieve such big victories again and again. Very good indeed.



the scandals involving a few rogue players did cause some damage to the fabric of the team, and its image......so yes, it will be a good morale-boost

in fact, it should also be morale-boost for Bangladesh......their performance throughout was spectacular, mildly stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z Bhai

jbond197 said:


> Cup would have been shared and both would have been the winner..


 
Ah ... that would have been much better, every one wud be happy. Here, in Bangladesh, everyone is shocked and silence, so close to victory :'(


----------



## kobiraaz

Koun Koun Bola match was fixed???


----------



## WAQAS119



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> Koun Koun Bola match was fixed???



main bola umpire was fixed


----------



## kobiraaz

See tears of Shakib, Nasir, Mushfiq! They will never trade their country for money!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boltu

Congratulations Pakistan
You have God gifted cricketing talents and you deserved it
Though it'll take some serious period of times for Bangladesh to be on par with Pak,India and SL, but i hope they can keep up the momentum.


----------



## SBD-3

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they'd share the trophy.....
> 
> it almost seemed like they were about to tie. In terms of batting performance both were pretty much on par.
> 
> 
> would have been interesting to see what would be the result if Pakistan fielded first


I think if it were a tie on score Bangladesh would win since they achieved the score with lesser wickets lost. But nevertheless, a very well put up show by Bangladesh cricketers, the cricket won in the end and I thoroughly enjoyed the efforts put in by both the teams especially BD given their methodical and relentless approach...well-done Team BD and Pakistan. A match to watch!


----------



## kobiraaz

darkinsky said:


> main bola umpire was fixed


Estúpido mexicano

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

Congratulations Pakistan for being the new asian champs. It was my dream final and honestly all I wanted was a nerve wrecking
final and I am happy that both delivered. PAK truly deserves it since after 2011 WC they were the most consistent subcontinental
team.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Donatello

You know what? I can't wait for those tidbits from India TV.

I really wanna watch what they have to say! 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## darkinsky

Luffy 500 said:


> Congratulations Pakistan for being the new asian champs. It was my dream final and honestly all I wanted was a nerve wrecking
> final and I am happy that both delivered. PAK truly deserves it since after 2011 WC they were the most consistent subcontinental
> team.



thank you and bangladesh too, they play this tournament well outside every body's expectations, too close to declare them losers, infact most of the time we were behind them


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

im not sure we can even call Pakistan consistent....theyve been MORE consistent, but still they can be unpredictable.

we thrashed the Australians, but we lost to England (in non-test matches at that!!)



oh, and we need more dedicated batsmen......a Pakistan Premier League would also be justified; all the other countries are starting their own leagues and our side has been sleeping on it. Nobody cares when WAPDA plays Habib Bank


----------



## darkinsky

kobiraaz said:


> Estúpido mexicano



i was refering to plumblbw not given and akmal and younas N.O


----------



## Infinite

Breaking News: Pak beat Bangladesh to clinch Asia Cup - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Luffy 500 said:


> Congratulations Pakistan for being the new asian champs. It was my dream final and honestly all I wanted was a nerve wrecking
> final and I am happy that both delivered. PAK truly deserves it since after 2011 WC they were the most consistent subcontinental
> team.


Vai, Bangla crowd was pathetic. They lack sporting attitude. They even didn't clap a little when winning team was receiving prize....and shouted Bangladesh Bangladesh... They should learn this is gentlemen's game! And what was Cheema doing! Blocking Mahmudullahs path! Pathetic people all around...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im not sure we can even call Pakistan consistent....theyve been MORE consistent, but still they can be unpredictable.
> 
> we thrashed the Australians, but we lost to England (in non-test matches at that!!)
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and we need more dedicated batsmen......a Pakistan Premier League would also be justified; all the other countries are starting their own leagues and our side has been sleeping on it. Nobody cares when WAPDA plays Habib Bank



we lost to them because we were too tired after white washing them in tests


----------



## Dance

saiyan0321 said:


> we need a mod here some indians are burning soo much that they r now posting offtopic troll posts


 


Abu Zolfiqar said:


> im not sure we can even call Pakistan consistent....theyve been MORE consistent, but still they can be unpredictable.
> 
> we thrashed the Australians, but we lost to England (in non-test matches at that!!)
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and we need more dedicated batsmen......a Pakistan Premier League would also be justified; all the other countries are starting their own leagues and our side has been sleeping on it. Nobody cares when WAPDA plays Habib Bank


. Doesn't Pakistan already have a premier league? It's just domestic player though not international


----------



## Shapur

What a match yar, Feel so sorry for Bangladesh. They came so close but Pakistan's superior bowling won them the match. There is always a next time and well done to Bangladesh for giving Pakistan such a hard match. Bangladesh showed great enthusiasm in the field and bowled superbly. Every loss teaches you something new and Bangladesh can learn alot from this match from Pakistan. With experience more trophies will come for Bangladesh I have no doubt as the talent and commitment is there. 
Congratulations to Pakistan who didn't bat so well but bowled very well in crucial stages and their experience showed. 

Wish Afghanistan can be a part of this cup and maybe Nepal as well in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WAQAS119 said:


>



What is the point of this pic ??  

Unnecessary gloating ? eh!

Between...*Yeah "We Watched you and also Thrashed you" 4 days ago *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z Bhai

Ya there was Boo Boo when Chemma was receiving award cuz he was one who shattered Bangladeshis dream taking Sakib and Mushfique. Crowd were definitely nationalistic. But cheered when Afridi came in applauded BD team. Afridi is really favorite here in BD, when it increased more when his team Dhaka Gladiator won in BPL. Hoping more Pakistani players would come and play BPL next year including Cheema


----------



## Hyde

Dance said:


> . Doesn't Pakistan already have a premier league? It's just domestic player though not international



No Pakistan does not have any premier league. They had an idea of starting PPL back in 2008 but the attack on Sri Lankan team postponed and later scrapped the whole project. There has been many talks about PPL in recent days as well but it doesn't seem like going ahead any time soon.

First the International teams should start coming back to Pakistan before we could invite International players to participate in our local tournament. The situation in Pakistan is getting better and better so I hope that day is not very far (Insha'Allah)

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Shapur

pakistan definetly needs new quality batsmen. The openers and middle order is very bad. Younus Khan is getting old and Misbah ul Haq is a little slow for ODIs. Pakistani cricket board needs to go on a hunting mission to un earth the best batsmen in Pakistan. Give the youngsters a chance, a few old ones have to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

We really improved a lot and inshallah we will emerge as a new cricketing power in Asia. We are still
not there yet though and have a long way to go.

Only thing I hated about our team is why the hell were they crying.Apart from shakib and to some
extent tamim the rest were crying. I hate to say this but in my opinion it was embarrassing. Our
boys done themselves proud and should have acted like matured sportsmen after the match instead
of showing emotions. Even if people argue how young they are they should remember that they 
are representing a country and should know how to hide their emotions. I can understand the 
spectators crying since it was bigger that the WC for us but how can the team act so emotional.


----------



## AHMED85

Congratulations to Pakistan Cricket Team for winning the Asia Cup 2012!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

kobiraaz said:


> Vai, Bangla crowd was pathetic. They lack sporting attitude. They even didn't clap a little when winning team was receiving prize....and shouted Bangladesh Bangladesh... They should learn this is gentlemen's game! And what was Cheema doing! Blocking Mahmudullahs path! Pathetic people all around...


This was possible two runs and main thing is Mahmudullah have to bat but cheema block him deliberately. I don't like his attitude. He(Cheema) should face ban for some matches and some fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Zakii said:


> No Pakistan does not have any premier league. They had an idea of starting PPL back in 2008 but the attack on Sri Lankan team postponed and later scrapped the whole project. There has been many talks about PPL in recent days as well but it doesn't seem like going ahead any time soon.
> 
> First the International teams should start coming back to Pakistan before we could invite International players to participate in our local tournament. The situation in Pakistan is getting better and better so I hope that day is not very far (Insha'Allah)


. Then what's that thing where all the cities play? Like the Karachi dolphins, Lahore lions, etc?


----------



## integra

Came back home and it's 12:30,
it's been a long time since I've seen this city
so much gloomy. Not because of the opponent
or anything but those two runs! Just not fair...

Anyways congrats to Pakistan for their persistency
and a well deserved win.

Proud to be a Bangladeshi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Luffy 500 said:


> We really improved a lot and inshallah we will emerge as a new cricketing power in Asia. We are still
> not there yet though and have a long way to go.
> 
> Only thing I hated about our team is why the hell were they crying.Apart from shakib and to some
> extent tamim the rest were crying. I hate to say this but in my opinion it was embarrassing. Our
> boys done themselves proud and should have acted like matured sportsmen after the match instead
> of showing emotions. Even if people argue how young they are they should remember that they
> are representing a country and should know how to hide their emotions. I can understand the
> spectators crying since it was bigger that the WC for us but how can the team act so emotional.



and poor me only saw Shakib-ul-Hassan getting emotional after the match. His face was so dull and you felt as if he would start crying any time. But I agree with you they should hide their emotions and rather be happy about their overall performance in the tournament. If they can keep the spirits high they could probably win the tournaments against better teams in the future.


----------



## darkinsky

Infinite said:


> Breaking News: Pak beat Bangladesh to clinch Asia Cup - YouTube



as usual they forgot mercurial pakistan, but lets forget, who are we thinking about, bharat small hearted media


----------



## Devil Soul

*KING OF ASIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAQAS119

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> What is the point of this pic ??
> 
> Unnecessary gloating ? eh!
> 
> Between...*Yeah "We Watched you and also Thrashed you" 4 days ago *



*Ghar Le JA.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Dance said:


> . Then what's that thing where all the cities play? Like the Karachi dolphins, Lahore lions, etc?



That's a domestic tournament being held since decades. Couple of years ago... Banks used to play against each and the players were hired by the banks and other civil departments. But nowadays Cities are playing against each other in the similar fashion.

It is not a premier league... every single test playing nation has domestic structure in the country but that is not regarded as premier leagues like IPL. England has different counties playing against each other and they also hire International players every year but even that is not regarded as premier league like IPL due to the fact these tournaments are held/financed by the ECB and not by franchises like in IPL.

IPL is all about business.. it's not cricket but a plain business

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

a perfect gift for PAKISTAN on 23rd March

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> Vai, Bangla crowd was pathetic. They lack sporting attitude. They even didn't clap a little when winning team was receiving prize....and shouted Bangladesh Bangladesh... They should learn this is gentlemen's game! And what was Cheema doing! Blocking Mahmudullahs path! Pathetic people all around...



I agree with you there bro. Nationalistic sentiments run high whenever home team plays.But the crowds cheered Afridi when he was called on the presentation. Afridi has a real fan base here in BD. 
And on Cheema blocking Mahmudullahs
path, I have seen this in many cricketing matches but my question is , is it lagal i.e do the player gets punishment for that 
after the match? It can also occur if the players are get distracted in such pressure cooking scenario, but this possibility
is very unlikely in this case I think.


----------



## Shapur

Devil Soul said:


> *KING OF ASIA*



lol, Misbah looks like a pimp


----------



## darkinsky

Shapur said:


> What a match yar, Feel so sorry for Bangladesh. They came so close but Pakistan's superior bowling won them the match. There is always a next time and well done to Bangladesh for giving Pakistan such a hard match. Bangladesh showed great enthusiasm in the field and bowled superbly. Every loss teaches you something new and Bangladesh can learn alot from this match from Pakistan. With experience more trophies will come for Bangladesh I have no doubt as the talent and commitment is there.
> Congratulations to Pakistan who didn't bat so well but bowled very well in crucial stages and their experience showed.
> 
> Wish Afghanistan can be a part of this cup and maybe Nepal as well in the future.



our batting did enough to defend the score,i will not go as far as saying we didnt bat well, the low middleorderproved they will rescue the team if needed


----------



## Shapur

darkinsky said:


> our batting did enough to defend the score,i will not go as far as saying we didnt well, the low middleorderproved they will rescue the team if needed



That last over from Bangladesh where they conceded 17 runs lost Bangladesh the match. There were so many extras in that last over. I am not criticizing Pakistani batting lower order because they are mainly bowlers who are not reliable. A good team needs to rely on their openers and middle order not tail enders. If Pakistan finds a few good batsmen, they can be the best team in the world as their bowling is very strong. I think Pakistani fielding has also improved over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Devil Soul said:


> a perfect gift for PAKISTAN on 23rd March


In Sher E Bangla stadium also. It was his brainchild i guess... Bangla again helped you this time to get rid of Endiah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

boltu said:


> Congratulations Pakistan
> You have God gifted cricketing talents and you deserved it
> Though it'll take some serious period of times for Bangladesh to be on par with Pak,India and SL, but i hope they can keep up the momentum.



Im sure they will. They have already proven themselves well.

Look at players like Tamim Iqbal, man. Consistent batting demon throughout the tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> What is the point of this pic ??
> 
> Unnecessary gloating ? eh!
> 
> Between...*Yeah "We Watched you and also Thrashed you" 4 days ago *



Nice pics dude - i think its on the wrong thread - this threads about the Asia final between Pakistan and Bangladesh. This pic is not related to the final is it??


----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Last over of the match






I feel very sorry for Bangladesh now 

We have won many International tournaments in the past... We have also won the World Cup... Aik baar Bangladesh yeh tournament jeet jaata to in ki cricket ko bohat faida pohanchta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aamerjamal

Zakii said:


> Last over of the match
> 
> I feel very sorry for Bangladesh now
> 
> We have won many International tournaments in the past... We have also won the World Cup... Aik baar Bangladesh yeh tournament jeet jaata to in ki cricket ko bohat faida pohanchta



feel sorry for those pakistani who support BD team after they backstabbed us, why we have to support them, we done everything for this team rite from start but when ever times comes they go and sit in the lap of BCCI.

the faces and tears of BD teams will give the best slap to mustafa qamal and they remember it forever.

PS: sorry but no sorry for BD supporters coz they deserve it after BCB backstabbed us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

aamerjamal said:


> feel sorry for those pakistani who support BD team after they backstabbed us, why we have to support them, we done everything for this team rite from start but when ever times comes they go and sit in the lap of BCCI.
> 
> the faces and tears of BD teams will give the best slap to mustafa qamal and they remember it forever.
> 
> PS: sorry but no sorry for BD supporters coz they deserve it after BCB backstabbed us.



The series is not completely postponed/cancelled

May be you are judging too early.. and even if they don't come to play cricket... they do have a valid reason not to come to Pakistan. Yes Mustafa Kamal did not do well after PCB nominated him for the next ICC President but this thread is not about the character of BCB Chairman


----------



## Roybot

Congrats Pakistan.


----------



## Al-zakir

Zakii said:


> Last over of the match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very sorry for Bangladesh now
> 
> We have won many International tournaments in the past... We have also won the World Cup... Aik baar Bangladesh yeh tournament jeet jaata to in ki cricket ko bohat faida pohanchta



Even the Pakistani supporters are quiet. Something. Some wonderful comments there for us.


----------



## Karachiite

aamerjamal said:


> feel sorry for those pakistani who support BD team after they backstabbed us, why we have to support them, we done everything for this team rite from start but when ever times comes they go and sit in the lap of BCCI.
> 
> the faces and tears of BD teams will give the best slap to mustafa qamal and they remember it forever.
> 
> PS: sorry but no sorry for BD supporters coz they deserve it after BCB backstabbed us.



Exactly and did you see how the pathetic crowd was booing Pakistan at the start of the match and then when Pakistan won, they were getting booed again. Cheema, Ajmal and some other players were getting booed as well. Not even a single clap. It's sad and pathetic Pakistanis were supporting Bangladesh over Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Al-zakir said:


> Even the Pakistani supporters are quiet. Something. Some wonderful comments there for us.


Well the joy of winning Asia cup could be so much that we would have filled 50 pages celebrating on PDF. See we won against Bangladesh and not many people bothered to reply 

Had this win came against India.... may be it was 2 days public holiday on Defence.pk from rest of the threads

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

*Celebrations in Quetta....
*






Proud of Balochis..




*Karachi...*






*Lahore...*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanz

Z Bhai said:


> *Ya there was Boo Boo when Chemma was receiving award cuz he was one who shattered Bangladeshis dream taking Sakib and Mushfique.* Crowd were definitely nationalistic. But cheered when Afridi came in applauded BD team. Afridi is really favorite here in BD, when it increased more when his team Dhaka Gladiator won in BPL. Hoping more Pakistani players would come and play BPL next year including Cheema



sorry to say that's really pathetic of the crowd and really bad sportmanship in pakistan we'd never even boo indians or anyone else for that matter and vice versa .


----------



## darkinsky

khanz said:


> sorry to say that's really pathetic of the crowd and really bad sportmanship in pakistan we'd never even boo indians or anyone else for that matter and vice versa .



bengalis hardly support us,most of them support india rather than pakistan, they were booing since the very beginning,if you watched the match you know


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

For Indians ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aamerjamal

Zakii said:


> Well the joy of winning Asia cup could be so much that we would have filled 50 pages celebrating on PDF. See we won against Bangladesh and not many people bothered to reply
> 
> Had this win came against India.... may be it was 2 days public holiday on Defence.pk from rest of the threads



celebration is not about winning against BD but winning Asia Cup? i agree against India it doubles the joy. but win is a win.
atleast now misbah's critics will shut there mouth for month or so.
one i must add, whatmore is a lucky coach.......


----------



## Roybot

Lol Bangladeshi captain hugging Shakib and crying ! He is like a kid.


----------



## khanz

darkinsky said:


> bengalis hardly support us,most of them support india rather than pakistan, they were booing since the very beginning,if you watched the match you know



yeah I know just stating my opinion I did watch bits of it but had alot of work today not too much into cricket other than the world cup but really glad to see pakistan win


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I am Sad for Bangladesh, they realy played well...

But

Congratz to Pakistan team for giving gift to nation on night of *Pakistan Day - 23 March*


----------



## darkinsky

Karachiite said:


> Exactly and did you see how the pathetic crowd was booing Pakistan at the start of the match and then when Pakistan won, they were getting booed again. Cheema, Ajmal and some other players were getting booed as well. Not even a single clap. It's sad and pathetic Pakistanis were supporting Bangladesh over Pakistan.



pakistanis dont know the reality of bengalis, i just visited bengla cricket forum and they were very pro india there

Match Thread: Asia Cup 2012, India vs Pakistan, March 18, 2012 14:00 local time at SBNS, Mirpur - Page 3 - BanglaCricket Forum

this thread is about indo-pak match


----------



## aamerjamal

darkinsky said:


> bengalis hardly support us,most of them support india rather than pakistan, they were booing since the very beginning,if you watched the match you know



actually what you expecting from them, they shows the same behavior to there own people, example: look at tamim's 50 celed, counting of four fingure, dont know what other think but for me he is actually insulting there board member because they refuse to include him in squad after a long pathetic performance.


----------



## Emmie

^^^ Guys this is quite unnecessary to discuss, lets abstain.. We had a great match to watch today and more importantly we lifted up the trophy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Emmie said:


> ^^^ Guys this is quite unnecessary to discuss, lets abstain.. We had a great match to watch today and more importantly we lifted up the trophy..



you should really visit the link i gave,and see for yourself, they hate us


----------



## khanz

darkinsky said:


> pakistanis dont know the reality of bengalis, i just visited bengla cricket forum and they were very pro india there
> 
> Match Thread: Asia Cup 2012, India vs Pakistan, March 18, 2012 14:00 local time at SBNS, Mirpur - Page 3 - BanglaCricket Forum
> 
> this thread is about indo-pak match



bro it's probably best not to bring that kinda stuff up it'll only further bad sentiment between pakistanis
,bangladeshis and indians they can support who they want and it's better we celebrate our win rather than worry what team they like we don't need their support we've already won


----------



## Emmie

darkinsky said:


> you should really visit the link i gave,and see for yourself, they hate us



Ow Thats not new to me.. I know some circles in B'desh are really anti Pakistan, we have some typical members on PDF too. lets keep sports away from politics.

hey, I like your new avatar..


----------



## Dance

Lol at the poll now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nvm...............


----------



## Dance

Well this win was good gift to Pakistan for 23rd March aka Pakistan day!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Emmie

Dance said:


> Lol at the poll now!



people are still voting.. lol



darkinsky said:


> dude the bengalis in PDF are naturally adapted to this environment, doesnt mean the 160 million bengalis out there are what is represented in this 10-20 members



I think you didn't get what I implied there... Just cut the crap.


----------



## khanz

Dance said:


> Well this win was good gift to Pakistan for 23rd March aka Pakistan day!



and on their own home turf makes the victory even sweeter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

khanz said:


> and on their own home turf makes the victory even sweeter



There was a lot of pressure on Pakistan, its always hard to play away from home especially to play on a ground with a hostile crowd. Also the fact that that they haven't been able to play at home for a while has been hard. But they came through and I'm proud of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Emmie said:


> Ow Thats not new to me.. I know some circles in B'desh are really anti Pakistan, we have some typical members on PDF too. lets keep sports away from politics.
> 
> hey, I like your new avatar..


One off topic post since some of you guys are generalizing Bangladeshi people in many posts...

I partially agree with you but few people does not represent the whole nation. Let me give you one example. There was a Bangladeshi guy who joined my school back in 2000. He used to hate me for no reason and never talked to me. I tried to speak to him but he was the only Bangladeshi guy in my class and never spoke to me. I did not even know the separation story of Pakistan and Bangladesh and only knew that both countries used to be One Pakistan before 1971. But after couple of weeks/months he started speaking to me as he had no other option since we had to do school-work in groups etc...

When I grew up I learned that most of the Bangladeshi people were not like him and they used to love Pakistan. I met hundred's of Bangladeshi people afterwards and almost none of them had hard-feelings about Pakistan. There were one or two rare occasions when I was disappointed but overall they were very close to Pakistanis. I know there are many idiots on Internet too but trust me if there are 5 million people who hate Pakistan, there are 15 million who loves Pakistan. You just have to experience the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

I think it is time to lay rest to this thread.


----------



## darkinsky

why bengalis should love us?? they celebrate 1971 war day not the exact date i remember, do you know what is taught in their schools? no,the UK bengalis and overseas bengalis are a different case, like bengalis from saudi arabia etc etc, they love us because they are not taught hatred, most of the neutral bengalis here in PDF are the overseas bengalis, look al zakir's flag and many others for eg

bengalis have celebrated out victory against west indies because we were asians, as far as asian support goes,i doubt bengalis would even prefer us over lankans

some bengalis cheered for us in previous matches because of two reasons, the indian defeat would have made easy their way to finals, and the BSF killings these bengalis have been hearing lately


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

congratulation to all PAKISTANIS, and bangladeshi players played extremely well.......


----------



## BATMAN

The biggest dilemma of Pakistan team has always been field placing, bowlers shall also learn to bowl according to the field.

Basic rule, when ever a right handed bowler bowl a left hander, cover shall bee well protected.


----------



## Karachiite

darkinsky said:


> pakistanis dont know the reality of bengalis, i just visited bengla cricket forum and they were very pro india there
> 
> Match Thread: Asia Cup 2012, India vs Pakistan, March 18, 2012 14:00 local time at SBNS, Mirpur - Page 3 - BanglaCricket Forum
> 
> this thread is about indo-pak match



Read the thread on the Pak-Bd match, its worse. Can't believe some Pakistanis supported Bangladesh over their own team. The comments some bangalis have written about Pakistan are disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Zakii said:


> One off topic post since some of you guys are generalizing Bangladeshi people in many posts...
> 
> I partially agree with you but few people does not represent the whole nation. Let me give you one example. There was a Bangladeshi guy who joined my school back in 2000. He used to hate me for no reason and never talked to me. I tried to speak to him but he was the only Bangladeshi guy in my class and never spoke to me. I did not even know the separation story of Pakistan and Bangladesh and only knew that both countries used to be One Pakistan before 1971. But after couple of weeks/months he started speaking to me as he had no other option since we had to do school-work in groups etc...
> 
> When I grew up I learned that most of the Bangladesh were not like him and they used to love Pakistan. I met hundred's of Bangladeshi people afterwards and almost none of them had hard-feelings about Pakistan. There were one or two rare occasions when I was disappointed but overall they were very close to Pakistanis. I know there are many idiots on Internet too but trust me if there are 5 million people who hate Pakistan, there are 15 million who loves Pakistan. You just have to experience the reality



I am sure this post is not directed to me... Never in this thread I talked about malice or generalized B'deshi people, did not even turn to people who have been busy spreading hatred.

I completely agree with you, a few people do not represent the entire nation... I had a bad experience with a B'deshi guy but that did not alter my mind in fact letter got nullified when I worked with a B'deshi girl..Overall I don't have any hard feelings about B'desh and its people.

Only thing that I have problem with is when they ask for an apology..


----------



## darkinsky

yeah bengalis were sayin like 'why we had to get beaten esp from pakistan' i just rephrased it, like they are some australians or proteas!! just forgot the mennow team of january 2012

, got ODI white wash


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh man. I hate Karachiite and Darkinsky from now on. Now, ab khush.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

March is a special month for them so they were excited about winning but they forgot March is much more important for us. Also some Bangalis were saying the final was like 1971 for them. Hahah Asia Cup for them is like the World Cup or something. We don't even care about it that much. For us it's just another tournament we won and game that we beat Bangladesh in, we've beaten them like 30 times out of 31 games now I think.

Anyways congrats Bangladesh, hopefully you will play sensible cricket now and become a non minnow. It's about time I guess considering Sri Lanka started in the 80s and won a world cup in 1996 and now are one of the top teams in cricket. But please try to beat teams outside Bangladesh, no one likes a ghar ka sher.


----------



## darkinsky

never mind forget it, zakir, no offense, you know the reality, you can hate me but cant change the reality

adios..


----------



## khanz

yeah seriously why are so many Pakistanis also supporting Bangladesh am I missing something do bengalis support Pakistan ? just for the record I have not hate towards Bangladeshis but I feel we should support our own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance

khanz said:


> yeah seriously why are so many Pakistanis also supporting Bangladesh am I missing something do bengalis support Pakistan ? just for the record I have not hate towards Bangladeshis but I feel we should support our own country.



If one does not put their country above everything then that country will never advance. We need some serious nationalism!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

khanz said:


> yeah seriously why are so many Pakistanis also supporting Bangladesh am I missing something do bengalis support Pakistan ? just for the record I have not hate towards Bangladeshis but I feel we should support our own country.



That was outrageous to see some Pakistanis supporting B'desh in a match B"desh was playing against their own team..

Sounds weird...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

2012 ROCKS FOR PAKISTAN SO FAR ! CHINOY BROUGHT US OUR FIRST OSCAR AND NOW WE HAVE THE ASIA CUP TOO YEAH WE ARE KICKING *** 
GO PAK !


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

hehe i just love the Pakistanis and south asians in general celebrate so much passion  
nobody does it like desis I must admit


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think some politicians in BD made the match unnecessary controversial and there may have been some idiot Awami Leaguer's in the crowds who booed Pakistan (which I did not actually notice while I watched the match) but this was wrong and most Bangladeshis would disapprove. Pakistan won fair and square and Bangladesh put up a good fight and should be proud of their performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sashan

Congrats Pakistan. Odd luck Bangladesh - was a very good match as I wanted.


----------



## iPhone

I have known and met a ton of Bangladeshi people here in NY. This city is a cultural melting pot. From school to college to work I have made friends with Bangladeshis, Indians everyone.

And honestly I have met not a single Bangladeshi who came across sour and with resentment. Today after the match I went to this Bangladeshi store to buy some small locks for suitcases as we are going to Pakistan today and I am typing this message from inside the plane, anyway he looks at me and as usual gives me a big smile and says what a match, you guys rightly won. And in return I expressed how greatly Bangladesh has played today and this entire tournament, what a great.

Upon making the purchase of the locks he automatically says with a smile, going to Pakistan right.
I'm telling you guys there is hardly any resentment for Pak among Bangladeshi. Don't pay attention to some of these morons. Lemme go to sleep my flight is about to take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...ey.-2551281099919656321:interface.m_basic:c.m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

It shows Bangladesh had fought back by only two rupees, I mean two runs! Their face has been finally exposed in anti-Pakistan sentiments when Pakistan lifted the trophy! 

Congratulations to Pakkkkiissttaaan!


----------



## Avisheik

Congrats pakistan  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Can we reach 100 pages?


----------



## VelocuR

Bangladesh will remember this forever and will hate us for the rest of their life?








By the way, noone congratulated Sarfraz Ahmad who saved Pakistan and Shahid Afridi some runs
















Last 45-50overs gave us alot of heart attacks,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Cheema being a fearless Jatt held his nerve, with a superb yorker for the final ball, I rename you Maula Jatt.

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Guys, i know we won the Asia Cup, and I myself am greatly elated. But we have to discuss our batting line up! During this match.


Younis Khan : He is one of the greatest fielders no doubt. But his batting, was totally awful. He's been inconsistent! He should really work hard as we need him. In addition, he is one of the most experienced players.

Shahid Afridi: Your bowling has been excellent. But sadly, your batting has not been up to performance. Even though you scored 32 runs, you should have played more sensible cricket and hold on longer, rather than depending on tail enders like Ajmal and Cheema.

Umar Akmal : There was no need to play that rash shot actually! I hope you will learn with experience, as we need more aggressive batsman like you.

Umar gul: A no ball on the 49th over!?!?!? Seriously?!?! Compared to cheema, you have bowled really superbly conceding few runs. However you should learn how to bowl under pressure, as we cannot always rely on our spin, especially during critical moments like this!
*
And I would like to compliment as well the others....*

Safarez : Its because of this guy, our score was higher. He has proved to be a good wicketkeeper as well as a potential batsman who bat under pressure. I hope they keep him at that spot!

Aizaz Cheema : You were amazing, both your bat as well as your bowling. You held on with Safarez at the last over and even hitting a 4. For a guy who has excelled only in the field of only bowling, I must say you did a good job in batting! Now you record score for batting in an innnings is "7"! For your bowling however, I realised that when it comes to normal non-pressure overs, you concede too many runs. I believe you try to bowl too fast and lose your sense of direction . However, you are a very reliable bowler during pressure moments. You bowl superbly well under pressure. Damn, I was even biting my fingernails. But you performed well and deserve this. Hope you train hard!

Saeed Ajmal : There is no doubt you are the elite bowler in the squad. You have done a good job. Honestly, if I was the captain, I wouldn't dare to ask you to bowl in the final overs, since I believe spinning balls can be hit pretty hard! Shows how much the captain has faith in you!


----------



## Karachiite

My nigga Sarfaraz Ahmed has really made his fans proud today. Great batting and great wicketkeeping. I've been his fan since his first ODI and he has really made a loyal fan like me proud!! 

Hopefully he will be promoted to middle order and continue giving great knocks.


----------



## Rafi

Karachiite said:


> My nigga Sarfaraz Ahmed has really made his fans proud today. Great batting and great wicketkeeping. I've been his fan since his first ODI and he has really made a loyal fan like me proud!!
> 
> Hopefully he will be promoted to middle order and continue giving great knocks.



Inshallah


----------



## Isaths

If Bangladeshies are supporting their country over Pakistan than wats wrong in dat?
If Pakistanies have soft corner for Bangladesh than dnt try to take it away. 

Just dnt forget this, whenever Pakistan had played against any country beside Bangladesh, most of bangladeshies had always supported Pakistan.

Congratulation Pakistan and well done Bangladesh. Thank u for giving us a tough fight and making this win worthy for us.
I am happy for my country but watching BN plyers cry was heartbreaking


----------



## EagleEyes

Umar Akmal little bastard always in the middle holding the trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

Zakii said:


> Last over of the match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel very sorry for Bangladesh now
> 
> We have won many International tournaments in the past... We have also won the World Cup... Aik baar Bangladesh yeh tournament jeet jaata to in ki cricket ko bohat faida pohanchta



Haven't learned anything from match-fixing scandal?

Cricket should be played as a sport that it is and we should leave politics and emotions out of it.

By the way, here is the full video of Bangladeshi cricket team crying.


----------



## Dance

February/ March have been pretty good for Pakistan.

First an Oscar win

And now this. Hopefully this winning streak will continue.


----------



## DarkPrince

bangladesh sirf 2 run se har gaya mama 

but bangladesh becoming stronger day by day

inshaAllah in future we will be a top class team


----------



## DarkPrince

agar stadium me kisine anti pakistan bat ki hai toh wo hasina supporter honge

hasina khud bhi ayi hui thi stadium pe


----------



## VelocuR

Yes, I had bad experiences with Bengali and their attitudes toward Pakistan but in contrast here PDF some famous Bengali (Al-Zakir, genmirajborgza786) have strong loves for Pakistan. Try to balance love/hate relationship. Their fans are extremely anti-Pakistan and didn't show congratulated us in sportsmanship manners. 


Overall Championships:

India superpaawer: 5
Sri Lanka: 4
Pakistan: 2
Bangladesh: Finalist


Hopefully we will look forward final match between India vs Bangladesh next Asia Cup!


----------



## 53fd

Without wanting to ruin the goodwill spirit of the thread by bringing politics into it, but I have a ton of Bangladeshi friends, & for the most part, most of them have no resentment against Pakistan. General rules: the young generation of Bangladeshis do not have the resentment for Pakistan that their parents had, & Bangladeshis from Bangladesh are more pro-Pakistan, whereas the Bangladeshis born and raised in the West are pro-India. In fact, during the WC semi finals, we were 5 Pakistanis, there were 4 Bangladeshis and 10 Indian friends; 3 out of the 4 Bangladeshis supported Pakistan against India, & the 3 were constantly taunted (for fun) by my Indian friends, especially when India won.


----------



## VelocuR

Guys, don't need to bash about crying, I have seen Australian crying finalist in the WC 1996, Sri Lanka went to finalist (two times straightin row), they are emotional crying too. Even South Africa can't make it to the final match, they cried alot. Whatever Pakistan lost, they will always laugh. We lost importantly match to India (i.e semifinal), we laugh! What will the reaction if Pakistan lost today, I wonder? 


*(Shakib Al Hasan laughed when captain cried, see yourself @1:00)*


----------



## monitor




----------



## Tiger Awan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Guys, don't need to bash about crying, I have seen Australian crying finalist in the WC 1996, Sri Lanka went to finalist (two times straightin row), they are emotional crying too. Even South Africa can't make it to the final match, they cried alot. Whatever Pakistan lost, they will always laugh. We lost importantly match to India (i.e semifinal), we laugh!
> 
> *(Shakib Al Hasan laughed when captain cried, see yourself @1:00)*



What Bengalis did was NOTHING

People in Brazil die of heart attack and conduct collective crying lol through out the contury whenever their team fail to win the worldcup. Even during club matches things can get out of hand and to control them Alcohol is banned in the vicinity of the stadiums

This is sport madness and should be respected


----------



## WAQAS119

Dance said:


>


----------



## WAQAS119

Bwahahahahaha........................!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

WAQAS119 said:


>



lol some of those dances were downright hilarious!


----------



## VelocuR

*Karachiites celebrate Pak victory in Asia Cup*
















KARACHI: The victory of Pakistan cricket team over Bangladesh in the Asia Cup 2012 final on Thursday was celebrated all over the city with great zeal.

*To watch the match, large video screens were installed by different organisations, clubs and fans in many areas of the city, including Machchar Colony, Moosa Colony, Federal B Area, Gulshan-e-Iqbal, Azam Basti, Bengali Para Korangi, Orangi Town, Arts Council of Pakistan Karachi, Sea View, Mumtaz Mobile Mall, some universities and other educational institutions.*

*Fans of Pakistan and Bangladeshi cricket teams wore shirts of their favourite team. They painted flags on their faces. Boys were riding bikes and raising slogans of &#8216;Pakistan Zindabad&#8217; after the victory.*

Another video screen was set up at a shop in Gulshan-e-Iqbal, Block 13D, near Own Heights Apartments, where Asad, Imran alias Mama, Miandad Baloch, Sajid, Javed and Saqib commented over the performances of teams as saying they were very glad over the victory of Pakistan but Bangladesh also played good.

Meanwhile, Sindh Information Minister Shazia Marri also congratulated the Pakistani nation and cricket team over the victory and expressed well wishes for future.

Massive traffic jams occurred in different areas of the city after conclusion of match as a large number of jubilant cricket lovers took to the streets and danced on the tunes of drumbeats. They also raised slogans in favour of Pakistan cricket team.

To celebrate the victory, jubilant people opened aerial fire in Khokhrapar, Hassan Square, Old Sabzi Mandi, NIPA, Jamshed Quarters, Liaquatabad, Nazimabad, Gulistan-e-Jauhar, Saddar, City Railway Colony, Empress Market, Machchar Colony, Keamari and Lines Area in which 13 people, including a boy and a woman were injured. Police shifted the injured to the Civil Hospital Karachi, Abbasi Shaheed Hospital and Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre for treatment.

Later a man Badshah Khan, who was injured in Zaman Town Korangi, succumbed to his injuries.

I am also Karachiites. 




Tiger Awan said:


> What Bengalis did was NOTHING
> 
> People in Brazil die of heart attack and conduct collective crying lol through out the contury whenever their team fail to win the worldcup. Even during club matches things can get out of hand and to control them Alcohol is banned in the vicinity of the stadiums
> 
> This is sport madness and should be respected



LOL. Yes, we do have heart-attacks and very nervous last 5 overs, it is damn close. They made us too much difficult work and pressures us, heck we won by TWO runs!






Love this, man!


----------



## Al-zakir

Karachiite said:


> My *nigga*.



Are you a African American(Black), by any chance or growing up in ghetto of Canada.


----------



## Pak_Sher

Bangladesh Team have come a long way and if they work hard just a little more, they will be a tough opponent to beat. It was a great game.


----------



## Tiger Awan

RaptorRX707 said:


> LOL. Yes, we do have heart-attacks and very nervous last 5 overs, it is damn close. They made us too much difficult work and pressures us, heck we won by TWO runs!



Pakistanis do have heart attacks but we continue to live but Brazilians dont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Al-zakir said:


> Are you a African American(Black), by any chance or growing up in ghetto of Canada.



Yee grew up in the ghettos of Rexdale. Been hustlin on da streets tho


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well I feel for Bangladesh as they are one of ours , but they have a Young Team vs a Team of Veterans

I mean , if the Bangladesh players had played with composure when they were 60/0 and focused on simple 2-3 runs a over by running they would have done well but , in experience and lack of Finals experience showed 

It happens to best of Teams Bangladesh is the Pakistan of the 60's -70's coming close yet losing but fighting team 

And this is their Legacy , that they will come out stronger from this Tournament and hopefully their Fans will support them 

But congrats to Pakistan and Our squad they did what was expected

Bangladesh plays same style as Pakistan 

Pakistan's batting has had mood swings and we all know it , and Bangladesh has same issues 
But they need more Cricket similarly Pakistan needs more cricket 

Pretty soon , it will be Bangladesh and Pakistan Top two teams in Asia , India will keep getting knocked out first round tough times ahead for India

In All Honesty Bangladesh played better restricting Pakistan to Just 200 runs if it was not for a 
"fluke 30 runs in end" 

And also fluke outs by their batsmen when they made 60 runs solid partnerships 

I think the CROWD and occasion got to young players, in some ways I wished we would give them the first cup but , that would not be fair play but in end we hope they will bounce back and win 1 for their fans

And when Drop Em Catches - Younis , take 3 catches in game , which he normally drops you know luck is on Pakistan's side I mean 19 runs in end I mean 19 runs ...

Pakistan also crashed to Australia in Finals of world cup 1999 so we know how the "Mega Collapses" work ...

But in Saqib (Sakib) Bangladesh have a player clibre of Inzi who has "fight" and leadership this guy will be a great star


----------



## fatman17

close match - i was sweating bullets -anyway BD played very well. good to see that they have many talented young players. and ofcourse congrats PK


----------



## VelocuR

WebMaster said:


> Umar Akmal little bastard always in the middle holding the trophy.


----------



## Jango

i do feel for bangladesh, don't know why, the effort they put in, the determination of doing something for their coutnry, but we had it as well.

Congrats to both teams, but WOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## jetti

Good match.. Well done BD. Its just about the experience.increasing the competitions is good for cricket. I think they were the best team in this tournament.


----------



## Arsalan

i will like to congratulate all the Bangladeshi members, man, BD played great.. i hope and sincerely wish they can keep..
the future is bright, the new players are performing well nad more importantly, performing as one!
great fighting spirit and great show of talent!
kepp it up, congratulations!

and for the Pakistani boys, well,, celebrate, we have won the Asia Cup!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

Congrats guys , after India was out , i was supporting Pakistan anyway


----------



## Jango

Well TBH< I did not hear any bangladeshi player congratulating the Pakistani team on this victory.
BUt what the hay.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Even though Bangladesh lost, but they played best cricket in the tournament...even batter then India and Pakistan 

Love you Bangladesh


----------



## MZUBAIR

For Indians 






For Pakistanis and Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

MZUBAIR said:


> For Indians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Pakistanis and Bangladeshis



What is this for.. dont understand. from what i know we beat pakistan, pak bt BD, BD beat india. OK..


----------



## Infinite

Gotta love the reactions of Indians on different forums - Totally butthurt!Good Work by the Pakistani Team.I remember how some Indian Members were posting smilies on this thread when Bangladeshis were take our wickets but when Pakistani won..nothing from them just silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

iPhone said:


> not to mention all the butt jokes you become center of as an Indian. And that stupid hard accent. And the sterotypical grocery guy, "hey man don't take my lottery ticket", say it in a strong indian accent and you get the gist.





iPhoneI live in New York and I would rather be called terrorist than be called indian..[/QUOTE said:


> This nothing but flaming and spitting the venom.... Majority of Indians here on the thread have congratulated Pakistan for Winning the cup and acknowledged the fight put by BD. Not only that, BD have won the heart of Indian (and am sure of Srilankans as well) for winning the matches against us... This is being a stereotype.. Also there is nothing for which you should drag India and fellow Indians in this thread... You had your chance in the tournament and we had ours... You failed to beat us but won the cup... Thats good. We beat you but failed to qualify for finals... Thats bad on our part... But celebrating your Victory by bashing and insulting Indians is not Justifiable... There are good memberes like Asim Aqeel whoes not a single post you would find which is offtopic or for bashing us... I hope you learn something from that.... And for all of you we watched whole match (almost) and wanted BD to win not because we hate Pakistan, but we wanted a nation to rewarded for what they have done so far in cricket... Jo jeeta wohi Sikandar.. this is true but BD have won the hearts and wish they could register win of major tournaments..
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jetti

Infinite said:


> Gotta love the reactions of Indians on different forums - Totally butthurt!Good Work by the Pakistani Team.I remember how some Indian Members were posting smilies on this thread when Bangladeshis were take our wickets but when Pakistani won..nothing from them just silence.


no you dont realise, that people in india are pissed with india for getting beaten in Aus and Eng. No one cared for this tournament. Seriously people have had enough of indian team and amount of meaningless cricket. Honestly I would be the first person to say that they deserve to be out. and even if Ind won, i would have said "bahar gaye to bane bakri, yehan aaker sher bane?". In fact even SRT's lame hundred did not have much jubilation as would have been if he did it in england

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

RaptorRX707 said:


> There are several reasons for Pakistan shouldn't win the final game. Why? I can explain the reasons.
> 
> *Bangladesh:*
> 10-15 years struggles
> No champion history
> Working hard training
> shock India, Sri Lanka
> long waiting
> Must deserve Champion in front of them at Dhaka- (better for home fans emotionals)
> 
> 
> *Pakistan:*
> Stupid captain Misbah (if lose, he will be removed from the position)
> Lose to England 4-0 ODIs recently
> Lose to India recently, bad bowlings
> Already won many championships (past)
> Corruption/Bookies/Cheating (Aamir, Butt, Asif)
> Don't need Championship
> 
> *Predictions: * Bangladesh will win.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind- Pakistan gave the opportunity to Bangladesh- first ever win in the world cup.



How old are you mate???



jetti said:


> There is an island called madagascar which used to be filled with a bird called Dodo for centuries. They had never seen Man. When the portugese first arrived there, unlike other birds / animals in the continent which used to take flight or run away at the sight of men, these used to dawdle toward Man. Man easily clubbed them to death and soon it got extinct. DOdo apparently means stupid in portugese.
> I suspect the yournger generation of BDeshis have never ilved under Pak rule.



ok DODO thanx for letting us know. Now go back and do more dodo things while we celebrate here with our bengladeshi brothers.


----------



## Omar1984

monitor said:


>



This is just sad. They should toughen up and be strong for their country. What will their younger fans think when they see their heroes crying over a game.


----------



## kobiraaz

One Bangladeshi died because of heart attack when Nasir Jamshed took catch of Mashrafee!


----------



## Jackdaws

Bangladesh played out of their skins. Expecting them to beat 3 top teams in a row was asking for too much. And indeed they still haven't learned how to absorb pressure. They are a good team now - not too different from Sri Lanka in the early 90s. Remember, Lanka did not win anything of note before they straight away won the '96 World Cup. So well played Bangladesh - you will win tournaments in a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinite

kobiraaz said:


> One Bangladeshi died because of heart attack when Nasir Jamshed took catch of Mashrafee!


Are you serious?If yes, post the news link?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

khanz said:


> yeah seriously why are so many Pakistanis also supporting Bangladesh am I missing something do bengalis support Pakistan ? just for the record I have not hate towards Bangladeshis but I feel we should support our own country.


 
I am sure all pakistani are so happy and excited about winning this asia cup and there is no doubt about it but if you win a match or cup dont mean you start bashing other teams or players to celebrate your win. We can learn to be humble especially when there are many things which need to be improved and no harms in appreciating the good cricket of others teams but you need big heart for that and bangladesh surprised the world with great effort which peoples were not expecting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I think may be its our asian habit to get out of control in win or lose ..india won against pak and they were out of the world and now pak got win against bangldesh and they are feeling real king of asia and i am sure if bangldesh win this cup they were also feeling the same that they are the best


----------



## kobiraaz

Infinite said:


> Are you serious?If yes, post the news link?


 
thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=36632


----------



## WAQAS119

Kings of Doosra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamerjamal

kobiraaz said:


> thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=36632



may b put every thing on BD wins "satta"


----------



## aamerjamal

kobiraaz said:


> thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=36632



may b put every thing on BD wins "satta"


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

^^^^^^^

so much jazba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

People are committing suicide in Bangladesh over this match...honestly they need to get over it, its just a game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i was laying in bed depressed after our final match in mohali -- i didnt even call my boss to tell him i wont be coming to work.....


so this was a good chance to regain our pride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i was laying in bed depressed after our final match in mohali



Well its natural it feel depressed and angry, I understand that.

But committing suicide over this? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

who commit suicide?


----------



## boltu

WAQAS119 said:


> Kings of Doosra


Who is the man with Azmal? Saqlain mushtak !!


----------



## Tacit Wave

boltu said:


> Who is the man with Azmal? Saqlain mushtak !!


 Yup ! he is saqlain mushtaq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

yikes! I think Shahid Afridi was a bit sleepy and just wanted to go home. 

He greeted fans @ Quaid e Azam Int'L Airport in Karachi ---apparently from what i heard, one fan who wanted autograph accidentally tripped his young daughter and he got furious

anyone know the details?







just in from the fan: "if Shahid bhai slaps me, its not a problem"


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

^ What the hell.. Why he was so angry ? 

I don't see his young daughter or any girl there


----------



## Rana4pak




----------



## Hyde

Celebrations in Quetta!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

May our Team and country enjoy more moments of joy 

I am thinking of tweaking up this photo and putting a green flag instead of bat in his hand  would look nice 






Kohili celebrating Pakistan`s asian cup win would be title 


Another Caption 
"I just booked my flight back to India and got window seat"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Ye Kahan Ka Insaf Hai Bhai. Bache Ko Rula Dia. 



Meena. said:


> Yup ! he is saqlain mushtaq



But who is he? 

By the way, Meena used to be common name in Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> just in from the fan: "if Shahid bhai slaps me, its not a problem"



What the hell?


----------



## Arsalan

WAQAS119 said:


> Kings of Doosra



Nice pic dear!
that's what i will like to see more often, seniors, giving what they have got in skill to the new players, well, that said, Ajmal is not that NEW now!


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> But who is he?
> 
> By the way, Meena used to be common name in Bangladesh.


Nice to know


----------



## Infinite

Bangladesh Cricket Team Crying After Asia Cup 2012. We Love You Bangladesh


----------



## Infinite

Al-zakir said:


> Ye Kahan Ka Insaf Hai Bhai. Bache Ko Rula Dia.
> 
> 
> 
> But who is he?
> 
> By the way, Meena used to be common name in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*breaking news in local TV Bangladesh cricket board have officially protest to ACC against intentionally blocking mahmudullah riad in the last over by bowlar Iaz chima *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

monitor said:


> *breaking news in local TV Bangladesh cricket board have officially protest to ACC against intentionally blocking mahmudullah riad in the last over by bowlar Iaz chima *



don't be a sore looser now. the game was played in the right spirit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

oh chill out about afridi slapping people do you knw how fans act like? they r crazy and why wasnt security there to keep them at bay its a wonder afridi walked out with his hair and shirt intact every celebrity goes through it trust me fans are crazy if people get a hand of selena or teenage girls get a hand of justinP they will tear them apart.... thats why seurity does the beating for the celebrity..... 

p.s getting hit by afridi would be awsome just like getting hit by imran khan( that guy has landed a few blows too )

:::don't be a sore looser now. the game was played in the right spirit ::::

uh the rare moments where i agree with indians believe it or not i like these momentsP


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

majesticpankaj said:


> don't be a sore looser now. the game was played in the right spirit



do you think India would seat idle in such a big event ... for example if it would be world cup final/semi final. Blocking player intentionally is a offense. N proper action should be taken so the player never do such activity. Cricket is a gentle man's game not for the people like Cheema. If that small blocking would not have happened result could be different as Mahmudullah was a set batsman.


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

darkinsky said:


> why bengalis should love us?? they celebrate 1971 war day not the exact date i remember, do you know what is taught in their schools? no,the UK bengalis and overseas bengalis are a different case, like bengalis from saudi arabia etc etc, they love us because they are not taught hatred, most of the neutral bengalis here in PDF are the overseas bengalis, look al zakir's flag and many others for eg
> 
> bengalis have celebrated out victory against west indies because we were asians, as far as asian support goes,i doubt bengalis would even prefer us over lankans
> 
> some bengalis cheered for us in previous matches because of two reasons, the indian defeat would have made easy their way to finals, and the BSF killings these bengalis have been hearing lately



See what Imran Khan is saying... on 1971. Now dnt say that he is also promoting hate!!!


----------



## Areesh

monitor said:


> *breaking news in local TV Bangladesh cricket board have officially protest to ACC against intentionally blocking mahmudullah riad in the last over by bowlar Iaz chima *



Oh boy. Can't believe this is true. Facepalm


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Asia cup ended , Boom Boom even went Boom Boom on Fan , its history 


Looking forward to New Challenges and new Cups for Pakistan 

Pakistan Winner
Bangladesh (Runners Up) Deserved Runners up 

Rest not worthy to mention


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

Bangladesh has asked Asian Cricket Council to penalty Pakistan 5 run for intentionally blocking by Cheema of Mahmudullah. Bangladesh has reached to the decision of complaining after seeing repeated video from all angle. They are now quite sure that Cheema blocked Mahmudullah while taking 2nd run in the 1st ball of the last over. 



> Bangladesh to appeal Asia Cup result - World Cricket | IOL.co.za
> *Bangladesh to appeal Asia Cup result*
> 
> March 24 2012 at 06:29pm
> By Reuters
> 
> Comment on this story
> iol spt mar24 Bangladesh-Pakistan
> 
> AP
> 
> Bangladesh will ask the Asian Cricket Council (ACC) to review an incident in the final over of the Asia Cup final against Pakistan on Thursday which they believe cost them the game.
> 
> Dhaka - Bangladesh will ask the Asian Cricket Council (ACC) to review an incident in the final over of the Asia Cup final against Pakistan on Thursday which they believe cost them the game.
> 
> Pakistan won by two runs after Bangladesh could score six runs only from the final over bowled by Aizaz Cheema.
> 
> *Enayet Hossain Siraj, chairman of the Bangladesh Cricket Board (BCB) cricket operations committee, told reporters on Saturday that Cheema had deliberately blocked batsman Mahmudullah in the final over.*
> 
> He said the BCB would demand five penalty runs which if granted could force the ACA to reverse the result.
> 
> *We have seen video footage of the incident repeatedly. It is clear that Cheema blocked Mahmudullah deliberately, Siraj said.*
> 
> We will lodge a written appeal to the ACC very soon and will also give a copy to the International Cricket Council.  Reuters



The last over video. 






*Penalty of 5 run is a rule of the ICC if the bowl or player is blocked intentionally or unintentionally with an obstacle such as helmet sometime kept behind the wicket keeper.*


----------



## Safriz

Bamgladesh lost the match..thats fine....
but they are now weeping?
thats a shame...
accept your defeat bravely with sportsman spirit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

safriz said:


> Bamgladesh lost the match..thats fine....
> but they are now weeping?
> thats a shame...
> accept your defeat bravely with sportsman spirit...



What is your view on Cheema if he had done that deliberately??? Do you think that was right or had no effect on the result???


----------



## darkinsky

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Bangladesh has asked Asian Cricket Council to penalty Pakistan 5 run for intentionally blocking by Cheema of Mahmudullah. Bangladesh has reached to the decision of complaining after seeing repeated video from all angle. They are now quite sure that Cheema blocked Mahmudullah while taking 2nd run in the 1st ball of the last over.
> 
> 
> 
> The last over video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Penalty of 5 run is a rule of the ICC if the bowl or player is blocked intentionally or unintentionally with an obstacle such as helmet sometime kept behind the wicket keeper.*



still crying


----------



## Safriz

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> What is your view on Cheema if he had done that deliberately??? Do you think that was right or had no effect on the result???


 
if the brigade of officials/managers/coach/extras....commanters.....couldnt point it out during the match..or before award ceremony......its all made up whining to try find an excuse 
for defeat on HOME GROUND.


----------



## darkinsky

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> What is your view on Cheema if he had done that deliberately??? Do you think that was right or had no effect on the result???



well if you have seen the entire match then there was a moment when afridi got blocked by shahadat or some other bangladeshi bowler while running

afridi also complained to the bowler then forgave him

also there is a match refree who decides the match so its pretty late now


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

safriz said:


> if the brigade of officials/managers/coach/extras....commanters.....couldnt point it out during the match..or beflre award ceremony......its all made up whining to try find an excuse
> for defeat on HOME GROUND.



Look at the last over video... camera was not focused there so it was gone unnoticed. But BCB later review it from other angle. 

Whether it was real or not Asian Cricket Council will take the final decision after reviewing it.

But what is your view on Cheema if he had done that intentionally? Or was it not had any effect on the game??


----------



## Infinite

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> do you think India would seat idle in such a big event ... for example if it would be world cup final/semi final. Blocking player intentionally is a offense. N proper action should be taken so the player never do such activity. Cricket is a gentle man's game not for the people like Cheema. If that small blocking would not have happened result could be different as Mahmudullah was a set batsman.


Dude Afridi was blocked several times by your baller but he nicely asked him to step away from the path next time.


----------



## darkinsky

05 minutes,bowler was mashrafe murtaza


----------



## Infinite

monitor said:


> *breaking news in local TV Bangladesh cricket board have officially protest to ACC against intentionally blocking mahmudullah riad in the last over by bowlar Iaz chima *


Guys you should accept defeat with some grace - Even if your batsmen had managed to score 1 on that run (No way to prove that it was intentional you guys would still have lost by 2 runs).



darkinsky said:


> 05 minutes,bowler was mashrafe murtaza


Exactly what i was talking about and that guy could even see afirid running back but he did not move where as Cheema face was on the other side and the batsmen was running towards him..I'd say BCB are a bunch of jokers.Can't accept defeat with some grace.


----------



## foxbat

Infinite said:


> Guys you should accept defeat with some grace - Even if your batsmen had managed to score 1 on that run (No way to prove that it was intentional you guys would still have lost by 2 runs).
> 
> 
> Exactly what i was talking about and that guy could even see afirid running back but he did not move where as Cheema face was on the other side and the batsmen was running towards him..I'd say BCB are a bunch of jokers.Can't accept defeat with some grace.



I think if the block was sure shot, the penalty should be awarded as per the rules..


----------



## Emmie

Now its more like sore losers and less like gentlemen..

Mind you guys, umpires made blunders but we did not complain. 

Pakistan won the match fair and square, accept it or start calling yourselves sore losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinite

Emmie said:


> Now its more like sore losers and less like gentlemen..
> 
> Mind you guys, umpires made blunders but we did not complain.
> 
> Pakistan won the match fair and square, accept it or start calling yourselves sore losers.


Pot calling the cattle black!
PAK v BAN: Final, Replay (PART 4/9) - YouTube ( Look at 5:00)

PAK v BAN: Final, Replay (PART 4/9) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Look at the last over video... camera was not focused there so it was gone unnoticed. But BCB later review it from other angle.
> 
> Whether it was real or not Asian Cricket Council will take the final decision after reviewing it.
> 
> But what is your view on Cheema if he had done that intentionally? Or was it not had any effect on the game??



What I see is batsman strikes over short fine leg but ball goes to third man, batsman runs while searching for the ball, bowler is standing on it's follow through but batsman bangs into the bowler, you don't find bowler moving to stop batsman, commentator comments Mahmud bangs into batsman. Bro try to have some sportsman sprit and relax. BD played very well and gave a tremendous fight. PM has already shown sufficient sportsmanspirt. By the way what's your opinion about wickets of Umar Akmal and Younis Khan and one of BD batsman not given out. Bro these are human errors and no one commits these with intentions so relax and enjoy tremendous fight by BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinite

And What about Mashrafe Mortaza, he too deliberately got in the way of Afridi when he was running. Atleast he wasn't complaining, instead he gave him a smile and told him not to do it again. Oh yeah! and the next bowl went for a massive six.
Difference between large hearted people & cry babies


----------



## Safriz

Listen to the guy's comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rana4pak




----------



## Al-zakir

safriz said:


> Listen to the guy's comments



What a nonsense. This childish. Bowler was standing where he was. He was not even look back to Bd bats man. This a total BS. We have been praised for our performance yet BCB punks are out there to destroy it. Pakistan won and we lost. _Hisab Barabar_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

safriz said:


> Listen to the guy's comments



hahhaha jese bache khelte hain gali ke bangladesh ka reaction wesa he yeh intl cricket me nai hota... wht a comment

BTW this attitude shows tht bangladeshis dont deserves this kinda big events finals sorry & with no offence


----------



## Skywalker

I personally believe that its got something to do with awami league Govt. They must have influenced this. Look at the dissent of the BD PM, she didnt even come out for the prize distribution and left right after the match finishes, this shows how much hatred she has towards Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

I personally believe that its got something to do with awami league Govt. They must have influenced this. Look at the dissent of the BD PM, she didnt even come out for the prize distribution and left right after the match finishes, this shows how much hatred she has towards Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*cries cries cries* we won fair and square


----------



## darkinsky

like to share this very much

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rahil khan

Am i smelling another great cricketing rivalries of the future?? Like India Pakistan?


----------



## Safriz

Rahil khan said:


> Am i smelling another great cricketing rivalries of the future?? Like India Pakistan?


 
Actually...i didnt look at this aspect...
hmmmm...that will be interesting if happens..
lets hope BD keeps the grudge and plays great cricket against pakistan.


----------



## alibaz

Rahil khan said:


> Am i smelling another great cricketing rivalries of the future?? Like India Pakistan?



I think not, BD displayed a great show in Asia Cup still they need to repeat such performances around the world to create such an impact. I could have expected this had they been coming to tour Pakistan in order to attract more attention of supporters and sponsors.


----------



## F.O.X

All the Respect I had for BD cricket after their great performance in Asia cup , went to gutters after this stunt pulled by them . 

Now one again they are just a low level team who cannot accept they lost even though they were the weakest of all the teams . Pathetic .

No Disrespect to BD members or BD in General here , its just you Cricket Board who screwed you over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

the umpire was right there and must have seen it happening..but he did not penalize the bowler....
proof that no wrong doing ws there.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Al-zakir said:


> What a nonsense. This childish. Bowler was standing where he was. He was not even look back to Bd bats man. This a total BS. We have been praised for our performance yet BCB punks are out there to destroy it. Pakistan won and we lost. _Hisab Barabar_.



I heard the BCB's chairman is a very unpleasant fellow.


----------



## kobiraaz

guys don't waste bandwidth on this silly matter. No supporter no cricketer no media no cricket analyst said anything about that Cheema Mahmudullah inter action after the game.... Its just one man Mustafa Kamal who is using cheap awami politics. Now for that if BD-PAKISTANIS start to hate each other it will ultimately help Kamal and Awami cause and their Bap india. 71 se Kuch shikha nahi???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacit Wave

haseena apney husn mein jal rahi hai !


----------



## monitor

*A moment that united all Bangladeshis a moment that make stand still the whole nation *


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hopefully BD will make a come back proper way and play with composure winning games with such side items moves is not ideal 
good runners up performance still nothing to be ashamed about


----------



## Great Sachin

safriz said:


> the umpire was right there and must have seen it happening..but he did not penalize the bowler....
> proof that no wrong doing ws there.



But if you see video ..Umpire gave warning to bowler...that endorser that bowler did come on batsman way deliberately


----------



## untitled

Great Sachin said:


> But if you see video ..Umpire gave warning to bowler...that endorser that bowler did come on batsman way deliberately



Then the umpire should have taken action there and then if he deemed it was against the spirit of the game


----------



## Great Sachin

After seeing the video..I feel 5 run should be awarded to BD.....as penalty....BD should be Asia Cup winner...



pdf_shurtah said:


> Then the umpire should have taken action there and then if he deemed it was against the spirit of the game



You have a point ...but if video suggest that something wrong happen...then we should correct it asap


----------



## darkinsky

Great Sachin said:


> After seeing the video..I feel 5 run should be awarded to BD.....as penalty....BD should be Asia Cup winner...
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point ...but if video suggest that something wrong happen...then we should correct it asap



OK,

i didnt know indians would be crying also


----------



## untitled

Great Sachin said:


> You have a point ...but if video suggest that something wrong happen...then we should correct it asap



Like I said earlier in this thread

BD team should view the entire footage of the game. I am pretty sure they will spot 2 extra no balls as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

darkinsky said:


> OK,
> 
> i didnt know indians would be crying also



For me Pakistan and BD both are same...both hate India....but here I am saying something I feel is correct..it is my point of view..if you dont agree...I dont care...


----------



## darkinsky

pdf_shurtah said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread
> 
> BD team should view the entire footage of the game. I am pretty sure they will spot 2 extra no balls as well.



the not out for the bengali batsamn should be reviewed which the reply showed was plumb, the wickets of younis and akmal should also be reviewed, and then finally the mashrafe murtaza block of afridi


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## Al-zakir

Meena. said:


> haseena apney husn mein jal rahi hai !



Haseena ne Husn ko badnam kiya. Tum ne Kabhi iblees dekha. Haseena ko ghor se dekho. Ye mera yaqeen hai ki, Iblees haseena se badsurat ho nahi sakta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## potickrity

"Lol Bangladeshi captain hugging Shakib and crying ! He is like a kid."
lol !! ****** pakistani ***** ....


----------



## darkinsky

potickrity said:


> "Lol Bangladeshi captain hugging Shakib and crying ! He is like a kid."
> lol !! ****** pakistani ***** ....



lol atlast a real bangladeshi


----------



## Tacit Wave

darkinsky said:


> lol atlast a real bangladeshi


of course they should be !


----------



## Tacit Wave

Al-zakir said:


> Haseena ne Husn ko badnam kiya. Tum ne Kabhi iblees dekha. Haseena ko ghor se dekho. Ye mera yaqeen hai ki, Iblees haseena se badsurat ho nahi sakta.


haan pakistan mein hain kafi iblees 
mujhey yeh jaan kar khushi hoi keh aap buhat achi urdu bol saktey hain  koi mard pm nahi raha bangladesh mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Meena. said:


> mujhey yeh jaan kar khushi hoi keh aap buhat achi urdu bol saktey hain



Aur Kaha. Do teenn labz idar udar. Bas kafi hai chala ne kay liye. 



> koi mard pm nahi raha bangladesh mein



Ta koi bahut saal pehle(General Zia, General Ershad). Qareeb may be-nazar lekin umeed hai ki iblees hasina ke baad(malik ul maut kaha hai)Tariq bin Zia ah gaye ga, Insh'Allah.


----------



## Al-zakir

darkinsky said:


> lol atlast a real bangladeshi



Don't worry. Plenty out there. I have an Idea. Is it possible to gather all the haters from Bangladesh and Pakistan, and then put them in one room to settle their difference while rest of up us enjoy the fruits of Brotherhood. What say. 

By the way, I think it was kiddish for Mushfiq to cry like that. I mean loose or win is part of the game however I think he is over emotional. Perhaps, he is still a kid. Oh well, he will get over it. 

He and Shakib was talking to reporters today that they would like to play with Pakistan because otherwise they will lose the momentum due to gaps. But, BCB is run by Awami Bastards.


----------



## bajwajatt19844

one of my tati (aunt) also belongs to cheema jatt family they migrate from Gujranwala ...my other aunt belongs to waraich jatt family use to have around 600 acr of land near ghazi chak on gujrat wazirbad road...


Rafi said:


> Cheema being a fearless Jatt held his nerve, with a superb yorker for the final ball, I rename you Maula Jatt.
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD,


----------

